# Meet Miss Maia-Annabel....and prepare to *squeeee*!



## clevercat

My home hasn't felt the same since Annabel passed away at the beginning of May. I miss her old-lady crankiness and the way she would leave my legs bleeding after a cuddle (claws like grappling irons)...
I was looking for another special needs cat to totter into my life, instead I believe Annabel has chosen someone else for me to love. Long story, but let me introduce you to Maia-Annabel




I am beyond happy. She is named after the first cat I ever fostered (now living happily with her surrogate kitten - who I also fostered - in the countryside) and of course, my Annabel. When I met her last week, Maia-Annabel snuggled into me, gave me a sharp nip (Annabel all over) to let me know who's boss and then fell asleep in a purry puddle on my knee. She is so TINY. And I am so smitten. She isn't coming home with me for a few weeks but I wanted to introduce her here - I thought you could all share the wait with me!


----------



## Cindi

OMG!!! Cuteness overload!!! Is she a Ragdoll kitten?? She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## clevercat

*Cindi* - she is a Birman. I have never had a 'breed' before, but I think she'll fit right in with the rest of the sloths....


----------



## hlfinn

oh she is so cute! i thought she was siamese actually! congrats!!!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> *Cindi* - she is a Birman. I have never had a 'breed' before, but I think she'll fit right in with the rest of the sloths....



Let me know how you get on, I always wanted a Birman with blue eyes who I would call Sophia but me and the bf have decided on Bengals when we eventually get cats. 

I am a sucker for "pointed" cats, especially blue eyed ones


----------



## Ladybug09

Beautiful Kitty. I still haven't gotten a pup since my Kobe passed last year...I almost want to get a kitty and pup when I do.


----------



## Lush Life

Awww! Wook at the widdle nose! What a sweet doll baby--I am SUCH a sucker for kittens--this is why I'm only allowed to make contributions to the local rescues, because DH knows if I started fostering we would have about 20 widdle snookums running the house!


----------



## Cindi

Birman are beautiful cats! I can't wait to see more pics!!    How long do you have to wait to bring her home??





clevercat said:


> *Cindi* - she is a Birman. I have never had a 'breed' before, but I think she'll fit right in with the rest of the sloths....


----------



## gsmom

Oh, holy fluffy-butt! Adorable!  (you know, your house is gonna be, if it's not already, hairball central, right?)


----------



## clevercat

gsmom said:


> Oh, holy fluffy-butt! Adorable! (you know, your house is gonna be, if it's not already, hairball central, right?)


 
  I just spat Pinot Grigio over the keyboard, looking at your avatar! That is _*so*_ funny!
Yes, I am so used to everything I own being covered in a fine layer of cat hair, mainly Norton's. He is a short hair, but the feline equivilant of Pigpen from Charlie Brown -I'm sure he walks around in a cloud of fine white fluff. I only have to look at him to get covered!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Birman are beautiful cats! I can't wait to see more pics!!  How long do you have to wait to bring her home??


 
32 more sleeps until she comes home with me . It feels like _*forever*_.Her current owners are ready for her to go now, but she is still a baby and I have very strong feelings about not taking kittens too soon unless they are in danger/there is no alternative.
I am going to visit her over the weekend and will take more pictures then - and I'll upload some more from the collection I have already taken. Really, I am just so excited. And I fell in  the moment I saw that little blonde butterbean shoot across the floor in search of a piece of cake someone had dropped....again, just like Annabel!


----------



## Cindi

It is better for kittens to stay with mom until they are 10-12 weeks if possible. The waiting would KILL me....HAS killed me. LOL  I had to wait nearly a month to adopt my "Happy". The waiting is definitely the worst part.





clevercat said:


> 32 more sleeps until she comes home with me . It feels like _*forever*_.Her current owners are ready for her to go now, but she is still a baby and I have very strong feelings about not taking kittens too soon unless they are in danger/there is no alternative.
> I am going to visit her over the weekend and will take more pictures then - and I'll upload some more from the collection I have already taken. Really, I am just so excited. And I fell in  the moment I saw that little blonde butterbean shoot across the floor in search of a piece of cake someone had dropped....again, just like Annabel!


----------



## oscarlilytc

She is SO BEAUTIFUL!!  Congratulations on your new baby!!  Can't wait to see more photos!  (By the way, my mother's name is Maia.)


----------



## Sez

Oh oh oh! Soooooooo cute! Gorgeous! 

Congrats on your almost-new-arrival and well done for waiting until she's a bit older, too many kittens are taken from mum too soon.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwww, so adorable!


----------



## poopsie

squeeeeeee is right!

Bless you....I love kittens, but they just wear me (and the other kitties) out! When younguns show up around here I always manage to find a home for them. But if fate dictated a permanent stay I wouldn't care.

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## dusty paws

she has the most gorgeous eyes!


----------



## stacmck

What a cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's gorgeous!


----------



## gsmom

this thread makes me want a kitten...........resist, resist (socutetheymustbeevilkittehs)


----------



## clevercat

gsmom said:


> this thread makes me want a kitten...........resist, resist (*socutetheymustbeevilkittehs*)


 
This is just what I thought when I first saw her. It was like she looked up at me  and thought, *'Set *cute* to stun'*....and that was it. Resistance was futile.... I have been plaguing her current owners with questions and 'how's she doing' texts all week....more photos to come at the weekend. 31 more sleeps until she comes home with me....


----------



## clevercat

Here's another little photo of my little blonde butterbean.... she had cuted herself out and was falling asleep in my arms....


----------



## gsmom

She's gonna give your older furkids a run for their money. And they will probably hate you for it. And plot to displease you in some cat-unfriendly way.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ LOL! Phillip is desperate for someone to play with, so I am hoping he at least will be happy....it's quite comical to watch him at the moment, trying to get one of those idle toads to get off their backsides for a game of 'chase'....I think maybe they will all breathe a sigh of relief when she arrives and they can go back to 23 hour naps


----------



## queennadine

Awwww, she's precious!

Congrats!!!


----------



## chicemily

She's adorable. I hope you can spend lots of time with her and enjoy her.  I also love pointed cats- I have a flame point Himalayan kitten.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone, for all the kind comments about Maia-Annabel's cuteness! I was thinking about her this morning (surprise, surprise!) - and I got my sums wrong! She is coming home with me in three weeks time - 21 sleeps and not 31!  Maia-Annabel will be a little over 14 weeks old then and enough of a grown-up to join her forever family. I can't wait - more photos to *squeeeee* over soon!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am so excited for you!  What a beautiful kitten!


----------



## Sweetpea83

This thread needs more pics..


----------



## boxermom

So happy you'll have this sweetheart coming to your home. Bless your heart. Kitty doesn't know it yet, but she won the lottery.

I learn a lot reading the cat threads (always had dogs, no cats)--Birman is a new one for me.


----------



## clevercat

Well, now I don't think it was just Annabel choosing a Kittie for me, I believe the 'Gang of Three', Clyde, Lupe and Annabel, have been working away up at the Bridge to bring Maia-Annabel and I together - is it possible, I wonder, that they knew Bon would be joining them so quickly?
I haven't mentioned it here but I put so many obstacles in the way of my getting a kitten, but it seemed every problem I set up was knocked down immediately and everything was pointing towards Maia-Annabel.
I could barely function yesterday morning and I know had I not made the promise to go and see her, I would've stayed in bed sobbing.
It's impossible not to smile when I see her....she knew me straight away and came for a snuggle, a wriggle and a nip , I brought her a toy - a Kitty Kopter, oh she loved it, she has sooo much energy it was a joy to watch her. 
I don't have much experience with kitties, but she had been taken to the vet for her second shot and whilst there the vet mentioned she had mild conjuntivitis - is this common in kittens? Because he didn't want to treat it but said it will clear up on its own. Normally I would ring our lovely vet to check with her, but I can't bring myself to pick up the phone yet - I know if I hear her voice I'll turn into the sobbing, wheezing wreck I was on Friday....Does anyone have any advice?
I took a couple of photos that I'll try to upload later - but there will be lots more in a couple of weeks when she comes home with me....we can all watch her grow up together


----------



## poopsie

There's a divinity that shapes our ends rough-hew them how we will

that little kitty was meant to be with you


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> There's a divinity that shapes our ends rough-hew them how we will
> 
> that little kitty was meant to be with you


 
Oh, thank you *poopsie*! It really is beginning to feel she is a gift from the three of them - now the four of them, up at the Bridge.


----------



## poopsie

I have so many kitties that have crossed that bridge..........every room in my house has a little cedar box with their ashes. I had lost Rocky my orange boy a few years ago. I missed having an orange kitty so I was keeping an eye out for one, when what walked into my life but an orange boy. Scrawny and mangy as heck. He looks much better now, but he will never win any beauty contest. He is sleeping on my bed now. There isn't a finite amount of love in a heart, so while I loved those kitties that are gone so much there is always room for more kitty love!


----------



## madamefifi

She's adorable!!! Conjunctivitis is pretty common for kittens, nothing to worry about--a week or so if icky eye ointment and she'll be fine.


----------



## grace04

I'm so happy for you that this little girl has been brought into your life.  She is incredibly adorable, and I know she will help your heart heal a little from all the loss you've experienced.  I'm already anxious for more pictures!


----------



## vanilje

Congratulations on your beautiful Maia-Annabel. 
Is she a chocolate point Birman?


----------



## Megs

She is absolutely previous and from what I can tell she really has hit the jackpot


----------



## clevercat

vanilje said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Maia-Annabel.
> Is she a chocolate point Birman?


 
Thank you!
Well, her nose is a deep chocolate brown (is there a difference between seal point and chocolate point, I wonder?) but the rest of her is still blonde... I guess she'll grow into her points . I am bringing her home, all being well, on August 13th.... there will be an explosion of cuteness on this thread that weekend!


----------



## Cindi

Seal is a bit darker. More like dark chocolate than milk chocolate.  I can't wait to see more pics of the little angel. 10 more days!!!! How ever will we stand it??  LOL





clevercat said:


> Thank you!
> Well, her nose is a deep chocolate brown (is there a difference between seal point and chocolate point, I wonder?) but the rest of her is still blonde... I guess she'll grow into her points . I am bringing her home, all being well, on August 13th.... there will be an explosion of cuteness on this thread that weekend!


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> Thank you!
> Well, her nose is a deep chocolate brown (is there a difference between seal point and chocolate point, I wonder?) but the rest of her is still blonde... I guess she'll grow into her points . I am bringing her home, all being well, on August 13th.... there will be an explosion of cuteness on this thread that weekend!


 
 Looking forward to seeing more pics of "the little blonde butterbean".

( I'm the "mother" of a big blonde butterbean, she is 5 years old.)


----------



## clevercat

vanilje said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics of "the little blonde butterbean".
> 
> ( I'm the "mother" of a big blonde butterbean, she is 5 years old.)


 

Ooh, do you have a photo please? I'd love to see her!


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> Ooh, do you have a photo please? I'd love to see her!


----------



## vanilje

Omg!Sorry for the big photos!


----------



## clevercat

vanilje said:


>


 

Oh, she is _*beautiful*_!!!!!! Thank you for posting - I hope my little blonde butterbean grows up just as cute.


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> Oh, she is _*beautiful*_!!!!!! Thank you for posting - I hope my little blonde butterbean grows up just as cute.


Thanks! Birmans are wonderful cats 
I'm sure your little blonde butterbean will grow up to be a beauty!!


----------



## kelbell35

Clevercat, she is adorable!  The anticipation in waiting for her to come home with you must be driving you crazy, but I'm sure the wait will be welllll worth it!  I can't wait for pictures of your new little girl with your other babies!




vanilje said:


>



Vanilje, your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

vanilje said:


> Omg!Sorry for the big photos!




So pretty!


----------



## clevercat

Just a really quick update - Maia-Annabel's conjunctivitis has cleared up and she is, apparently, very forward for a kitten - her current owner says she already behaves like a big cat.... Seven more sleeps, then this thread is going to look like an explosion at a cuteness factory!


----------



## vanilje

Thanks *kelbell35* and *Sweetpea83*!

*clevercat*, I'm looking forward to the cuteness explosion!!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! Can't wait!






clevercat said:


> Just a really quick update - Maia-Annabel's conjunctivitis has cleared up and she is, apparently, very forward for a kitten - her current owner says she already behaves like a big cat.... Seven more sleeps, then this thread is going to look like an explosion at a cuteness factory!


----------



## donnaoh

vanilje said:


> Omg!Sorry for the big photos!


Oh no! On this thread the bigger the photo the better!

Congrats on your new baby! Congrats to Maia-Annabel on scoring a happy home!


----------



## clevercat

*One. More. Sleep!!!!!*


----------



## poopsie




----------



## vanilje

Tomorrow is The Big Day, isn't it?        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the films of Simon's cat, have you seen them?
http://www.simonscat.com/Films/Hop-It/


----------



## clevercat

vanilje said:


> Tomorrow is The Big Day, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the films of Simon's cat, have you seen them?
> http://www.simonscat.com/Films/Hop-It/




Oh I LOVE Simons Cat - he is a cross between Clyde and my Norton... My favourite is the one where he is trying to get his Dad to wake up - brilliant!
And yes - tomorrow at 10am. So excited!


----------



## juneping

i am waiting patiently for new photos....


----------



## kelbell35

How exciting!   I can't wait to see more pictures of the little cutie!


----------



## stacmck

Woohoo!


----------



## poopsie

Are we there yet?


----------



## clevercat

Three more hours!
I am just getting her stash of goodies ready for her, and setting up the kitten pen - she'll spend a day or so in here first (it's in the lounge, so she won't be isolated) to get used to her new brothers and sister. I hope she'll settle in well and not miss her Mum too much - I remember worrying about this when Colin arrived - I had a little sanctuary set up for him and highly organised plans for introducing him to everyone.....In reality, I popped him in his safe room, shut the door to give him time to settle..... and he screamed the place down demanding to be let out. Once he was, he calmly walked in and did a meet-and-greet, played with Norton's fluffy carrot for an hour then selected a cushon and slept right through to dinner....I hope it's that easy this time, too....


----------



## poopsie

Ooohhhhh I can't wait!  It just turned midnight here, but I will be checking for those photos!


I remember when KikI was a baby. She could squeeze under the doors she was so small. I look at all 16 pounds of her now and sigh 



This is so exciting


----------



## clevercat

We're in the cab home and Miss Maia-Abnabel is making it very clear she does NOT LIKE CARS..


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> We're in the cab home and Miss Maia-Abnabel is making it very clear she does NOT LIKE CARS..


 
Is Maia-Annabel there yet? If she was howling, the cabbie should have taken that as a sign that he should go faster. The little girl wants to make her debut on TPF.


----------



## clevercat

We're home!
My girl clearly has plans to become an Opera singer....she *sang* loudly and with gusto all the way back - poor cabbie. Anyway, I settled her into the pen, Phillip was first up to do the meet-and-greet, they did the sniffing and touching noses, then she hissed and growled a bit, but I think that's to be expected. She used her tray right away, then the crying started as she realised she was in a strange place. I waited until she took a couple of breaths and while there was a gap, I ran out to pick up some groceries. Just back now and she was soooo pleased to see me, I've had the purring, the rolling around on her back, the butter-wouldn't-melt blue eyes - she is ADORABLE. And so very tiny. She's asleep now and I don't want to unsettle her by waking her - as soon as she is up again, I'll get some photos and will be updating this as soon as the butterbean will let me.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! I'm so happy she's home!!! Can' wait for the stories (with photos of course) to begin!


----------



## vanilje




----------



## clevercat

Here she is....let the squeeeeeeing commence





And after all that cuteness, time for a little nap....no papparazzi, Mum, I'm tired!





I am sooooo in


----------



## clevercat

It's interesting, how the other cats are reacting. Phillip is trying to be friends, but Maia-Annabel is having none of it at the moment - she puts her back up and hisses (I think this is meant to be scary, but as she is only just bigger than a teapot, Phil isn't too worried). She has hissed at Gerbil, Bear and Murphy, outraged they have been bold enough to come close to her pen (and it's making me remember the day I brought my Annabel home.... I still remember how, even at the age of 25 and blind, she stepped out of the cat carrier on her first day, bopped Lupe and Norton on their noses and informed everyone that she was Here and she was In Charge) - Poppy and Colin are pretending she is invisible and Norton, who had breakfast in bed this morning, has decided he likes it just fine in the bedroom and has no intention of coming out to meet her until she is a grown-up.


----------



## clevercat

So insanely cute I have already had to use this as my desktop on the laptop..... she is cuddling up to her teddy bear.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, so cute! Glad she is home!


----------



## gsmom

O.M.G. adorable.


----------



## cats n bags

She is going to be a heartbreaker when she grows up!

I wouldn't worry about the hissing.  I think kittens hiss at everything the first time they see something.  It won't be long before she is jumping on the big kitties and you have a herd of cats bouncing off the walls with the evening sillies.


----------



## Cindi

She is too cute for words! So far it sounds like she is settling in just fine.


----------



## poopsie

She is so precious!


----------



## vanilje

omg! So Beautiful!!


----------



## kelbell35

clevercat said:


> So insanely cute I have already had to use this as my desktop on the laptop..... she is cuddling up to her teddy bear.
> 
> View attachment 1464816



Gorgeous!


----------



## dusty paws

clever she is so cute!


----------



## jenny70

She is beautiful!


----------



## juneping

OMG, can't get any cuter....congrats!!


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel would like to thank you for all the posts recognising her extreme cuteness 
I'll update with more photos later - but first, do I need to worry that she isn't eating much and she hasn't pooped yet? With my special needs guys, it's always been the other way round - non-stop eating and visits to the tray....I'm not used to kittens.
She is whizzing around the lounge - I let her out of the pen to explore last night, and she tired herself out playing with toys (no interest in the shiny new ones, instead she dragged out from beneath the sofa the remains of one of Lupe and Annabel's toys and has been dragging it around ever since...) then stretched out on her back by my side at the sofa until bedtime....
No dramas at all meeting the rest of the fur family, she is still hissing but they're such tiny, non-threatening hisses I think the other cats are having to try hard not to laugh.....
Maia-Annabel slept in her pen right through the night, but like a feline alarm clock, the calling for attention started at 6am....like any smitten new Mum, I was up immediately 
It's just helping so much - all the sadness of the last few months, it hasn't gone but having such a tiny new life to look after is just what I needed.....


----------



## Nat

Clever, Maia-Annabel is cuter than cute!! Look at her precious face, awwww


----------



## poopsie

She looks soooooo soft

The only proper toy my cats ever liked was the laser light. They always seemed to prefer the giant mutant junkie moths KiKi would drag into the house and turn loose. 

I am glad you little baby is helping you through your sorrow. That is probably why she was sent.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> She looks soooooo soft
> 
> The only proper toy my cats ever liked was the laser light. They always seemed to prefer the giant mutant junkie moths KiKi would drag into the house and turn loose.
> 
> I am glad you little baby is helping you through your sorrow. *That is probably why she was sent.*


 
I really think so - a couple of times already, I've caught myself calling her 'Nibs', which was my pet name for Annabel - and (if I've not said this already), Maia-Annabel was born exactly a week after my Annabel passed. It's like she was up there at the Bridge, plotting to bring us together....at the time, I had no intention of bringing a kitten into my home - but I'm so glad she is here. So far this morning, I have had to fish her out from behind the freezer and the TV and have just stopped her from nipping round the back of the washing machine. The rest of my day is going to be spent kitten-proofing the rest of the house. She is into EVERYTHING 

*Nat* - thank you for upsizing the 'extreme cuteness' photo!


----------



## poopsie

But, mama------that is what kittens *do* 

By the way..........do you have drapes?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> But, mama------that is what kittens *do*
> 
> *By the way..........do you have drapes?*


 
I have a feeling I won't have them for much longer.... she may be little, but she's already able to climb up me in seconds, the curtains are next on her 'to-do' list


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like she was definitely sent to you. Your Lupe and Annabel are probably up there laughing at you having to deal with miss "I am going to get into everything but I am so cute I will get away with it". LOL  When I bring foster kittens in here sometimes they don't eat much the first couple of days. After that watch out. I can cause a stampede in my foster room just by picking up a paper plate.   And those baby hisses are just too cute. My fosters usually hiss at everything and everyone the first few days. By the third day they are all running around and very happy, hissing a thing of the past. How is she this morning?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sounds like she was definitely sent to you. Your Lupe and Annabel are probably up there laughing at you having to deal with miss "I am going to get into everything but I am so cute I will get away with it". LOL When I bring foster kittens in here sometimes they don't eat much the first couple of days. After that watch out. I can cause a stampede in my foster room just by picking up a paper plate.  And those baby hisses are just too cute. My fosters usually hiss at everything and everyone the first few days. By the third day they are all running around and very happy, hissing a thing of the past. How is she this morning?


 
*Cindi* - I already can't imagine being without her.....she is draped across the sofa at the moment - today, she has played almost continuously with Annabel and Lupe's ratty old toy, and when she hasn't been doing that she has been practising her climbing skills - best of all was this afternoon, when from out of nowhere I suddenly had her on top of my head like a mink beret  those tiny claws are _sharp _on the scalp! I can't stop looking at her, she is so little. Making sure the rest of the kid's noses aren't put out of joint, everyone had extra cuddles today (not all of them thanked me for it LOL)....progress report and photos tomorrow.


----------



## juneping

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel would like to thank you for all the posts recognising her extreme cuteness
> I'll update with more photos later - but first, do I need to worry that she isn't eating much and she hasn't pooped yet? With my special needs guys, it's always been the other way round - non-stop eating and visits to the tray....I'm not used to kittens.
> She is whizzing around the lounge - I let her out of the pen to explore last night, and she tired herself out playing with toys (no interest in the shiny new ones, instead she dragged out from beneath the sofa the remains of one of Lupe and Annabel's toys and has been dragging it around ever since...) then stretched out on her back by my side at the sofa until bedtime....
> No dramas at all meeting the rest of the fur family, she is still hissing but they're such tiny, non-threatening hisses I think the other cats are having to try hard not to laugh.....
> Maia-Annabel slept in her pen right through the night, but like a feline alarm clock, the calling for attention started at 6am....like any smitten new Mum, I was up immediately
> It's just helping so much - all the sadness of the last few months, it hasn't gone but having such a tiny new life to look after is just what I needed.....



i wouldn't worry too much....my experience (twice)..the girl didn't eat too much but went to bathroom regularly. and the boy...well, he held it in for 2 days both #1&2.. he cleaned the bowls every meal tho. i don't know how he did it...he only visited the litter box once a day. he must have HUGE bladder.


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> So insanely cute I have already had to use this as my desktop on the laptop..... she is cuddling up to her teddy bear.
> 
> View attachment 1464816


 
Sigh . . . the blonde butterbean with her chocolate nose, hugging her little bear . . .


----------



## clevercat

Lush Life said:


> Sigh . . . the blonde butterbean with her chocolate nose, hugging her little bear . . .


 
I know!!! Aren't I lucky? I keep looking at her and I am entranced - she is sooo widdle and perfect!
And into absolutely everything - the way she launches herself off things and 'belly-flops' on landing, the cute little noise she makes when she s dozing off.... it's officially


----------



## hlfinn

she is so cute my heart hurts. lol.


----------



## poopsie

We need more pictures!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Here we go....having had her very first episode of what Stinky's Mum calls the 'evening sillies' (from butterbean to tornado in 0.03 second), it's time for bed, Maia-Annabel 

*But I'm not sleepy, Mama*





*I'm not, I'm not and I want to stay up and play*




*I'm not tired, I'm not zzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## poopsie

OMG.......I die  

The cuteness is unbearable! 

Oh, clever you must be so in luv with her! I know I am


----------



## Sweetpea83

So cute!!


----------



## Cindi

Yep, The crash after the kitten crazies is the best. They just drop wherever they are and fall asleep. LOL  She is an angel.


----------



## poopsie

LMAO at the 'kitten crazies"

Not to be confused with the visit to the litter box crazies I take it


----------



## jenny70

Clevercat, she is absolutely the cutest thing ever!


----------



## clevercat

More photos tonight - but just to say, this morning Maia-Annabel has been playing with Norton the Wonder Cat and it is the sweetest thing ever! My two little miracles -  Norton (and anyone who read my thread about him earlier this year will know how much of a miracle this is) was running around like a mad thing, chasing her, then letting her chase him, batting at each other with their paws.....so sweet to watch - especially as he is about 30 times bigger than she is.....


----------



## PJMac

what a gorgeous kitty! congrats on the new addition!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> More photos tonight - but just to say, this morning Maia-Annabel has been playing with Norton the Wonder Cat and it is the sweetest thing ever! My two little miracles -  Norton (and anyone who read my thread about him earlier this year will know how much of a miracle this is) was running around like a mad thing, chasing her, then letting her chase him, batting at each other with their paws.....so sweet to watch - especially as he is about 30 times bigger than she is.....




You must be so happy! The joy a few pounds of fur can bring is just amazing.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> You must be so happy! The joy a few pounds of fur can bring is just amazing.




You are SO right - if anyone had told me a few weeks ago that a kitten would make such a difference....Maia-Annabel isn't a replacement at all and I am still having a hard time coping with so much grief in such a short time, but she is so full of life - she even seems to be bringing new energy to the sloths! As I said to a friend earlier today, I don't have time to cry anymore, I'm too busy fishing Madam out of the jaws of danger! Lol.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> You are SO right - if anyone had told me a few weeks ago that a kitten would make such a difference....Maia-Annabel isn't a replacement at all and I am still having a hard time coping with so much grief in such a short time, but she is so full of life - she even seems to be bringing new energy to the sloths! As I said to a friend earlier today, I don't have time to cry anymore, I'm too busy fishing Madam out of the jaws of danger! Lol.


 
I think we all know that you can never replace someone that has crossed the bridge. It sounds like Miss Maia-Annabel has simply brought pure joy to a home that has had too much sadness.

It's good to see the happy in your stories about her. I think the elders will also enjoy her kitten goofiness too.

I hope you don't mind that I stole your description to put with my avatar. I wanted something besides Member (too darn serious) but couldn't come up with a good one.


----------



## poopsie

Love it!!!!


----------



## clevercat

jkkkk.4/555555555555555555555iooooooooooooo```````````````````````````````` 
^^^^ Maia-Annabel's very own contribution to her thread. Today she has decided that her whole life she has wanted be a PA and with that in mind, is busily chewing the corners of paperwork, stamping on the keyboard whenever she can and helping out by being a paperweight. *sigh* I need eyes in the back of my head. LOL. 
*Stinky's Mum *- I don't mind at all, it's the perfect description!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## lolitakali

clevercat said:


> My home hasn't felt the same since Annabel passed away at the beginning of May. I miss her old-lady crankiness and the way she would leave my legs bleeding after a cuddle (claws like grappling irons)...
> I was looking for another special needs cat to totter into my life, instead I believe Annabel has chosen someone else for me to love. Long story, but let me introduce you to Maia-Annabel
> 
> View attachment 1451709
> 
> 
> I am beyond happy. She is named after the first cat I ever fostered (now living happily with her surrogate kitten - who I also fostered - in the countryside) and of course, my Annabel. When I met her last week, Maia-Annabel snuggled into me, gave me a sharp nip (Annabel all over) to let me know who's boss and then fell asleep in a purry puddle on my knee. She is so TINY. And I am so smitten. She isn't coming home with me for a few weeks but I wanted to introduce her here - I thought you could all share the wait with me!



Awe.... tooooo cute!


----------



## clevercat

A quick 'new kitten Mum' question - Maia-Annabel is into EVERYTHING, like all kittens are. Because she is such a tiny, tiny kitten I have been popping her into her kitten pen when I am out at work.I've been able to work short days and then work from home, so it's not like she's in there for 12 hour stretches. She isn't isolated and it's a good sized pen, but I feel bad about not letting her run around during the day. Am I being over-careful here? One of the reasons I am a little worried, she chews on everything, teething, I suppose - but the chewing also includes electrical flexes (yesterday, Miss Butterbean 2011 was snuggled into my lap as I was on the phone and as I was congratulating myself on her behaviour I realised she was trying her hardest to chew through my phone charger.). Reassurance, tips, help, please? She's only thirteen weeks old and I don't remember going through anything like this with Colin......


----------



## cats n bags

I think Miss M-A should be OK in the pen if she can't get her head caught in the bars, but a kitten-proofed room would be a better option.

Stinky was a very busy kitten, and I would put her in her carrier if I had to be gone, but never had to leave her all day.  

For cords, can you get some bitter apple to wipe them down with?  I think the charger cords will be safe if it's on the phone side of the transformer, but those cords are easy to chew through, and expensive to replace.  

Can you get some of those cord cover tubes to hide the cords that can't be hidden or unplugged?  I think they sell them for cord management in computer/electronics stores, and possibly in the baby safety area in hoomin stores.

For small tight spaces, I used boxes and rolled rugs to block the spaces behind the stove, appliances, and other holes Stinky would fit though.  If you don't already do it, keep the toilet lid down, and cover any other deep water containers.  Keep any window covering cords up out of her reach, especially if they have loops that could snag her.

It's too bad you can't take "maternity" leave for a new kitty.  

Have any of your older cats taken over parenting duties?  I've always been lucky to have one cat that took over teaching the kittens about the house rules.

Are there any new pictures yet?


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> A quick 'new kitten Mum' question - Maia-Annabel is into EVERYTHING, like all kittens are. Because she is such a tiny, tiny kitten I have been popping her into her kitten pen when I am out at work.I've been able to work short days and then work from home, so it's not like she's in there for 12 hour stretches. She isn't isolated and it's a good sized pen, but I feel bad about not letting her run around during the day. Am I being over-careful here? One of the reasons I am a little worried, she chews on everything, teething, I suppose - but the chewing also includes electrical flexes (yesterday, Miss Butterbean 2011 was snuggled into my lap as I was on the phone and as I was congratulating myself on her behaviour I realised she was trying her hardest to chew through my phone charger.). Reassurance, tips, help, please? She's only thirteen weeks old and I don't remember going through anything like this with Colin......



I vaguely remember when we got my cat many years ago as a kitten we kept her shut in the kitchen for a while whilst we were out. Stopped her getting into mischief I suppose. I cant remember how long we did this for though...I dont remember her being too much of a handful either but I am sure she was!!!


----------



## vanilje

How is Her Royal Cuteness the Blonde Butterbean doing today?
Busy?


----------



## poopsie

We need more pictures.


Stat!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> We need more pictures.
> 
> 
> Stat!!!!!


 

We're back, we're back!

It has been a difficult weekend. The boys I posted about in another thread are going to a Forever Home where they will be only cats and I am taking on a whole heap of furry Special Needs trouble next weekend, all being well (but not posting about them until they are actually here this time).

Meanwhile, Miss Maia-Annabel really has been a Godsend. I am too busy to think about anything other than where she is, what she's doing, and how fast I can rescue her. The girl changes her career-path daily....so far, she has been a PA, a mechanic (ooh, mama, look at me trying to get inside the washing machine to see why it makes that funny noise), an electrician ('am pretty sure if I bite through this wire here.....'), a mountaineer (Me, looking for her everywhere - her, swinging from the top of the curtains.....), an Opera Singer (on the way to the vets for her shot and check up last week, she screeched there and back), a Vamp (flirted with vet, vet nurse, other clients at the vet....).....


Thank goodness Uncle Norton and Uncle Gerbil have taken on some of the kitteh-sitting duties.....
And here they are

Maia-Annabel and her Uncle Gerbil










Photos of Madam and Uncle Norton to follow.....


----------



## clevercat

Here she is with Norton...you can't really see it here, but the look on Norton's face is priceless.....Maia-Annabel is _*entranced*_, she hangs off his tail, chats to him constantly, even when he is in the tray.... it's so cute to see.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## poopsie

Oh my she is getting big isn't she?

Those pics are priceless 

I am sorry da boyz won't be coming to join you but I am so glad they have found a forever home where they can be together.


----------



## vanilje




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh my she is getting big isn't she?
> 
> Those pics are priceless
> 
> *I am sorry da boyz won't be coming to join you but I am so glad they have found a forever home where they can be together*.


 
Thank you, *poopsie -* I feel like its one setback after another, I was so upset over the weekend. And I sat in a room with eight other abandoned special needs cats and sobbed - sometimes it feels no matter how hard we try, there is always another problem.....

Meanwhile, the butterbean spent her first night out of the pen. She couldn't believe her luck and spent the night tucked into my side.....


----------



## sally.m

Beautiful Kittie, Glad to hear she is making friends and settling in ok.


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> A quick 'new kitten Mum' question - Maia-Annabel is into EVERYTHING, like all kittens are. Because she is such a tiny, tiny kitten I have been popping her into her kitten pen when I am out at work.I've been able to work short days and then work from home, so it's not like she's in there for 12 hour stretches. She isn't isolated and it's a good sized pen, but I feel bad about not letting her run around during the day. Am I being over-careful here? One of the reasons I am a little worried, she chews on everything, teething, I suppose - but the chewing also includes electrical flexes (yesterday, Miss Butterbean 2011 was snuggled into my lap as I was on the phone and as I was congratulating myself on her behaviour I realised she was trying her hardest to chew through my phone charger.). Reassurance, tips, help, please? She's only thirteen weeks old and I don't remember going through anything like this with Colin......


 
uhhu, sounds just like our Áurea when she was a Kitten!



cats n bags said:


> I think Miss M-A should be OK in the pen if she can't get her head caught in the bars, but a kitten-proofed room would be a better option.
> ....
> 
> Can you get some of those cord cover tubes to hide the cords that can't be hidden or unplugged? I think they sell them for cord management in computer/electronics stores, and possibly in the baby safety area in hoomin stores.
> 
> For small tight spaces, I used boxes and rolled rugs to block the spaces behind the stove, appliances, and other holes Stinky would fit though. If you don't already do it, keep the toilet lid down, and cover any other deep water containers. Keep any window covering cords up out of her reach, especially if they have loops that could snag her.
> 
> It's too bad you can't take "maternity" leave for a new kitty.


 
We did the same. And we bought those Safty things for the doors, that there can't get paws struck or squeezed (know what I mean?).




clevercat said:


> We're back, we're back!
> 
> It has been a difficult weekend. The boys I posted about in another thread are going to a Forever Home where they will be only cats and I am taking on a whole heap of furry Special Needs trouble next weekend, all being well (but not posting about them until they are actually here this time).
> 
> Meanwhile, Miss Maia-Annabel really has been a Godsend. I am too busy to think about anything other than where she is, what she's doing, and how fast I can rescue her. The girl changes her career-path daily....so far, she has been a PA, a mechanic (ooh, mama, look at me trying to get inside the washing machine to see why it makes that funny noise), an electrician ('am pretty sure if I bite through this wire here.....'), a mountaineer (Me, looking for her everywhere - her, swinging from the top of the curtains.....), an Opera Singer (on the way to the vets for her shot and check up last week, she screeched there and back), a Vamp (flirted with vet, vet nurse, other clients at the vet....).....
> 
> 
> Thank goodness Uncle Norton and Uncle Gerbil have taken on some of the kitteh-sitting duties.....
> And here they are
> 
> Maia-Annabel and her Uncle Gerbil
> 
> View attachment 1470279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1470280
> 
> 
> View attachment 1470281
> 
> 
> Photos of Madam and Uncle Norton to follow.....


 
She's so cute! and Thanky for the update with the boys and everything.

It is always so funny how Kittens explore everything new.

But after Áurea we don't want any Kittens again *lol* Siames are sooooo special when they are little. And by special I mean special in every way!!!
We will stick to grown ups, when there is a new need for one, two or three new cats


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you, *poopsie -* I feel like its one setback after another, I was so upset over the weekend. And I sat in a room with eight other abandoned special needs cats and sobbed - sometimes it feels no matter how hard we try, there is always another problem.....
> 
> Meanwhile, the butterbean spent her first night out of the pen. She couldn't believe her luck and spent the night tucked into my side.....





it is so hard sometimes, when surrounded by so much need. I have found that my trying to force things to a conclusion usually doesn't work out so well in the end------best to allow God, or fate to work their wonders. It is amazing how often things turn out good.


----------



## Nat

Thank you for the new pictures...I love looking at them, so adorable


----------



## clevercat

*Nat* - thank you for upsizing!
*poopsie *- I think you are right. I am trying really hard NOT to think about my potential adoptees in the hope everything will fall into place the way it is meant to....I mean, I know who out of the eight are the ones I would love to bring home with me (all of them LOL), but I am going to be happy with whoever is chosen for me. When I think about it, I haven't chosen any of my Special Needs guys myself and yet they have all been perfect for me.....

Meanwhile, back at Butterbean Towers.....It has taken me nearly fifteen minutes to type this as I have had Maia-Annabel *assisting* me. I have just dropped her into her Uncle Gerbil's lap and he is now giving her a wash.....thank goodness for my babysitters.
Miss Maia-Annabel is very keen that I share the latest photo with you... this is her impression of a seal cub (if seal cubs had tiny pointy fangs and were allowed to chew on Norton's tail....)




More tomorrow! And thank you again, everyone, for all the lovely comments and helpful tips (*Stinky's Mum *- I am still trying to find bitter apple, what a great idea!).


----------



## Nat

Seal cub, huh? :giggles:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Nat* - thank you for upsizing!
> *poopsie *- I think you are right. I am trying really hard NOT to think about my potential adoptees in the hope everything will fall into place the way it is meant to....I mean, I know who out of the eight are the ones I would love to bring home with me (all of them LOL), but I am going to be happy with whoever is chosen for me. When I think about it, I haven't chosen any of my Special Needs guys myself and yet they have all been perfect for me.....
> 
> Meanwhile, back at Butterbean Towers.....It has taken me nearly fifteen minutes to type this as I have had Maia-Annabel *assisting* me. I have just dropped her into her Uncle Gerbil's lap and he is now giving her a wash.....thank goodness for my babysitters.
> Miss Maia-Annabel is very keen that I share the latest photo with you... this is her impression of a seal cub (if seal cubs had tiny pointy fangs and were allowed to chew on Norton's tail....)
> 
> View attachment 1471061
> 
> 
> More tomorrow! And thank you again, everyone, for all the lovely comments and helpful tips (*Stinky's Mum *- I am still trying to find bitter apple, what a great idea!).


 
It might have a different name in the UK.  The pet stores sell it as a spray to keep dogs and cats from chewing things.  They also sell something to keep children from sucking their thumbs, but that might not work if it is a nail polish.

Now about those kitties...

Would you please "unprotect" them so I can download the kitties and scritch their ears?  I keep trying to download them, but they aren't showing up in the little drawer on my 'pooter.  :locked:

Maybe Nat or Vlad can check to see if TPF is broken.  I wanna pet the kitties!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It might have a different name in the UK. The pet stores sell it as a spray to keep dogs and cats from chewing things. They also sell something to keep children from sucking their thumbs, but that might not work if it is a nail polish.
> 
> Now about those kitties...
> 
> *Would you please "unprotect" them so I can download the kitties and scritch their ears? I keep trying to download them, but they aren't showing up in the little drawer on my 'pooter. :locked:*
> 
> Maybe Nat or Vlad can check to see if TPF is broken. I wanna pet the kitties!!!


 
Ooooh I didn't know they _were_ protected! As for how to unlock them......hopefully someone techier than me will come along soon!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooooh I didn't know they _were_ protected! As for how to unlock them......hopefully someone techier than me will come along soon!


 
:greengrin: It might be an XP kind of thing. 

Do you have a little door on your 'pooter that you can put the kitten in and email her to me? 

I don't want to just get a picture, I want the whole furry girl! She needs a tummy rub. Maybe I need to upgrade to Win7?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Nat* - thank you for upsizing!
> *poopsie *- I think you are right. I am trying really hard NOT to think about my potential adoptees in the hope everything will fall into place the way it is meant to....I mean, I know who out of the eight are the ones *I would* love to bring home with me (all of them LOL), but I am going to be happy with whoever is chosen for me. When I think about it, I haven't chosen any of my Special Needs guys myself and yet they have all been perfect for me.....
> 
> Meanwhile, back at Butterbean Towers.....It has taken me nearly fifteen minutes to type this as I have had Maia-Annabel *assisting* me. I have just dropped her into her Uncle Gerbil's lap and he is now giving her a wash.....thank goodness for my babysitters.
> Miss Maia-Annabel is very keen that I share the latest photo with you... this is her impression of a seal cub (if seal cubs had tiny pointy fangs and were allowed to chew on Norton's tail....)
> 
> View attachment 1471061
> 
> 
> More tomorrow! And thank you again, everyone, for all the lovely comments and helpful tips (*Stinky's Mum *- I am still trying to find bitter apple, what a great idea!).




LOL sounds like me!

I want to be this woman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwM6f0liHpo


----------



## gsmom

she's really beautiful, Clever.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL sounds like me!
> 
> I want to be this woman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwM6f0liHpo


 

Me too! As it is, my sister often tells me I am just couple of cats away from becoming that woman from 'The Simpsons' LOL


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> :greengrin: It might be an XP kind of thing.
> 
> Do you have a little door on your 'pooter that you can put the kitten in and email her to me?
> 
> I don't want to just get a picture, I want the whole furry girl! She needs a tummy rub. Maybe I need to upgrade to Win7?


 
Tummy rub given on your behalf. The next photo will be my hand, covered in tiny scratches and fang marks from said tummy rub.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Tummy rub given on your behalf. The next photo will be my hand, covered in tiny scratches and fang marks from said tummy rub.


 
Aw, come on, there is no way that sweet little kitten cherub could be a vicious, killer, attack beastie...

But more pictures would be nice.


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, look at those kitties together, how precious.


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel and Uncle Norton. Uncle Norton ever so slightly irritated by Miss Fidget-Pants, as you can probably tell.....




Maia-Annabel and Uncle Gerbil. I love this because doesn't Gerbs look like a doting parent?


----------



## Cindi

WOW! I can't believe how quickly they have taken to her. She is just a love and looks very happy with her new family.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ I know - easiest introduction EVER. Even Bear, my blind boy, he hates other cats but yesterday I found her asleep draped over his back and he even lets her stand next to him at meal times. Amazing. Maia-Annabel tells me that at her first home they had a Big Dog. She wasn't Scared of him, so why would she be scared of a few silly old cats?  She was apparently exceptionally forward from the moment she opened her eyes - yet again, I think Annabel had a hand (paw) sending her my way.


----------



## poopsie

what a sweet family


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel would like to remind everyone that she is Extremely Cute....




This will be the last photo of her in her pen, it is being packed away today as she is a Big Girl now and has been here for two whole weeks.....actually, I cannot imagine a life without her, she has bought so much joy into our home.
I woke up around 2am and went to get a glass of water. Walking through to the kitchen (and I WISH I had been awake enough to get a photo), and looking across at the cats on the sofa, it was like a cuteness pile-up. Norton, Gerbil and Bear all asleep in a row, with Miss Maia-Annabel stretched out on her back across all three of them, fast asleep with Uncle Norton's tail in her mouth...... I just  her so much.


----------



## Nat

Clever, she is such a cutie patootie  So glad to hear everything is going so well. One big happy family


----------



## poopsie

two weeks?!?!     already???

better get ready for the baby's first xmas pics


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> two weeks?!?! already???
> 
> better get ready for the baby's first xmas pics


 
I know....but first, we have her 5-months old party in a couple of weeks


----------



## cats n bags

I love your stories.  Those poor boys just don't know what hit them do they?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I love your stories. Those poor boys just don't know what hit them do they?


 
Not a bit! And Maia-Annabel is a young lady who likes to get her own way (ooh, just like her mama and her Grandma Annabel, then)....funny to watch her at breakfast this morning, sandwiched between Phillip and Norton, and how, deciding she prefered the look of Norton's brekkie she just wriggled in underneath him and helped herself while he looked up at me like,  doooo something Mum! if it had been any of the others, Norton would've sent them flying.....


----------



## stacmck

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel would like to remind everyone that she is Extremely Cute....
> 
> View attachment 1474004
> 
> 
> This will be the last photo of her in her pen, it is being packed away today as she is a Big Girl now and has been here for two whole weeks.....actually, I cannot imagine a life without her, she has bought so much joy into our home.
> I woke up around 2am and went to get a glass of water. Walking through to the kitchen (and I WISH I had been awake enough to get a photo), and looking across at the cats on the sofa, it was like a cuteness pile-up. Norton, Gerbil and Bear all asleep in a row, with Miss Maia-Annabel stretched out on her back across all three of them, fast asleep with Uncle Norton's tail in her mouth...... I just  her so much.


So cute!


----------



## jenny70

I just love reading this thread, the pictures and stories are priceless!


----------



## Cindi

No need to remind us. We are well are of how cute you are little angel. (although we do love MORE pics) I love your stories. Each one makes me smile. I can just imagine her laying across all her loyal servants. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Oh and HERE is an odd one. Story, that is.... Madam and Gerbil are curled up together on the sofa (Gerbil is a boy, neutered) and Maia-Annabel is suckling away for all she is worth, trying to get milk from him  - Should Uncle Gerbil be highly flattered or a bit worried, I wonder?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh and HERE is an odd one. Story, that is.... Madam and Gerbil are curled up together on the sofa (Gerbil is a boy, neutered) and Maia-Annabel is suckling away for all she is worth, trying to get milk from him  - Should Uncle Gerbil be highly flattered or a bit worried, I wonder?


 
I wouldn't worry about it too much.  My late boys, Pete and Willy both loved kittens and took their jobs parenting the new kids very seriously.  Pete nursed a kitten or two. 

It seemed that the kitten was a bit nervous about moving into a new home, the girls were being snotty, and she just needed a little something to calm her fears.  

I miss having the boys to help integrate new kittens.  They were both pretty quick to let the girls know that the kitten was welcome to stay, and would give a soft swat to make sure they understood.

Since the girls all looked up to Pete and Willy, they didn't argue, and shut up with all the potty talking.


----------



## clevercat

I'm working from home today and Maia-Annabel is keeping me company.....

Ready to squeeee?

First, a little clean up....






And now, the all important nap.


----------



## cats n bags

Clever,
You are going to have a difficult time going back to the office after working with your new co-worker. 

She looks like she has grown a bit, and maybe got a little cuter too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a little sweetheart..


----------



## twin53

she is gorgeous


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwww........look at that widdle pink tongue.......i want a kitty kiss :kiss:


----------



## Lanier

Such a cutie.


----------



## Cindi

Yea, She looks like a huge help.


----------



## jenny70

Precious. Just Precious.


----------



## poopsie

and how is the little butterbean this morning?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> and how is the little butterbean this morning?



Oh the Butterbean discovered oatmeal this morning!
I left the bowl for one moment (safe enough, right? After all, cats don't EAT things like that....), came back and Miss Maia-Annabel was front paws in the bowl, troughing away as fast as she could....Made me think of her Gramma Annabel, the only other cat I've known to enjoy a good vegan breakfast


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh the Butterbean discovered oatmeal this morning!
> I left the bowl for one moment (safe enough, right? After all, cats don't EAT things like that....), came back and Miss Maia-Annabel was front paws in the bowl, troughing away as fast as she could....Made me think of her Gramma Annabel, the only other cat I've known to enjoy a good vegan breakfast


 
My guys think cereal milk is the best!

I wish you had a picture of little butterbean snarfing your breakfast.


----------



## poopsie

no food is left unattended around here...................it is amazing what they will eat just because it is on mom's plate.


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel is sixteen weeks old today! 
Photos tomorrow - for now, I am making the most of a rare moment of peace and quiet as she is having a little nap with Uncle Gerbil.


----------



## ~bastet

She is so cute!!


----------



## Cindi

It's tomorrow...  Make with the new butterbean pics ASAP. 





clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel is sixteen weeks old today!
> Photos tomorrow - for now, I am making the most of a rare moment of peace and quiet as she is having a little nap with Uncle Gerbil.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel is sixteen weeks old today!
> Photos tomorrow - for now, I am making the most of a rare moment of peace and quiet as she is having a little nap with Uncle Gerbil.


 
Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## clevercat

Here we go.... a little photo of the Blonde Butterbean on her 16-weeks old birthday. I constructed that Activity Centre myself (a miracle ) and Maia-Annabel, who now wants to be a cowboy, has been playing 'Wild, Wild West' games on it with Colin and Murphy. She tells me it is not an activity centre, it's her Fort!

Anyway, here she is taking time-out for a 'lookatmeiamadorable' photo

Hopefully, someone (Nat? Pretty please? ) can come along and set her right-side up.....


----------



## poopsie

le sigh


----------



## Cindi

She is too cute for words! I just want to kiss that brown smudgie nose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's so pretty..


----------



## clevercat

This just in from Butterbean Towers.....

Maia-Annabel, guess what?




*O hai, mama!*


There's another cat on this sub-forum, her name is Stinky and she also has quite a following.




*Not.Im.Pressed.*

I think that is Miss Maia-Annabel's disapproving look


----------



## wetbandit42

She's so cute! I love her name too.


----------



## poopsie

i want to cuddle with her


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> i want to cuddle with her


 
Oh, me too -Maia-Annabel is going through that stage where she wants attention when SHE wants attention. If she isn't in the mood, I generally find out pretty darn fast.
What is really lovely....she and Gerbil ADORE each other. He has been upgraded from Uncle Gerbil to Papa Gerbil. So sweet to see them together. If Maia-Annabel is scared or upset about anything (one of the Big Cats telling her off for being Cheeky, for example - or me switching the vacuum cleaner on), you can guarantee she will be snuggled into him and he will be giving her a good clean up and a pep-talk. All the more special because Gerbs was SUCH a nightmare (to start with) in the Shelter - I can remember being super-cautious when approaching his pen to clean and feed him. Now I look at him and I am so proud of him and how happy he is. I  my cats!


----------



## Cindi

I need to come and visit for the day. Too much kitty cuteness going on over there not to share.


----------



## poopsie

i  them too!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need to come and visit for the day. Too much kitty cuteness going on over there not to share.


 
I wish you could!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh guess what Miss Maia-Annabel has done. Yesterday, I did all the housework in the morning, made lunches, headed out to the Rescue Centre, did a days work and stayed an extra two hours, went grocery shopping on the way home, missed the bus and didn't get home until after 9pm. Bear had had a large and stinky accident in the lounge, so cleaned that and everyone else's trays up. Fed everyone. Put a load of washing on, and after I had played with the cats, thought I would fall into bed. At this point, I was so tired I wanted to cry, so I left a couple of things out on the work top in the kitchen, rather than rearrange the cupboards there and then....
Sunday morning is Breakfast-Treat time for me and the cats....they all get chicken or tuna and yesterday, I got myself a pack of Marmite bagels, which I left on the work top.
Just before I went to bed, Maia-Annabel showed me that, at sixteen weeks (_*and three days, Mama,tell the story properly)*_ she can now, by way of climbing to the top of her scratch post and making a jump, she can get up on the kitchen surfaces. I lifted her down, told her it was not a good place for kittehs and went to bed.
This morning, my Marmite bagels were on the floor, the packaging chewed opened and two bagels half eaten. Murphy (the only other cat able to jump on the counter as everyone else is too elderly or infirm - or, in Colin's case, lazy) spent the night by my side leaving a small blonde butterbean pleading guilty as charged (*a monster. It was a monster, Mama. He came in and he ate them and he went and he said you would blame me.)*
Breakfast this morning, for me, is oatmeal. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh guess what Miss Maia-Annabel has done. Yesterday, I did all the housework in the morning, made lunches, headed out to the Rescue Centre, did a days work and stayed an extra two hours, went grocery shopping on the way home, missed the bus and didn't get home until after 9pm. Bear had had a large and stinky accident in the lounge, so cleaned that and everyone else's trays up. Fed everyone. Put a load of washing on, and after I had played with the cats, thought I would fall into bed. At this point, I was so tired I wanted to cry, so I left a couple of things out on the work top in the kitchen, rather than rearrange the cupboards there and then....
> Sunday morning is Breakfast-Treat time for me and the cats....they all get chicken or tuna and yesterday, I got myself a pack of Marmite bagels, which I left on the work top.
> Just before I went to bed, Maia-Annabel showed me that, at sixteen weeks (_*and three days, Mama,tell the story properly)*_ she can now, by way of climbing to the top of her scratch post and making a jump, she can get up on the kitchen surfaces. I lifted her down, told her* it was not a good place for kittehs *and went to bed.
> This morning, my Marmite bagels were on the floor, the packaging chewed opened and two bagels half eaten. Murphy (the only other cat able to jump on the counter as everyone else is too elderly or infirm - or, in Colin's case, lazy) spent the night by my side leaving a small blonde butterbean pleading guilty as charged (*a monster. It was a monster, Mama. He came in and he ate them and he went and he said you would blame me.)*
> Breakfast this morning, for me, is oatmeal. *sigh*




and apparently not a good place for marmite bagels either ush:


bad butterbean

:giggles:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh guess what Miss Maia-Annabel has done. Yesterday, I did all the housework in the morning, made lunches, headed out to the Rescue Centre, did a days work and stayed an extra two hours, went grocery shopping on the way home, missed the bus and didn't get home until after 9pm. Bear had had a large and stinky accident in the lounge, so cleaned that and everyone else's trays up. Fed everyone. Put a load of washing on, and after I had played with the cats, thought I would fall into bed. At this point, I was so tired I wanted to cry, so I left a couple of things out on the work top in the kitchen, rather than rearrange the cupboards there and then....
> Sunday morning is Breakfast-Treat time for me and the cats....they all get chicken or tuna and yesterday, I got myself a pack of Marmite bagels, which I left on the work top.
> Just before I went to bed, Maia-Annabel showed me that, at sixteen weeks (_*and three days, Mama,tell the story properly)*_ she can now, by way of climbing to the top of her scratch post and making a jump, she can get up on the kitchen surfaces. I lifted her down, told her it was not a good place for kittehs and went to bed.
> This morning, my Marmite bagels were on the floor, the packaging chewed opened and two bagels half eaten. Murphy (the only other cat able to jump on the counter as everyone else is too elderly or infirm - or, in Colin's case, lazy) spent the night by my side leaving a small blonde butterbean pleading guilty as charged (*a monster. It was a monster, Mama. He came in and he ate them and he went and he said you would blame me.)*
> Breakfast this morning, for me, is oatmeal. *sigh*


 
Dear Miss Butterbean,

You need to stop snitching your Mama's food and stay off the kitchen counters. You might make her believe that Monsters ruined the bagels, but there is a higher power that is watching over you and keeping track of the naughty behavoir.

That's right, Miss Maia-Annabel, Sandy Paws is watching you now.

Christmas is coming soon, and I know you are just a little baby, but you need to know these things.

Please try to be the best little kitty that you can be for the next few months. If you are a good girl, Sandy Paws will put a little tree in your house, and on the special morning, you will wake up to find all sorts of pretty paper, boxes and sparkly things under the tree. There will be a stocking with your name on it and special goodies for you inside.

If you are a bad girl, Sandy Paws will put a rock in your sock! 

Love,
Stinky

p.s. When your mama puts up the new calendar on the wall, you are safe and can do anything you want. :devil:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Dear Miss Butterbean,
> 
> You need to stop snitching your Mama's food and stay off the kitchen counters. You might make her believe that Monsters ruined the bagels, but there is a higher power that is watching over you and keeping track of the naughty behavoir.
> 
> That's right, Miss Maia-Annabel, Sandy Paws is watching you now.
> 
> Christmas is coming soon, and I know you are just a little baby, but you need to know these things.
> 
> Please try to be the best little kitty that you can be for the next few months. If you are a good girl, Sandy Paws will put a little tree in your house, and on the special morning, you will wake up to find all sorts of pretty paper, boxes and sparkly things under the tree. There will be a stocking with your name on it and special goodies for you inside.
> 
> If you are a bad girl, Sandy Paws will put a rock in your sock!
> 
> Love,
> Stinky
> 
> p.s. When your mama puts up the new calendar on the wall, you are safe and can do anything you want. :devil:


 
*Oh noes! I hab to be GOOD????*




We better hope Sandy Paws was asleep all day, because Maia-Annabel has been very naughty today. My fault (according to Madam anyway) - there's been an unopened bag of cat treats sitting on the counter top for ages - none of the cats liked the first bag I got, so this pack was destined for the foxes (*Not anymores, mama... heh heh heh* :devil or the Shelter. Of course, this evening that same bag was on the kitchen floor, chewed open and with the contents missing. Naughty butterbean....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Not the best picture in the world, but Maia-Annabel, hiding out by the litter trays with her Daddy......
	

		
			
		

		
	



So sweet, how much they love each other......look at her widdle paw on his neck *sigh*


----------



## clevercat

One more....Nap time in Butterbean's Fort


----------



## Cindi

She is just too cute for words. She really made herself right at home. So sweet to see her snuggle with your older cats. 





clevercat said:


> Not the best picture in the world, but Maia-Annabel, hiding out by the litter trays with her Daddy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1481280
> 
> So sweet, how much they love each other......look at her widdle paw on his neck *sigh*


----------



## cats n bags

She is getting bigger isn't she?  She looks so happy with her Papa.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She is just too cute for words. She really made herself right at home. So sweet to see her snuggle with your older cats.


 
Even Murphy (cat in my avatar) seems smitten. Normally a fully paid-up member of the 'Touch Me and You Die' brigade, last night I found them on the corner of my bed, Maia-Annabel's front paws tucked neatly between his.....


----------



## poopsie

i  murphy

he looks so much like my barney (tbcitw)


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> i  murphy
> 
> he looks so much like my barney (tbcitw)


 

_*Is dis thing on?*_





_*Oh Haaaaaaaiiiiii Aunty Poopsie! Dis Mai BOX! All mine!!!!*_


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:

tabby kittehs r da bezt :kiss:


----------



## cats n bags

I love the stories about the boys and the butterbean.  

I always wondered who was in your avatar.  Murphy seems to have a lot of cattitude.


----------



## clevercat

Woken by a huge crash of mugs and cups in the middle of the night, apparently that same Monster (*tell the tPF ladies how fierce and big he is, mama*) has been back again, trying to get Maia-Annabel in trouble.....naughty monster, before he left,he even took time to pop the butterbean up on the shelf the cups came off 

It must be a monster, because how could someone this cute be so naughty.....

*Nap time*
*Going.....




Going.....




Gone........*




I know I keep saying it, but isn't she just......too......darn.......adorable.
And I just realised I already posted these photos...oh well, nothing wrong with a cuteness rerun, is there!


----------



## poopsie

yes, she is just too darn adorable 

i am soooooooo wanting to kiss that chocolate nose


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm inclined to believe little Miss Maia-Annabel.  It isn't possible that such an adorable little girl could be responsible for such mayhem.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> I'm inclined to believe little Miss Maia-Annabel. It isn't possible that such an adorable little girl could be responsible for such mayhem.


 

*Thank you Aunty inspiredgem. I am a very good girl and that Monster is always trying to get me into trouble. Why, just a moment ago he ate his way through an avocado and left me standing by it just as Mama came back into the kitchen *sniffle**


----------



## inspiredgem

Dear Maia-Annabel,
I think you are safe from the monster for the moment.  He has just been spotted at my house where he put my innocent Lana kitty in a very precarious spot.


----------



## cats n bags

Miss Butterbean,

I'm tellin' ya, Sandy Paws is for real, and here is the evidence. 

Love,

Stinky


:santawave::xtree:


----------



## Cindi

Poor little angel. Is that mean monster always out to get you. He stopped by here the other night and turned off the power strip to the computer, phone and fax. Mom thought it was us. 

Love - The Parker Foster Cats


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor little angel. Is that mean monster always out to get you. He stopped by here the other night and turned off the power strip to the computer, phone and fax. Mom thought it was us.
> 
> Love - The Parker Foster Cats


 

_*Today, Aunty Cindi, the Monster was VERY naughty indeed. He knocked all mama's pots of herbs onto the ground and then he said mama wouldn't mind if I squished the herbs and rolled around in them.....I smell of oregano and basil AND I had to have a stupid BAFF because I was covered in soil. Stupid Monster. *_


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> _*Today, Aunty Cindi, the Monster was VERY naughty indeed. He knocked all mama's pots of herbs onto the ground and then he said mama wouldn't mind if I squished the herbs and rolled around in them.....I smell of oregano and basil AND I had to have a stupid BAFF because I was covered in soil. Stupid Monster. *_


 
Maia-Annabel, you are so lucky your mama rescued you.  The monster was planning to sprinkle some garlic and tomato sauce on you and have you for dinner with noodles.  

I can't believe how much trouble Mr. Monster is getting you in.  You must start spending more time with Uncle Gerbil and stay away from the Monster.

p.s.  Do we have pictures?


----------



## Cindi

Oh my! He is a naughty monster isn't he?? You have to learn not to listen to the monster and take advice only from your older brothers. Just remember if you get smells on you they will make you have a bath. 

We definitely need pics. Please say you thought to take some. 





clevercat said:


> _*Today, Aunty Cindi, the Monster was VERY naughty indeed. He knocked all mama's pots of herbs onto the ground and then he said mama wouldn't mind if I squished the herbs and rolled around in them.....I smell of oregano and basil AND I had to have a stupid BAFF because I was covered in soil. Stupid Monster. *_


----------



## poopsie

you weren't growing catnip by any chance were you? monsters love that stuff!


----------



## clevercat

No photos from what we are calling the 'broken pots and bath' incident - I was too panic-striken on seeing her covered in soil with basil leaves hanging out of her mouth
However, Maia-Annabel has obviously taken Stinky's warning about Sandy Paws into consideration (*no, I haven't, tPF ladies.....you should see what I have up my little chocolate and blonde sleeve next *:devil as today she is very subdued and well-behaved. Right now she is tucked up with Daddy Gerbil. She has still not worked out why there isn't the same handy milk supply she used to get from Mum....here she is, attempting to get milk from Daddy.....




Such a cutie-pie, isn't she? And look at the proud Daddy


----------



## Lush Life

Daddy Gerbil seems to be whispering "Help me!" with his eyes! She must be as charming as she looks to have won over so many of the dignified grown ups in spite of her kitten mischief and hijinx!


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm...do I need to worry about this? Maia-Annabel, normally the first in the queue at feeding time, hasn't eaten anything today. I have tried her favourites (chicken, tuna) and she isn't interested. I know she hasn't eaten anything she shouldn't have (well, apart from yesterday's herbs) but I am a little concerned. She had her second shot at the vet on Saturday - last time it knocked her out for a day or so....I wonder if that's why she's off her food today? Other than that, she is fine I think....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hmmm...do I need to worry about this? Maia-Annabel, normally the first in the queue at feeding time, hasn't eaten anything today. I have tried her favourites (chicken, tuna) and she isn't interested. I know she hasn't eaten anything she shouldn't have (well, apart from yesterday's herbs) but I am a little concerned. She had her second shot at the vet on Saturday - last time it knocked her out for a day or so....I wonder if that's why she's off her food today? Other than that, she is fine I think....


 
I might call the vet and tell him what plants she ate.  I don't know enough about whether those plants could make a kitty sick.

Is she pooping and peeing OK?

Do you have a thermometer to take her temp?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I might call the vet and tell him what plants she ate. I don't know enough about whether those plants could make a kitty sick.
> 
> Is she pooping and peeing OK?
> 
> Do you have a thermometer to take her temp?


 

Basil is safe for kittehs, thank goodness (I never grow anything -  or keep plants - I am unsure of ). She is pooping and peeing just fine and she is her normal self otherwise... I think her grown-up teeth are coming through and maybe she is off-colour because of that - vet mentioned her gums were quite red....poor girl. I'll cook up some chicken broth for her and see if that helps.


----------



## Cindi

She also might not feel well from eating the Basil. Even though it is not toxic it might give her a tummy ache.


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel has just scoffed a very small bowl of her favourite snack and is now busy chasing her mousie around the lounge (*I tricked you, mama....:devil: I tricked you and you fell for it.That'll teach you to give me a BAFF heh heh heh* ).
I'll keep an eye on her tonght and can always run her over to the vet if I need to tomorrow - but she suddenly seems much better, even if she isn't as hungry as usual. Thanks *Cindi* and *Stinky's Mum*!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel has just scoffed a very small bowl of her favourite snack and is now busy chasing her mousie around the lounge (*I tricked you, mama....:devil: I tricked you and you fell for it.That'll teach you to give me a BAFF heh heh heh* ).
> I'll keep an eye on her tonght and can always run her over to the vet if I need to tomorrow - but she suddenly seems much better, even if she isn't as hungry as usual. Thanks *Cindi* and *Stinky's Mum*!


 
Whew!  Great News.

Threatening the thermometer seems to cure a lot of things...


----------



## Cindi

That would cure me too! 





cats n bags said:


> Whew! Great News.
> 
> Threatening the thermometer seems to cure a lot of things...


----------



## cats n bags

Is she feeling better?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is she feeling better?


 
I'm not sure..... she hasn't eaten again (although she did have a couple of her very favourite treats....) but she is still peeing and pooping fine and is full of energy - I can just see her now, out in the hallway playing with her Cat Dancer.
I called the vets in case they wanted to see her right away (I am such an anxious kitten-Mum, especially after all the losses this year) - they put my mind at rest, told me Maia-Annabel may well have been affected by the second vaccine or (more likely), is just being fussy. I have to give it a couple more days with no improvement before they want to see her - hopefully, she will be back to stealing food left, right and centre soon. I remember being like this when Colin was a kitten, he would go for two-three days without eating and then wolf down three bowls of chicken.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> I'm not sure..... she hasn't eaten again (although she did have a couple of her very favourite treats....) but she is still peeing and pooping fine and is full of energy - I can just see her now, out in the hallway playing with her Cat Dancer.
> I called the vets in case they wanted to see her right away (I am such an anxious kitten-Mum, especially after all the losses this year) - they put my mind at rest, told me Maia-Annabel may well have been affected by the second vaccine or (more likely), is just being fussy. I have to give it a couple more days with no improvement before they want to see her - hopefully, she will be back to stealing food left, right and centre soon. I remember being like this when Colin was a kitten, he would go for two-three days without eating and then wolf down three bowls of chicken.


 
You're doing the right thing, clevercat, by keeping an eye o her, but it seemsl ike it's just as a result of the vaccine.  My kitty Tucker is the same way...she used to be sluggish and not eat much for 2-3 days after her shots.  Now, the veternarian asks me to bring her in the day before for a pre-shot (Benadryl-type) and then go back for her shots the next day.

I hate taking her in the car two days in a row like that, but she does much better now. Maybe you can ask your vet if something like that may be an option for Maia-Annabel?


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> You're doing the right thing, clevercat, by keeping an eye o her, but it seemsl ike it's just as a result of the vaccine. My kitty Tucker is the same way...she used to be sluggish and not eat much for 2-3 days after her shots. Now, the veternarian asks me to bring her in the day before for a pre-shot (Benadryl-type) and then go back for her shots the next day.
> 
> I hate taking her in the car two days in a row like that, but she does much better now. Maybe you can ask your vet if something like that may be an option for Maia-Annabel?


 
Thank you, *Denim* - she still hasn't eaten anything and this is day three now - she's suchy a tiny little thing, not even 2 kilos  - that I am sure the second shot must've knocked her sideways. As I write this, she is at my feet ripping her scratching board to bits and she is still just as lively as always. I'll definitely ask the vet about a pre-shot before next year's booster - either way, I think I'll get her over to the vet tomorrow if there is no change - just for my peace of mind.


----------



## clevercat

The Blonde Butterbean is better! I know this isn't the best thing to give her, but after three days of not eating, I was desperate. I mixed up some organic ham with cooked chicken - it disappeared in seconds! I am so 
Celebratory photos soon!


----------



## Cindi

She played you. Face it the BB is smarter than you. 


So glad to hear she is feeling better. There is nothing bad in what you gave her. Waiting and tapping my foot for the Celebratory Photos. 





clevercat said:


> The Blonde Butterbean is better! I know this isn't the best thing to give her, but after three days of not eating, I was desperate. I mixed up some organic ham with cooked chicken - it disappeared in seconds! I am so
> Celebratory photos soon!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She played you. Face it the BB is smarter than you.
> 
> 
> So glad to hear she is feeling better. There is nothing bad in what you gave her. Waiting and tapping my foot for the Celebratory Photos.


 

*You are way smarter than mama, Aunty Cindi... she hardly slept last night, worrying about my delicate little tummy.:devil::devil::devil: Let's see what I get for breakfast tomorrow.....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *You are way smarter than mama, Aunty Cindi... she hardly slept last night, worrying about my delicate little tummy.:devil::devil::devil: Let's see what I get for breakfast tomorrow.....*


 
Maybe you can have Spam with oatmeal gravy. 

Please stop scaring everybody Miss Maia-Annabel--we like you and want you to be a good girl.

Now about those pictures...


----------



## Cindi

It's not nice to worry your mommy Miss BBB. I have spend many sleepless nights worrying about my fur babies. You would get more treats by showing mom how cute you are and being a good girl.  


Still waiting for pics.  






clevercat said:


> *You are way smarter than mama, Aunty Cindi... she hardly slept last night, worrying about my delicate little tummy.:devil::devil::devil: Let's see what I get for breakfast tomorrow.....*


----------



## clevercat

Once again, we had the hunger strike this morning.....I spent all day worrying I would have to get her to the vet and what if it was something serious and how would I ever cope if there was something terribly wrong.....
This evening, I came in and it's like she's a tiny kitten again - racing around, whizzing to the top of her scratch post and making the leap to the counter top so she would be first in the queue (makes me smile and feel sad at the same time.... it was always Bon's eating spot and now another little one is there in her place...),bellowing at me to, _*'hurry up, mama, there are kittehs starving here!'*_ so far she is on dish number two and has stolen a piece of bread to keep her going when I was a little too slow for her liking with my waitressing duties....
Here she is making up for lost time




Gosh, it's good to have her back!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Once again, we had the hunger strike this morning.....I spent all day worrying I would have to get her to the vet and what if it was something serious and how would I ever cope if there was something terribly wrong.....
> This evening, I came in and it's like she's a tiny kitten again - racing around, whizzing to the top of her scratch post and making the leap to the counter top so she would be first in the queue (makes me smile and feel sad at the same time.... it was always Bon's eating spot and now another little one is there in her place...),bellowing at me to, _*'hurry up, mama, there are kittehs starving here!'*_ so far she is on dish number two and has stolen a piece of bread to keep her going when I was a little too slow for her liking with my waitressing duties....
> 
> 
> Maybe just she isn't a morning person and needs to have her tea before she can function.
> 
> I'm glad the little BBB has perked up and found her appetite.
> 
> Give her a kiss on the head for me and tell her she looks so purty in the picture.


----------



## Cindi

What a sweet little angel face! Looks can be deceptive can't they?   I'm glad she is getting back to normal now.


----------



## inspiredgem

I love her face - she is so adorable!  I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------



## poopsie

how is miss thang doing this morning?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> how is miss thang doing this morning?


 

*Making up for lost time, Aunty poopsie.....I am eating and eating and eating.....and I only looked up from my bowl long enough to see the Monster steal a bit of mama's croissant. It wasn't me, honest! *


----------



## poopsie

oh, little butterbean............whatever are we going to do with yo---------er, ummmm----that monster


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Making up for lost time, Aunty poopsie.....I am eating and eating and eating.....and I only looked up from my bowl long enough to see the Monster steal a bit of mama's croissant. It wasn't me, honest! *


 
I think your Mama needs to get one of those video surveillance cameras with live video streaming over the interwebs.

That monster seems to get you in a lot of trouble, and we need to see the videos so that we can defend your reputation.


----------



## Cindi

But I thought the monster was invisible to humans!? That is the only reason I can think of as to why I have never ever seen him but he seems to visit here quite a lot. 





cats n bags said:


> I think your Mama needs to get one of those video surveillance cameras with live video streaming over the interwebs.
> 
> That monster seems to get you in a lot of trouble, and we need to see the videos so that we can defend your reputation.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> But I thought the monster was invisible to humans!? That is the only reason I can think of as to why I have never ever seen him but he seems to visit here quite a lot.


 
They may or may not be invisible.  If they are really sneaky-fast, we would need video with super slo-mo.


----------



## Cindi

I guess that is just as plausible an option. 





cats n bags said:


> They may or may not be invisible. If they are really sneaky-fast, we would need video with super slo-mo.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> But I thought the monster was invisible to humans!? That is the only reason I can think of as to why I have never ever seen him but he seems to visit here quite a lot.


 
*You are quite right, Aunty Cindi. The Croissant Monster (he has attacked twice this weekend at breakfast) is inbisible to the hoomin eye and can only be seen by innocent litle kittehs as he goes about his ebil plans to get them into trouble. I have convinced mama he is real, all I need to do now is work on this Sandy Paws character. I want LOTS of presents at Christmas time......*


----------



## Cindi

Believe it or not little Butterbean Sandy Paws is EXACTLY as easy or hard to convince as your mommy. It is almost like they are the same person!  But you will need to be extra good to get a lot of presents.






clevercat said:


> *You are quite right, Aunty Cindi. The Croissant Monster (he has attacked twice this weekend at breakfast) is inbisible to the hoomin eye and can only be seen by innocent litle kittehs as he goes about his ebil plans to get them into trouble. I have convinced mama he is real, all I need to do now is work on this Sandy Paws character. I want LOTS of presents at Christmas time......*


----------



## clevercat

Working from home today, under the careful watch of Maia-Annabel....

*Teh office assistant is.....*





*....currently switched off......*





Oh, the unbearable cuteness of the small Blonde Butterbean.....the purring is louder than the laptop fan


----------



## Cindi

Nothing more needs to be said.






clevercat said:


> Working from home today, under the careful watch of Maia-Annabel....
> 
> *Teh office assistant is.....*
> 
> View attachment 1488924
> 
> 
> 
> *....currently switched off......*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1488925
> 
> 
> Oh, the unbearable cuteness of the small Blonde Butterbean.....the purring is louder than the laptop fan


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Working from home today, under the careful watch of Maia-Annabel....
> 
> *Teh office assistant is.....*
> 
> View attachment 1488924
> 
> 
> 
> *....currently switched off......*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1488925
> 
> 
> Oh, the unbearable cuteness of the small Blonde Butterbean.....the purring is louder than the laptop fan


 
That little nose is just begging for a kiss and a rub, so I'm sending one to the little BBB.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That little nose is just begging for a kiss and a rub, so I'm sending one to the little BBB.


 

*Thank you, Stinky's Mum! I like nosey-pose kisses.....*


----------



## clevercat

I've been growing kitty grass in a cute little tray on the kitchen windowsill. Two minutes ago, I heard the sound of what I thought was half a ton of gravel hitting the floor....followed by the Butterbean coming out of the kitchen so fast you would think hounds of hell were after her (*gasp! They WERE, mama! They were!*)...... all the kitty grass seeds and soil are now scattered over my once clean floor and Maia-Annabel swears she was just an innocent bystander, caught up in the madness......


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I've been growing kitty grass in a cute little tray on the kitchen windowsill. Two minutes ago, I heard the sound of what I thought was half a ton of gravel hitting the floor....followed by the Butterbean coming out of the kitchen so fast you would think hounds of hell were after her (*gasp! They WERE, mama! They were!*)...... all the kitty grass seeds and soil are now scattered over my once clean floor and Maia-Annabel swears she was just an innocent bystander, caught up in the madness......


 
I've heard that eating too many leafy greens can give you the runs...
....but this takes it to a whole new level. 

:doggie::doggie::doggie:<---Hounds of Hell?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've heard that eating too many leafy greens can give you the runs...
> ....but this takes it to a whole new level.
> 
> :doggie::doggie::doggie:<---Hounds of Hell?


 
Yep, that looks like them!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

_*Mama, mama! Quick! I think I heard some of the tPF ladies saying they needed some cute! Show them me, show them me!!!*_






 Adorable, or what?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> _*Mama, mama! Quick! I think I heard some of the tPF ladies saying they needed some cute! Show them me, show them me!!!*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489580
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable, or what?


 

 Ded from teh cootness.


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> _*Mama, mama! Quick! I think I heard some of the tPF ladies saying they needed some cute! Show them me, show them me!!!*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489580
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable, or what?


 
So beautiful!!!


----------



## poopsie

what a wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## clevercat

I have to say, this kitten has the Best. Cloaking. Device. _Evah_! Seriously, it's like she can dematerialise at will.....I spend ages looking for her sometimes and I swear she just shimmers into view in front of me like on Star Trek..... so funny 

This afternoon, Butterbean discovered tomato soup. The little ears went back, the eyes half closed.... and the nose disappeared so far into the bowl, I thought she would fall in (*mama, you are SO embarassing..*).


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I have to say, this kitten has the Best. Cloaking. Device. _Evah_! Seriously, it's like she can dematerialise at will.....I spend ages looking for her sometimes and I swear she just shimmers into view in front of me like on Star Trek..... so funny


 
I downloaded her over the internetz for a bit to get a scritchy. When I was done, I uploaded her back to your place.

Miss BBB, that's our little secret, right?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I downloaded her over the internetz for a bit to get a scritchy. When I was done, I uploaded her back to your place.
> 
> Miss BBB, that's our little secret, right?


 
*So right, Aunty Stinky's Mum..... I am pretty sure the Monster gets in the same way. Through teh interwebs....*


*And this, tPF ladies, is mai Panda Cub impression.....*


----------



## gsmom

oh my goodness....what a rotund head.


----------



## clevercat

gsmom said:


> oh my goodness....what a rotund head.


 

I know! I think it was the angle because she isn't that round in real life!


----------



## Cindi

I wanna download the ButterBean!!!!! When is it my turn???  I promise not to return her too kiss slobbery. 






cats n bags said:


> I downloaded her over the internetz for a bit to get a scritchy. When I was done, I uploaded her back to your place.
> 
> Miss BBB, that's our little secret, right?


----------



## Sweetpea83

clevercat said:


> _*Mama, mama! Quick! I think I heard some of the tPF ladies saying they needed some cute! Show them me, show them me!!!*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489580
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable, or what?




Look at that face!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I wanna download the ButterBean!!!!! When is it my turn???  *I promise not to return her too kiss slobbery*.


 
*Kiss slobber is my favourite thing, Aunty Cindi (next to croissants and cake, that is. Ehmm, I mean those are the Monster's favourite things, not mine )......*


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> _*Mama, mama! Quick! I think I heard some of the tPF ladies saying they needed some cute! Show them me, show them me!!!*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 1489580
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable, or what?



She is so precious!


----------



## Cindi

Well! In that case let the slobbery kissing time begin.  She is just too cute.






clevercat said:


> *Kiss slobber is my favourite thing, Aunty Cindi (next to croissants and cake, that is. Ehmm, I mean those are the Monster's favourite things, not mine )......*


----------



## clevercat

**ahem* Any tPF ladies like to see some more of my extreme cuteness?Just wonderin'.......*


----------



## Cindi

Me, Me, Me!!!!!   







clevercat said:


> **ahem* Any tPF ladies like to see some more of my extreme cuteness?Just wonderin'.......*


----------



## poopsie

i'm home from work now and could use a good dose of cute


----------



## clevercat

*Hello Aunty Cindi, Hello Aunty poopsie! I see you, in the posts above me - down here! Here I am!*





Careful observers will note the oatmeal on Maia-Annabel's chin - that naughty monster put it there


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Good morning cutie pie! You are going to have to learn not to let the monster put evidence on you.  







clevercat said:


> *Hello Aunty Cindi, Hello Aunty poopsie! I see you, in the posts above me - down here! Here I am!*
> 
> View attachment 1490587
> 
> 
> 
> Careful observers will note the oatmeal on Maia-Annabel's chin - that naughty monster put it there


----------



## poopsie

sssshhhhhhhhh...............don't say p.i.e.

monsters love p.i.e.


----------



## clevercat

*Mmmmmm, pie. I LIKE pie...... (drools like Homer Simpson)
Tomorrow, mama will be posting photos of me at (apparently) my cutest. Asleep.*


----------



## clevercat

*Now maybe you believe me.....*


----------



## poopsie

we never doubted you for one second, precious


----------



## clevercat

Miss Cutie-p.i.e., doing what she does best (after eating and annoying the grown-ups, that is )




*sigh* She has only been living here for seven weeks (I know, it feels longer!) - it like she's always been part of the family. As I type this, Maia-Annabel is purring away in my lap (*just protectin' you from teh monsters, mama. Just doin' mah job*), half-asleep. I wonder if Birmans are generally affectionate? I've never had a cat who so actively seeks me out for cuddles - not always at the most convenient time, either.... privacy in the bathroom has gone for good


----------



## poopsie

sweet dreams little one................time for this child to join you


----------



## Cindi

What a great way to start my morning! Good morning little BBB. Good job protecting mom. Keep up the good work. 





clevercat said:


> Miss Cutie-p.i.e., doing what she does best (after eating and annoying the grown-ups, that is )
> 
> View attachment 1491893
> 
> 
> *sigh* She has only been living here for seven weeks (I know, it feels longer!) - it like she's always been part of the family. As I type this, Maia-Annabel is purring away in my lap (*just protectin' you from teh monsters, mama. Just doin' mah job*), half-asleep. I wonder if Birmans are generally affectionate? I've never had a cat who so actively seeks me out for cuddles - not always at the most convenient time, either.... privacy in the bathroom has gone for good


----------



## clevercat

It's been a tough few days at Butterbean Central.... but look at this little face






It's hard to be sad when running around after a naughty kitten (_*teh monster is naughty, mama - not me*_.)- yes, when the naughty monster took advantage of the fact I am a little distracted and pushed the Butterbean into the loo (I _never _leave the seat up. Hmmm - maybe there IS a monster after all....)

And here she is again, look how little she is, up against Uncle Bear.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> It's been a tough few days at Butterbean Central.... but look at this little face
> 
> 
> View attachment 1494989
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to be sad when running around after a naughty kitten (_*teh monster is naughty, mama - not me*_.)- yes, when the naughty monster took advantage of the fact I am a little distracted and pushed the Butterbean into the loo (I _never _leave the seat up. Hmmm - maybe there IS a monster after all....)
> 
> And here she is again, look how little she is, up against Uncle Bear.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1494990


 
Little Miss BBB...(_insert heavy sigh)_

I guess you should get some extra treats for giving your Mama a good laugh after a difficult weekend. It is important for kitties to know when they need to help take care of their people.

You really do need to be careful when the monster suggests swimming lessons though.  

When I was just a wee little Stinker, I was playing chicken with the shower monster. I knew he was hiding behind the curtain, and took a flying leap, but missed the edge of the tub and fell into the clutches of the evil monster. I was trying to get away, but I was too small to jump over the tub and kept hopping up and down holding the edge. My Mum had to rescue me! Of course she was laughing at me before she helped me out. That monster got my feet all wet!

I'm sorry you had to do a swirly, but am glad to see your little happy face again.

Luv,
Stinky


----------



## Cindi

Sorry, I really shouldn't laugh. That is a very naughty monster to push such a sweet innocent BBB into the toilet.    I bet he won't do that again. I'm glad miss BBB is helping you to feel better. Kittens purrs are the best medicine ever made. Such an adorable little face. You must kiss her night and day. Well, unless she is covered in toilet water.


----------



## poopsie

how are things at the bbc (butter bean central)


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> how are things at the bbc (butter bean central)


 
Miss Maia-Annabel is teething. (*Is that aunty poopsie, mama? Is she asking about me? Is she? Is she? Tell her what a good girl I am!*) On me, mainly, and when my yelps of pain cease amusing her she moves on to Daddy Gerbil, sinking her tiny kitten teeth into him instead 
And, my goodness, she _bounces_ everywhere, like Tigger from Winnie the Pooh. It's like she is on springs. So funny to watch.....
I believe there will be a few photos later on, if BBB will sit still for long enough.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 



*Peekaboo, aunty poopsie and teh ladies of tPF!*

Anyone else notice the Monster has started pulling the curtains down?


----------



## clevercat

*Ssssshhhhh.... be bery bery quiet......we're hunting Monsters.*





*Oh, by teh way - this my serious face.*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1498173
> 
> 
> *Peekaboo, aunty poopsie and teh ladies of tPF!*
> 
> Anyone else notice the Monster has started pulling the curtains down?


 
Maybe the monster wants to share your BBB cuteness with the world and those stoopid curtains are blocking the window. :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe the monster wants to share your BBB cuteness with the world and those stoopid curtains are blocking the window. :giggles:


 
_*That must be it, Aunty Cats! Teh interwebs is no longer enough and teh Monster wants me to take over teh werld!*_
_*Luckily, I am a little too tired to do it today.....maybe I start tomorrow.....*_


----------



## poopsie

it must be exhausting being so cute


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> it must be exhausting being so cute


 
_*Very true, Aunty poopsie... some days I don't know how I get up in teh morning....*_

Meanwhile, we have taken some Halloween photos today. Maia-Annabel can't wait for 31st to show you the pictures!


----------



## Cindi

No need to wait! We love pics anytime!  Especially pics of such a cute little angel. 





clevercat said:


> _*Very true, Aunty poopsie... some days I don't know how I get up in teh morning....*_
> 
> Meanwhile, we have taken some Halloween photos today. Maia-Annabel can't wait for 31st to show you the pictures!


----------



## clevercat

Yes, it's early, but you know what kids are like.... they can't wait for anything! 


*Happy Halloween ladies of teh Purrs Forum! Bwahahahahahahah I bet I scared you with my laser eyes!


*




Five minutes later......





*Hay, how'd I get up here? Hmmm.... how am I going to get down? Mama, mama, mamaaaaaaaa! Look where teh stoopy Monster left me this time! Stop laffing and fetch teh ladder again.....*


----------



## poopsie

she is getting sooooooooo biiiiiggg isn't she? And cuter every day


----------



## poopsie

lmao at purrs forum :giggles:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've always wanted a Birman!! she's a beauty!


----------



## cats n bags

*Happy Halloween ladies of teh Purrs Forum! Bwahahahahahahah I bet I scared you with my laser eyes!*


I guess Vlad needs to make some changes now that the BBB has taken over his website. 

Can anybody photoshop the logo? I'm thinking some pointy little ears would look good on the U...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *Happy Halloween ladies of teh Purrs Forum! Bwahahahahahahah I bet I scared you with my laser eyes!*
> 
> 
> I guess Vlad needs to make some changes now that the BBB has taken over his website.
> 
> Can anybody photoshop the logo? I'm thinking some pointy little ears would look good on the U...



And a smudgy little chocolate brown nose somewhere in there, too!


----------



## Cindi

Wow, she is certainly getting big! Such a cutie pie. Thanks for sharing her pics early.


----------



## poopsie

whats up buttercup?  how is our bbb doing-----is she getting ready for the new addition?


----------



## clevercat

*Yes Aunty poopsie - mama keep telling me something called Clarins is coming to live with us.....I wonder if I need to be jealous?*

Which is something I am a little worried about - I have noticed lately that if the BBB finds one of the other cats snuggling with me, she inserts herself between us. I hope she loves Clarence....


----------



## clevercat

I came home from a business trip last night (the first time I have left the BBB - although the cat sitter was in three times) - and I am pretty sure the Butterbean was ignoring me as I came in.
What do you think?


----------



## poopsie

OMG I am literally lmao at that _face_ :lolots:


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> I came home from a business trip last night (the first time I have left the BBB - although the cat sitter was in three times) - and I am pretty sure the Butterbean was ignoring me as I came in.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1504442



So adorable!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I came home from a business trip last night (the first time I have left the BBB - although the cat sitter was in three times) - and I am pretty sure the Butterbean was ignoring me as I came in.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1504442


 
_Dear Miss BBB,_

_Don't be stoopid and shun your Mum. You live in a large family and if you want to be a little snot, there are plenty of brothers, sisters, aunties, and uncles that would be thrilled to snuggle with your mum while you sit alone and pout._

_Luv Stinky_

Years ago, I had a cat that tried that snubbing bit. It didn't take her long to see that all of the other cats were excited to have me back home, and getting tons of extra attention.

That was the first and only time Tilly pulled that stunt.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Dear Miss BBB,_
> 
> _Don't be stoopid and shun your Mum. You live in a large family and if you want to be a little snot, there are plenty of brothers, sisters, aunties, and uncles that would be thrilled to snuggle with your mum while you sit alone and pout._
> 
> _Luv Stinky_
> 
> 
> *Dear Miss Stinky*
> 
> *Sometimes sulking works! Mama was so worried my feelin's were hurt that I got an extra treat (a teaspoon of cheese spread) and an extra piece of cooked chicken.*
> *Heh,heh,heh.....learn from me, kittehs of teh Purrs Forum, learn from me....I am a very wise Butterbean......*
> 
> *Love*
> 
> *Maia-Annabel Butterbean (Miss)*


----------



## KittyLouise

She is gorgeous!  x


----------



## creditcardfire

Omg, that face with the smudge is both adorable AND hilarious. She is super cute. And I'm not even a cat person!


----------



## clevercat

Had to share this.....the BBB pulling out all the stops to out-cute her Uncle Clarence.....


----------



## clevercat

She's on a roll with the cuteness this morning....Uncle Norton the Wonder Cat and Daddy Gerbil on either side of her.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Had to share this.....the BBB pulling out all the stops to out-cute her Uncle Clarence.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506224


 
Chocolate Cheezecake!

Miss BBB can really turn it on for the camera when she wants to, can't she?


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl! She could be a show cat. It's amazing how quickly your other cats accepted her. No one can resist the cuteness! LOL


----------



## poopsie

well, missy---how do you like your new clarins?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> well, missy---how do you like your new clarins?


 
*Uncle Clarins is a very growly cat, Aunty poopsie - but he lets me play with his tail and he doesn't move much. Am just getting up the courage to use him as a pillow....at the moment he is still a bit scared.*

And wait for _those _photos! Laptops everywhere will be sploding with cuteness overload!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

So I have lost ALL the photos (and everything else) on both my laptop and iPhone. Really not happy. Still, as the Butterbean reminded me this morning, she is more than happy to take part in any future modelling sessions...providing she has time to fit them in with her two new hobbies, Making Friends with Uncle Clarins (he is proving quite a challenge and she is intrigued, as everyone else has fallen at her paws in  as soon as they've seen her). Her other hobby is Detective Work (*tell the ladies to call me Miss Mai-ple, mama!)*- yesterday evening, she made a dramatic entrance into the kitchen with a jewelled flip flop in her mouth. Now, I haven't seen that sandle since I moved in here, seven years ago.....but she searched it out from somewhere......


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So I have lost ALL the photos (and everything else) on both my laptop and iPhone. Really not happy. Still, as the Butterbean reminded me this morning, she is more than happy to take part in any future modelling sessions...providing she has time to fit them in with her two new hobbies, Making Friends with Uncle Clarins (he is proving quite a challenge and she is intrigued, as everyone else has fallen at her paws in  as soon as they've seen her). Her other hobby is Detective Work (*tell the ladies to call me Miss Mai-ple, mama!)*- yesterday evening, she made a dramatic entrance into the kitchen with a jewelled flip flop in her mouth. Now, I haven't seen that sandle since I moved in here, seven years ago.....but she searched it out from somewhere......


 
Oh No!  Are you sure the photos are gone, and can't be recovered?  I've had software fail on hard drives and been able to get the data recovered as long as the hardware isn't toast.  You need someone who knows how to read a hard drive and not someone at the local big box though.

On the funny side, it does seem appropriate the the BBB would go for the bling and not one of your more sensible shoes.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Oh No!  Are you sure the photos are gone, and can't be recovered?  I've had software fail on hard drives and been able to get the data recovered as long as the hardware isn't toast.  You need someone who knows how to read a hard drive and not someone at the local big box though.
> 
> On the funny side, it does seem appropriate the the BBB would go for the bling and not one of your more sensible shoes.


 Yep - am sure. This is my business laptop and I've been told unless it's something I need urgently for work,they won't access the hard drive of my old laptop... Rats.

You're right - Miss Mai-ple would never have anything to do with a sensible shoe....she is like a little magpie - anything shiny,and she is there, front and centre (heh- probably working out how to get a valuation should anything *unfortunate* happen to me.) She nearly killed me this evening, appearing under my feet as I tried to negotiate a step with my arms full of shopping.


----------



## poopsie

Mine do tht to me all the time when my arms are full of laundry


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Mine do tht to me all the time when my arms are full of laundry


 
*All part of our plan to TAKE OVER TEH WORLD bwahhahahahahahahah :devil::devil:*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *All part of our plan to TAKE OVER TEH WORLD bwahhahahahahahahah :devil::devil:*




Myself, I would prefer to live in a world run by kitties.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Myself, I would prefer to live in a world run by kitties.


 
Ha - me too! And if the BBB has her way, we soon will.


----------



## clevercat

*Noes to make meh bump mah own thread again, ladies of teh Purrs Forum.... only a matter of time before ah am rulin' teh world and you want to be on mah good side then.......:*pout:


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww    good morning sweet pea


----------



## clevercat

She woke up in such a foul mood, poopsie, that it was funny! Watching her elbow her way to the front of the queue for breakfast, yelling at me because I wasn't fast enough, smacking Murphy on the nose with that tiny little paw because he tried to eat from her bowl....then when I tried to talk to her, she turned around deliberately so I was addressing her bottom 
This must be the feline equivalent of toddler tantrums!


----------



## poopsie

the terrible  twos have struck ...oh noes!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

You gotta love it! Urm....talk to the behind.    She is just being her diva self. You can't expect a kitty that cute not to be a diva.    Don't worry BBB we all still love and worship your adorableness.


----------



## clevercat

And this evening, I've had the charm offensive.... galloping breathlessly up to meet me at the door when I arrived home from work, chattering about her day as I got the cats dinner....curling into my lap now. Like a little chocolate pointed angel. It won't last, will it?


----------



## poopsie

The purrrrrrfect end to the day...................we'll just let tomorrow be and savor the moment now..........


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And this evening, I've had the charm offensive.... galloping breathlessly up to meet me at the door when I arrived home from work, chattering about her day as I got the cats dinner....curling into my lap now. Like a little chocolate pointed angel. It won't last, will it?


 
Why do I have a feeling that the monsters have been busy today?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Why do I have a feeling that the monsters have been busy today?


 
Well, I can't find my pen, my hair clip or the TV remote for the bedroom, so you could be right..... (*it was Clarins, mama!)*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Well, I can't find my pen, my hair clip or the TV remote for the bedroom, so you could be right..... (*it was Clarins, mama!)*





I couldn't find the remote for the tv in my bedroom either the other day. Searched high and low.....tore the bed apart, looked under it ....all to no avail.
FF to later that day at work when I go to pull out my cell phone and lo and behold what comes out of my purse but the remote :shame:
I _never_ saw those little sneaks put it in there!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I couldn't find the remote for the tv in my bedroom either the other day. Searched high and low.....tore the bed apart, looked under it ....all to no avail.
> FF to later that day at work when I go to pull out my cell phone and lo and behold what comes out of my purse but the remote :shame:
> I _never_ saw those little sneaks put it in there!


 
*Oh Aunty poopsie, that was because it was teh MONSTERS, not your kittehs...*

I still haven't found my lost bits, but the BBB was a snuggle bug all night last night - kept waking me up with the purring and the *tryin' to get closer to mai mama *I am now v worried about what her monsters have planned next...


----------



## poopsie

I think we need a cuteness refill


Where has the little BBB been?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I think we need a cuteness refill
> 
> 
> Where has the little BBB been?


 

 :devil: *Ah have been plotting mah Halloween Special, Aunty poopsie..... just you wait til tomorrow to see what ah have planned for teh Purrs Forum....:devil:*

*Bwahahahahahahahaha (that is mah ebil laff.....)*


----------



## poopsie

O.M.G. 


I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!!!!


 

Here she is, preparing......


----------



## Cindi

Such an EVIL little.....aw who am I kidding??? She is just the MOST adorable little angel.   More BBB please???


----------



## poopsie

OOOHHHHhh  I wanna get a kitteh in my goody bag!!!!


----------



## clevercat

*Ah couldn'ts waits!

Here ah am, still as ebil as ever......




Some of my family.....

Mah boifrend (  'cept he doesn't know it yet) Colin, pretendin' to be Basement Cat - jus' lookit his laser eyes! 




And mah Uncle Norton teh Wonder Cat, really throwin' himself into teh role, as you can see......*




Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## oggers86

Shes so cute!! How old is she now? Just about 6 months? I hope my kitties will still have some kittenish left in them, I want to play!!!


----------



## Cindi

I love those pics! Everyone looks adorable! Clever you better watch your shoes, Norton looks like he has revenge on his mind.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I love those pics! Everyone looks adorable! Clever you better watch your shoes, Norton looks like he has revenge on his mind.


 
It's funny you should say that....got out of bed this morning, slipped into my FitFlops and.....wet feet. Pretty sure it was Norton, as it's not the first time he has expressed disapproval in this way.


----------



## poopsie

So how was baby's first Halloween?

Bet she got lots of treats!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> So how was baby's first Halloween?
> 
> Bet she got lots of treats!!!!!


 
*Too many, Aunty poopsie, too many. Ah feel a tiny bit  this mornin'. It's mah own stoopy fault for being' so darn adorable. Mama gave me some cheese, some chicken an' then ah helped mahself to some of Grandad's cream cake, while he was still eatin' it.*
*Uncle Clarins had some grated cheese too an' then mama cried because he played with a toy for the first time ever!!!! She says he must be happy. Ah could've told her that mahself..... silly mama.*[


----------



## poopsie

That was the bestest Halloween I ever heard! And what a good butterbean to eat grandda's cake instead of Clarin's toy! Was it a catnip fishie? Go find mama's camera...........the monsters must have misplaced it


----------



## TeachingTots

Beautiful!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That was the bestest Halloween I ever heard! And what a good butterbean to eat grandda's cake instead of Clarin's toy! Was it a catnip fishie? Go find mama's camera...........the monsters must have misplaced it


 
Catnip mousie, that I picked up in Greenwich over the weekend. I was sooooo happy - it's the first time Clarrie has shown any interest in anything other than food!


----------



## poopsie

mousie mousie mousie mousie!...



Mine won't have anything to do with toys. I have to put pinches of nip down in various piles and what the don't eat they roll in and track all through the house

A mousie sounds soooooo much simpler


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> mousie mousie mousie mousie!...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine won't have anything to do with toys. *I have to put pinches of nip down in various piles and what the don't eat they roll in and track all through the house*
> 
> A mousie sounds soooooo much simpler


 
Oh, now *that* sounds familiar! Norton in particular, drbbles heavily over it before rolling in it.... he's like a walking slimeball after...
I am going to go back over to Greenwich tomorrow to stock up on more of them as this one is already missing his ears and tail (*teh monsters, mama, teh monsters...*.)


----------



## Cindi

My guys loves the small furry mice. They chew the tails off first then eventually rip all the fur off. It not pretty. LOL  I used to get the regular colored mice, black,gray,white. But they look too much like the real thing. Now I get the bright colors. Pink, blue, green. I live in the country so we do get a field mouse or two in here every so often. You would think that with 13 cats the mice around here would pass along the message to keep out. Once I was eating breakfast and my black cat walked by with what I thought was a fake black mouse in his mouth...until I saw the feet hanging down.  I went running after him yelling drop it! No more normal colored mice after that. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My guys loves the small furry mice. They chew the tails off first then eventually rip all the fur off. It not pretty. LOL  I used to get the regular colored mice, black,gray,white. But they look too much like the real thing. Now I get the bright colors. Pink, blue, green. I live in the country so we do get a field mouse or two in here every so often. You would think that with 13 cats the mice around here would pass along the message to keep out. Once I was eating breakfast and my black cat walked by with what I thought was a fake black mouse in his mouth...until I saw the feet hanging down.  I went running after him yelling drop it! No more normal colored mice after that. LOL


 
Do you find that type of toy mousie always mysteriously disappears? I distributed 12 of them throughout the house and to various kittehs over the weekend - as of yesterday, all but one (missing tail, ears and eyes) had gone....
*teh monsters, mama, teh monsters.....*


----------



## Cindi

Definitely. Then when I have to move furniture for some reason I find a million of them in various states of destruction.   I cleaned under the couch in the spring and found 42 of them...yes I counted.





clevercat said:


> Do you find that type of toy mousie always mysteriously disappears? I distributed 12 of them throughout the house and to various kittehs over the weekend - as of yesterday, all but one (missing tail, ears and eyes) had gone....
> *teh monsters, mama, teh monsters.....*


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Definitely. Then when I have to move furniture for some reason I find a million of them in various states of destruction.   I cleaned under the couch in the spring and found 42 of them...yes I counted.




Dat's a lot of mousies!


----------



## Cindi

It's only 3.2 mice for each of my cats. 







poopsie2 said:


> Dat's a lot of mousies!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It's only 3.2 mice for each of my cats.


 
I thought of you this afternoon, as I was decorating and moved the sofa and chair..... found 18 furry mousies - all in a disgusting state, ears and tails missing, also two feather sticks, something that may once have been a cat treat (), some sparkly balls and Colin's first kitten toy - a fur cube with his initials on it......
Maia-Annabel now has a new perch - she has been desperate to get to the top of the door in the lounge - now I have moved the Cat Activity Centre, it's just a small jump for her and she is making all the usual noises about, *'Rulin' teh world very soon an' nobody can stop me.....bwahahahahaha....' *


----------



## clevercat

Also, the BBB is six months old on November 11th (and booked in for s.p.a.y.i.n.g. the week after). Six months, I can't believe it. She is still such a baby - last night I was woken by loud purring and a constant squeak squeak squeak SQUEAK....and there she was, trying her hardest to get a glass of milk from Daddy Gerbil. She still hasn't figured out why his taps don't work! He is so patient with her.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Also, the BBB is six months old on November 11th (and booked in for s.p.a.y.i.n.g. the week after). Six months, I can't believe it. She is still such a baby - last night I was woken by loud purring and a constant squeak squeak squeak SQUEAK....and there she was, trying her hardest to get a glass of milk from Daddy Gerbil. She still hasn't figured out why his taps don't work! He is so patient with her.....


 
Daddy Gerbil has a squeaker in his tummy???!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Daddy Gerbil has a squeaker in his tummy???!!!


 
Yup. Daddy Gerbil is one special boy.


----------



## clevercat

*That punkin guy and Uncle Clarins are gettin' way too much attention here. Who wants more photos of MEEEEEE!*


----------



## poopsie

MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


Let's see 'em


----------



## cats n bags

I could use a little dose of cuteness on a cold Tuesday morning!


----------



## Cindi

Me too!!! Bring on the super cuteness!


----------



## clevercat

The Butterbean is exhausted and I am making the most of the peace and quiet.... She'll be back a little later, but until then here is a picture of sleepy innocence.....


----------



## Cindi

She is getting big! More BBB please!


----------



## clevercat

Watching the world go by with Daddy Gerbil....


----------



## poopsie

ooohhhhhh lookit that fluffy tail.....sooooo precious






Do you think Aunty Poopsie could have a burfday kiss ? :kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl! She really has the other cats wrapped around her little paw, doesn't she? LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Such a gorgeous girl! She really has the other cats wrapped around her little paw, doesn't she? LOL


 
Oh yes! Just now, when I put Colin's cage up, Madam trotted inside, helped herself to a bit of his chicken and sauntered out of the cage with it in her mouth..... she and Murphy are often found draped over one another at the top of the Activity Centre, and she is currently besotted with Phillip who chases her around and play-fights with her (she always wins)....


----------



## cats n bags

She is so pretty!  I didn't know she was long haired.  We need more pictures showing the whole BBB.


----------



## clevercat

*Ah am six months old today, Purrs Forum ladies! What did teh werld do before ah was borned? An' lass night ah caused mah very first riot :devil::devil::devil:*

She did too - and once again, I am sitting here with scratched up hands and a  expression on my face....

I had just put my little invalid Colin back in his pen for the night and the BBB strolled by to say goodnight to him (and to hook out a bit of chicken Colin had left in there earlier). Somehow Maia-Annnabel got her paw stuck in the base of the pen and she started yelling. I went to help her, the yells became screams and she turned into a hissing, scratching, biting monster (monster....hmmmm). 
Obviously thinking she was being attacked and they'd better rescue her, Phillip and Murphy came charging into the room. At this point I think each of the cats (everyone but Colin, thank goodness - he was able to sit back and enjoy the show) thought one of the others was responsible for attacking Miss BBB (she, meanwhile, had freed herself, wasn't injured, and the next I saw of her was thirty minutes later, hiding behind the vacuum cleaner) and they launched into a pitched battle - even Clarence Purrbright waded in and gave Phil a much deserved slap or two....
Blood everywhere (Mine. Again.), I managed to separate everyone and nobody was hurt other than a few scratches.
I have never seen a cat fight like it.
This morning at breakfast, everyone is most subdued and polite.
Phil: 'After you, old chap'
Norton: 'No, after you....I insist'
The quietest meal time in ages.....
What a way to start her birthday...Happy Birthday, Butterbean! artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## poopsie

Hah! Never a dull moment (one of my fave albums) 
Mine always wait until I am going out the door in a rush, late for work, hands/arms full to start their shenanigans.

Happy B'day BBB! 


ahm still waitin fur mah burfday kiss 


But a new pic would do too


----------



## Cindi

I can well imagine the chaos. It is very apparent that miss BBB is the queen and the rest of them are just her loyal servants.   Happy Birthday (1/2 birthday?) Maia-Annabel! I know you will have a wonderful day and get lots of presents. Birthday pic required of course.


----------



## Denaroo

*Happy half birthday little cutie brown nose girl!!!  :buttercup:*

*She was trying to suckle Gerbil?     HAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## clevercat

*Ah am so cute ah can't stand it...*


----------



## Cindi

Look at that face...   Yes, I can see how she gets away with so much.


----------



## clevercat

Woke up this morning to find the monsters (wearing disguises that made them look very much like Maia-Annabel and Murphy) had disconnected my internet router....
Look at them now, a (slightly blurry) picture of innocence....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

No way! They are little angels.  I guess it's better than having a cat turn off the power strip to your computer...while you are working. I was NOT happy.







clevercat said:


> Woke up this morning to find the monsters (wearing disguises that made them look very much like Maia-Annabel and Murphy) had disconnected my internet router....
> Look at them now, a (slightly blurry) picture of innocence....
> 
> View attachment 1522321


----------



## clevercat

I have to say, despite all the monsters and all the naughtiness, the BBB has been an angel since I have been so upset about Colin. She has followed me everywhere, groomed me, slept next to me, and is currently draped over my lap fast asleep.....what a sweetie-pie.


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh.......


----------



## poopsie

:lolots: that face 


Welcome home Mom!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Le sigh.......
> 
> View attachment 1526560


 
The Stinker is going to have "nose envy" now!

Were you forgiven for abandoning her for a bazillion years?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The Stinker is going to have "nose envy" now!
> 
> Were you forgiven for abandoning her for a bazillion years?


 
*Nose Envy, Aunty Cats? What could you mean? Something like this?*




I still think Stinky has it... by a nose 
Maia-Annabel was funny last night - I came in, dropped the case and ran in to greet everyone. BBB was on her favourite tier of the Activity Centre and made such a big show of stretching, yawning and regarding me with icy blue eyes....*oh, hab you been away, mama? I neber noticed.....*
This time though, I have been forgiven much faster...she hasn't left me alone all day


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Nose Envy, Aunty Cats? What could you mean? Something like this?*
> 
> View attachment 1527093
> 
> 
> I still think Stinky has it... by a nose
> Maia-Annabel was funny last night - I came in, dropped the case and ran in to greet everyone. BBB was on her favourite tier of the Activity Centre and made such a big show of stretching, yawning and regarding me with icy blue eyes....*oh, hab you been away, mama? I neber noticed.....*
> This time though, I have been forgiven much faster...she hasn't left me alone all day


 
It must have been the lighting that made the BBB's nose more prominent...

Stinky is jealous of that poofy tail though.  I hope Maia-Annabel flies that fluff with pride.


----------



## clevercat

Soft kitteh....



Warm kitteh...



Little ball of fur...



Happy kitteh....



Sleepy kitteh....



Purr Purr Purr


----------



## inspiredgem

Cuteness overload!  I love her little face with those gorgeous blue eyes!


----------



## clevercat

So I think I have had the worst week ever. Crying every day, still can't eat, still can't sleep. Had to take the BBB over to the vet to be neutered today and I started crying the moment I walked into the surgery, thinking about Colin.....
I think I just felt beaten by everything - I was waiting for the call all  morning, to tell me they had found something wrong with her bloods, that something had gone wrong with her op..... When I finally got the call to say all was OK and she was the most outrageous flirt they had ever met, it felt like a weight had lifted.....
Maia-Annabel is home now and quite obviously high on the pain killers - so much for her being sleepy and quiet - she hasn't stopped racing around and jumping about since she raced out of the cat carrier......


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat - After all the heartache that you've had recently it is completely understandable that you had those fears.  I'm so happy to hear that the sweet little BBB is home and that everything went well with the surgery.


----------



## clevercat

Is it normal for a cat to be off her food after spaying? Only noticed it yesterday evening and this morning....otherwise she is her usual bossy self....


----------



## Cindi

It is normal after anesthesia. Sometimes lasts a day or 2 until they are feeling more like themselves. Just check her incision and make sure it looks ok. Not red or puffy. And give her a kiss for me. I'm sure that will make everything much better. 





clevercat said:


> Is it normal for a cat to be off her food after spaying? Only noticed it yesterday evening and this morning....otherwise she is her usual bossy self....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It is normal after anesthesia. Sometimes lasts a day or 2 until they are feeling more like themselves. Just check her incision and make sure it looks ok. Not red or puffy. *And give her a kiss for me.* I'm sure that will make everything much better.


 
Kiss given! Her incision is fine - have to say the vet did an amazing job, she even trimmed the BBBs fur in such a way that I have to look really closely for the stitches (*ah told her to do that, mama! Ah can't have mahself appearin' to the werld with a SCAR!)* . We go back for a check-up on Saturday morning. I am just over-cautious and worrying about every little thing at the moment.....


----------



## Cindi

Perfectly understandable. I always worry about any problem not matter how small. I have found that after a spay as long as the incision looks good everything else will go back to normal in a day or so. Obviously if not I would call the vet. Heck, I would call anyway if I was worried about it and just ask. Sounds like you have a great vet.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Perfectly understandable. I always worry about any problem not matter how small. I have found that after a spay as long as the incision looks good everything else will go back to normal in a day or so. Obviously if not I would call the vet. Heck, I would call anyway if I was worried about it and just ask. Sounds like you have a great vet.



Maia-Annabel just ate a bowl of biscuits - and this afternoon I walked into the bedroom to find her swinging off the curtains....think my girl is back to her normal self!


----------



## poopsie

We need pictures please


----------



## Cindi

Glad to hear she is feeling better. Tell her to save the swinging for a couple days. She is supposed to be RESTING!  





clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel just ate a bowl of biscuits - and this afternoon I walked into the bedroom to find her swinging off the curtains....think my girl is back to her normal self!


----------



## clevercat

Photos at the weekend - she did the cutest phot shoot last nigt with Gerbil and Phillip....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

*Ladies - guess what ah have asked Sandy Paws to bring me? Only 23 more sleeps...it's a good job ah have been so very good since mama adopted me....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ladies - guess what ah have asked Sandy Paws to bring me? Only 23 more sleeps...it's a good job ah have been so very good since mama adopted me....*


 
A Lotus Turbo Esprit, with a special blue paint to match your eyes, and leather seats in cocoa brown to match your ears?


----------



## Cindi

A 10 carat diamond pendant on a white gold chain necklace??


----------



## poopsie

tooooooooooonaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Photos at the weekend - she did the cutest phot shoot last nigt with Gerbil and Phillip....


 
Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## clevercat

*You were all correct guessing the things ah want for Christmas (imagine how cool ah will look in that car, with mah diamond necklace an' mah breff smellin' of tuny fish....). But those are only stocking stuffers. Now who can guess what ah want most in teh werld....*


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is it the weekend yet?


 
It's the weekend and here is a little snuggle party featuring the BBB together with Daddy Gerbil and brother Phillip....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *You were all correct guessing the things ah want for Christmas (imagine how cool ah will look in that car, with mah diamond necklace an' mah breff smellin' of tuny fish....). But those are only stocking stuffers. Now who can guess what ah want most in teh werld....*


 
Whirrled Peas....
...with cheeze and beagles?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Whirrled Peas....
> ...with cheeze and beagles?


 
Did somebody say 'cheese'? 




Clarence Purrbright's favourite word (_why_ are black cats so hard to photograph?)......


----------



## Cindi

Does mizzzz BBB need a brother or sister her age that can keep up with her antics?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Does mizzzz BBB need a brother or sister her age that can keep up with her antics?


 
*You guessed! Mama was on the phone to Sandy Paws yesterday evenin' and when she stopped talking she was not so sad.....ah believe mah very first Christmas wish for a baby brother to take care of (an' beat up on an' blame things on when it's clear Monsters weren't involved.....:devil may come true......*


----------



## oscarlilytc

clevercat said:


> Did somebody say 'cheese'?
> 
> View attachment 1534896
> 
> 
> Clarence Purrbright's favourite word (_why_ are black cats so hard to photograph?)......



Don't use the flash!  Open up your curtains and plonk him in front of the window, or put all your ceiling lights on - he will show up much better!


----------



## Cindi

Really!!!???? YAY!!!! Tell mom we need all the details. And try to be nice to your new baby brother, at least for a little while. 





clevercat said:


> *You guessed! Mama was on the phone to Sandy Paws yesterday evenin' and when she stopped talking she was not so sad.....ah believe mah very first Christmas wish for a baby brother to take care of (an' beat up on an' blame things on when it's clear Monsters weren't involved.....:devil may come true......*


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Really!!!???? YAY!!!! Tell mom we need all the details. And try to be nice to your new baby brother, at least for a little while.


 
Really!!! I am torn between heartbroken and excited - I just think giving this little guy a Forever Home is the best possible Christmas gift for all of us.... I like what Stinky's Mum said on another thread - that he might've been waiting for me to keep an appointment I didn't know I had..... I saw his photo online, switched the iPhone off, switched it back on, looked again, called his owner, hung up before the phone rang (how old am I???) - however, the phone obviously did connect because half an hour later kitteh's owner rang ME.....and now the wait. 
Until he chooses his own name the little one is KC (kitteh clevercat....).
I still can't quite believe there will be a tiny fuzzball here for Christmas morning......

*Oh, ummm, would anyone like to see what mah new baby brother looks like? Anyone interested at all?*


----------



## Cindi

Not really that interested. You know how we feel here about kitten pics. 




PLEASE!!!! Definitely need pics of the lucky little guy. And details too. How old? What's his story??





*Oh, ummm, would anyone like to see what mah new baby brother looks like? Anyone interested at all?*[/QUOTE]


----------



## cats n bags

Big Whoop.

Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Who wants to see another kitten picture when you've already seen about a bazillion other kitten pictures?

Kittens are a dime a dozen.
...
...
...

*Where's the stinkin' kitten pictures already!!!!!!!*

:useless:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Big Whoop.
> 
> Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Who wants to see another kitten picture when you've already seen about a bazillion other kitten pictures?
> 
> Kittens are a dime a dozen.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> *Where's the stinkin' kitten pictures already!!!!!!!*
> 
> :useless:


 
*Oh Aunty cats, Mama sai ah learn mah table manners from you *
* 'where's mah stinkin' dinner???' etc. etc.*

Just got to finish up some work, then a little one will be making his Purrs Forum debut.
Are we ready to *squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*?
Are we?????


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Oh Aunty cats, Mama sai ah learn mah table manners from you *
> *'where's mah stinkin' dinner???' etc. etc.*


 
Manners!!! 

MANNERS!!!!

We don't need no stinkin' manners!

:greengrin:


_btw: always happy to help corrupt a wee baby kitteh. _


----------



## oggers86

Omg I am sooo excited for these pics!!!

I just have to ask though, how on earth do you manage to afford to keep all these cats?? In fact that goes to anybody with an "average wage" These two already feel like they are costing us a fortune...


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Omg I am sooo excited for these pics!!!
> 
> *I just have to ask though, how on earth do you manage to afford to keep all these cats*?? In fact that goes to anybody with an "average wage" These two already feel like they are costing us a fortune...


 
I am lucky in that I have a well paid job - and I am a clever shopper when it comes to cat food - never buy anything (except vet prescribed food) at full price, there are always offers on and I am always amazed at how much money can be saved there.  
Most of my cats are, as you know, Special Needs, so any vet care is free from the centre where I adopted them - the others are insured.
I'm not rich - I don't know - I used to spend my money on bags and shoes and shiny things for me - I still like the occasional treat, but these days I prefer to spend my money on my cats.....


----------



## Cindi

Ready here!!!  Getting my squeeeer in position.  Bring on the kitteh pics!!!!





clevercat said:


> *Oh Aunty cats, Mama sai ah learn mah table manners from you *
> *'where's mah stinkin' dinner???' etc. etc.*
> 
> Just got to finish up some work, then a little one will be making his Purrs Forum debut.
> Are we ready to *squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*?
> Are we?????


----------



## clevercat

Ready for teh cyoot kitteh reveal?


----------



## clevercat

*siiiigggghhhhhh*


----------



## oggers86

Him and Miss BBB will be adorable together!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *siiiigggghhhhhh*
> 
> View attachment 1536401


 
Is KC wearing Mittens?

We need more pitchurs!


----------



## clevercat

I only have one more picture.....the total *splort* extreme cuteness shot..... and then we all have a very long wait for him to arrive at his Forever Home.
So - ready now or want to wait?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## inspiredgem

He is adorable!


----------



## Cindi

He is adorable!!! Is he a flame point something.....Ragdoll? Too cute!!!  How long do we have to wait???


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> He is adorable!!! Is he a flame point something.....Ragdoll? Too cute!!! How long do we have to wait???


 
Yes, a flame pointed Raggie....and we have a long wait - all the way until 23rd December.....


----------



## Cindi

I knew it! I had a seal point Ragdoll and he was just the sweetest little boy. He loved to flop over in whatever location would cause the most inconvenience to hubby and me. LOL   He is going to grow into a GORGEOUS boy. A proper playmate/brother for the gorgeous BBB. We have to wait more than 2 weeks??? Can't do it.   Hurry up BBBB. BBBB=Blond Butter Bean's Brother. 






clevercat said:


> Yes, a flame pointed Raggie....and we have a long wait - all the way until 23rd December.....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I knew it! I had a seal point Ragdoll and he was just the sweetest little boy. He loved to flop over in whatever location would cause the most inconvenience to hubby and me. LOL He is going to grow into a GORGEOUS boy. A proper playmate/brother for the gorgeous BBB. We have to wait more than 2 weeks??? Can't do it.  Hurry up BBBB. *BBBB=Blond Butter Bean's Brother.*


 
 LOL
Colin was half Raggie and I loved everything about his charcter - so floppy and gentle. I hope the BBBB will grow up just the same.
I know, it feels like _such_ a long wait - but I have so many business trips between now and Christmas and it felt unfair to bring the New Boy to his new home and then leave him right away. He will be a little over four months old when I finally adopt him - and I have nearly two weeks off over Christmas to help him settle in..... I hope Colin approves.....I still miss him dreadfully.


----------



## oggers86

Now you will have 2 of the breeds I was considering once upon a time. All you need now is a Bengal, Tonkinese, Russian Blue, Egyptian Mau...the list is endless!!!

If it were up to me (and I was a millionaire) I would own pretty much all cat breeds going and have a few ferals...Cant imagine how something like a Ragdoll, Birman and Russian Blue would mix with an Oriental or a Bengal though 

I cant wait for more pics and the girls also want pics of this new creature...they are feeling a bit put out by the nasty big cat that scared them earlier so they need something small to feel like they are big brave girlies


----------



## oggers86

Wow if Colin was half Raggie then this kittie is so meant for you!!!


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure Colin had his little paws all over this one. He will be very happy that you are happy. I know it is for the best as you will be away so I guess I will have to wait. I hate waiting!   Any more pics to hold us over until then? 




clevercat said:


> LOL
> Colin was half Raggie and I loved everything about his charcter - so floppy and gentle. I hope the BBBB will grow up just the same.
> I know, it feels like _such_ a long wait - but I have so many business trips between now and Christmas and it felt unfair to bring the New Boy to his new home and then leave him right away. He will be a little over four months old when I finally adopt him - and I have nearly two weeks off over Christmas to help him settle in..... I hope Colin approves.....I still miss him dreadfully.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm sure Colin had his little paws all over this one. He will be very happy that you are happy. I know it is for the best as you will be away so I guess I will have to wait. I hate waiting!  Any more pics to hold us over until then?


 
Oh I know - waiting. Yuck. I have one more photo to hold us over and *Mama! you have photos of meeeee! Ah am teh prittiest one! Me! Me!*
lots of BBB pictures......mustn't forget who this thread belongs to....


----------



## clevercat

Eighteen more sleeps. It's like *forever*....


----------



## Cindi

18!!! How will we manage it??? Still waiting on that second pic.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> 18!!! How will we manage it??? Still waiting on that second pic.


 
*Here ai am! Down here!*




Cute, or what?


----------



## poopsie

OMG!!!! soooooooo cute!!!!!! Such a widdle fluffernutter


----------



## Cindi

How. Cute. Is. He???? He is just adorable!!! He is going to be even more beautiful once his full coat comes in. I love flame point kitties. I love all the orange ones. Well...also the tabby ones and seal pointed...oh and the blue. 







clevercat said:


> *Here ai am! Down here!*
> 
> View attachment 1536969
> 
> 
> Cute, or what?


----------



## cats n bags

Hmmmmmmmmmm...

If Miss Maia-Anabel is the Blonde Butter Bean (BBB)

would KC be the

_wait for it..._

Peanut Butter Bean (PBB)?


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> *Here ai am! Down here!*
> 
> View attachment 1536969
> 
> 
> Cute, or what?



OMGGGG so cute!!! Look at those blue eyes!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> If Miss Maia-Anabel is the Blonde Butter Bean (BBB)
> 
> would KC be the
> 
> _wait for it..._
> 
> Peanut Butter Bean (PBB)?


 
Bwahahahahahah......
The. wait. is. killing. me......another seventeen sleeps with no photos as PBB is currently residing with friends of his current owner (long story....).


----------



## clevercat

*It's takin' ever such a long time for mah first Christmas to get here......*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *It's takin' ever such a long time for mah first Christmas to get here......*
> 
> View attachment 1540497





Now_ that_ is a Kodak moment.......she is calendar girl material fur shure.
Those eyes.....I knew a guy in high school with eyes like that........le sigh


----------



## Cindi

What a gorgeous girl! She just gets more and more beautiful. Did you tell Miss BBB that she does have to be GOOD for Sandy Paws to pay her a visit?? Maybe she did not understand the first time.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *It's takin' ever such a long time for mah first Christmas to get here......*
> 
> View attachment 1540497


 
Sandy Paws wants to make sure you are being a really good girl. Have you made him any cookies yet?

I hear he really like those little green Spritz trees with sprinkles. 

Stinky suggested Peanut Butter cookies, but I told her that would be naughty to turn your little brother into a cookie. 

_but Mum! that would mean more loot under my tree...:devil:_


----------



## boxermom

Cute kitteh!  You are the best furmommy to needy felines. Bless your heart and all your kitty family.


----------



## clevercat

*Hay!!! What's that up there at teh top of teh page? Is it...could it be....*





*Let me see if ah can reach in an'.....*





*Hah! Got it! Teh Sandy Paws hat from teh Christmas Purrs Forum logo. Is mine now. Blad and Megs noes can has it back. Bwahhahahaha :devil:*


----------



## poopsie

Atta girl!


----------



## cats n bags

How many more sleeps 'til Sandy Paws drops the PBB down your chimney?



I hope you are on your best behavior, Sandy Paws is watching closely now...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How many more sleeps 'til Sandy Paws drops the PBB down your chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are on your best behavior, Sandy Paws is watching closely now...


 
*Don' worry, Aunty Cats.... nobody has eber seen me bein' naughty. Ah am an* 

It's just eight (just. Who am I kidding. It's like_ forever_!) more sleeps until the PBB arrives......


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Don' worry, Aunty Cats.... nobody has eber seen me bein' naughty. Ah am an*
> 
> It's just eight (just. Who am I kidding. It's like_ forever_!) more sleeps until the PBB arrives......


 
BBB is an angel? 

Now I have to clean the pizza off the monitor.... + :lolots:
_(we need a spew smiley for the really funny jokes)_

Oh Yeah, it's the MONSTERS.... No pressies for Monsters from Sandy Paws.


----------



## Cindi

I think she forgot the word "looks". BBB "looks" like an angel.   





cats n bags said:


> BBB is an angel?
> 
> Now I have to clean the pizza off the monitor.... + :lolots:
> _(we need a spew smiley for the really funny jokes)_
> 
> Oh Yeah, it's the MONSTERS.... No pressies for Monsters from Sandy Paws.


----------



## clevercat

I left the bathroom door open last night - it's the one door that stays closed as blind Bear likes to climb into the sink and then, when he wants to get down, just screams his head off until I get out of bed to rescue him. Anyway, I was so tired I forgot to shut it and this morning, the toilet roll Monsters have been very busy.... the bathrom looks like a snow scene* (they were helpin' with teh decorations, mama...)*.


----------



## cats n bags

:lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Been there, done that.


----------



## poopsie

Even better is when you *do* remember to close said door and some furry little stealth ninja has managed to sneak in and is now trapped. Closets are a good one for this.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## clevercat

I think the BBB is guaranteed to get a shedload of loot in her stocking - even if it turns out she is to blame for all the mischief in my home* (ah KEEP tellin' you, mama - M.O.N.S.T.E.R.S.)* - since the shock of finding Clarins dead, Maia-Annabel has been so sweet - Friday evening, curled up in my lap and gazing up at me with those big blue eyes - Friday night, creeping under the duvet and nestling into me* (ah know you are sad, mama, so ah will cut you some slack - but if you wakes me up, ah am still likely to bite....)* - yesterday, she never strayed more than a couple of feet from me.....I am so lucky to have her *(how very true...).*
This morning, it's four weeks since Colin passed and I woke up to find a short video on my phone - from the PBB's current Dad. PBB was playing with his sister and my goodness, he is already a heartbreaker. I don't know what chance we have once he and BBB team up.....


----------



## Cindi

That video must have made your whole morning. Is it only 7 more sleeps?? I can't wait for team BBB + PBB to take over. Whoooo hooooo, cute overload.


----------



## Querencia

i'm glad you have your many menagerie family to keep you busy, distracted, and the feel good heart break  feel for you on the toilet paper. i neglected to put a 6 pack of paper towels away... my home is very, very festive this morning...  Bill looked like he'd passed out after a Lost Weekend.. his head was on the empty tube. i had to take pics before clean up. just couldn't miss the chance.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> That video must have made your whole morning. Is it only 7 more sleeps?? I can't wait for team BBB + PBB to take over. Whoooo hooooo, cute overload.


 
Oh,it did - I dreamed about Colly last nght - one of those really surreal dreams, but there were fields and sunshine and Colin looked so _well....._ And then to have that little video, waiting for me when I woke up, it just felt *right*. I don't know if it's because I am looking for the similarities, but I could so see Colin in that video.... 
It's only five more sleeps! I collect the PBB sometime Friday (his current Dad has booked the day off just so I can collect my boy) and after all that's happened in the last four weeks, I am so happy to have this to look forward to....


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> i'm glad you have your many menagerie family to keep you busy, distracted, and the feel good heart break  feel for you on the toilet paper. i neglected to put a 6 pack of paper towels away... my home is very, very festive this morning... Bill looked like he'd passed out after a Lost Weekend.. his head was on the empty tube. i had to take pics before clean up. just couldn't miss the chance.


 
I hope you are going to post them here! I didn't learn my lesson - left the door open again last night (I am coming down with a really bad cold, so am going to blame it on the medication...) This morning, I caught Murphy chewing his way through an unopened 9-pack. Never seen a cat jump guiltily before... most amusing.


----------



## Querencia

This was Bill's handy work. I found him lounging and idly napping there. There's another, and completely empty, roll out of the frame. If you look closely you can see the dirt on the floor. I guess they decided in for a penny in for a pound because they walked through my plants a few times for good measure it seems. Thanks.

She wasn't as advanced in her destruction but extra points for getting it onto the bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are cat treat crumbles scattered around since I wanted to get a pic with a cat in the frame and they're quite aware that they aren't suppose to shred my paper products so she'd started to slowwwwly back away. Instead she was given treats. Worth it for the photo. If they're going to do this stuff I at least want photos for afterwards when it's funnier. Snow drifts of paper towels are too much before 8am on a Sunday morning. I'll clean it up after I have a bit more coffee  hope it can give someone else a laugh too


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> This was Bill's handy work. I found him lounging and idly napping there. There's another, and completely empty, roll out of the frame. If you look closely you can see the dirt on the floor. I guess they decided in for a penny in for a pound because they walked through my plants a few times for good measure it seems. Thanks.
> 
> She wasn't as advanced in her destruction but extra points for getting it onto the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are cat treat crumbles scattered around since I wanted to get a pic with a cat in the frame and they're quite aware that they aren't suppose to shred my paper products so she'd started to slowwwwly back away. Instead she was given treats. Worth it for the photo. If they're going to do this stuff I at least want photos for afterwards when it's funnier. Snow drifts of paper towels are too much before 8am on a Sunday morning. I'll clean it up after I have a bit more coffee  hope it can give someone else a laugh too


 
Brilliant - and they look so innocent!


----------



## Ratnapur

Absolutely ADORABLE-LICIOUS!  Nothing like a kitten for cuteness AND entertainment!


----------



## Querencia

They excel at looking innocent and sweet while doing horrible things. I love them to pieces even though our place is Bedlam  I hadn't realised Tony was in the background of the pic with Sundae though til I looked again now and can see his ratty fur. He's my official pigpen cat. Him and Bill are nearly identical except Tony looks like he's been through a wind tunnel and needs a nap and Bill always looks dapper.


----------



## poopsie

LOL! The paper shredder at work was on the fritz the other day. I told the boss I had some cats that would do a much better job than some old machine


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> They excel at looking innocent and sweet while doing horrible things. I love them to pieces even though our place is Bedlam  I hadn't realised Tony was in the background of the pic with Sundae though til I looked again now and can see his ratty fur. He's my official pigpen cat. Him and Bill are nearly identical except Tony looks like he's been through a wind tunnel and needs a nap and Bill always looks dapper.


 
I love their names, too.....


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL! The paper shredder at work was on the fritz the other day. I told the boss I had some cats that would do a much better job than some old machine


 

This is very true....my Clyde was the best shredder in the world. Mail, newspapers, you name it and if it was paper-based he could destroy it in minutes. I still remember having to tell somebody at work that my cat had eaten their appraisal paperwork and would they mind completing it again.....


----------



## cats n bags

How many more  until we meet the PBB?

I've been trying to think of names for him, we know he will be "chunky" at least until his big-boy surgery.

Peter Pan (my fav)
Skippy
Jif (or would that be Geoff in the UK?)
Mr. Peanut

or will he surprise us all and be Bob?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How many more  until we meet the PBB?
> 
> I've been trying to think of names for him, we know he will be "chunky" at least until his big-boy surgery.
> 
> Peter Pan (my fav)
> Skippy
> Jif (or would that be Geoff in the UK?)
> Mr. Peanut
> 
> or will he surprise us all and be Bob?


 
Until he tells me his name (and I've had a few whispers I believe he may have sent me...), the little chunkster will be Peanut to family and friends - Mr.Peanut to strangers LOL
It's only four more sleeps! On Wednesday evening, I am stocking up with new-boy goodies and a bed and a blankie and more toys and catnip treats and little snacks at Pets at Home. On Thursday evening, the cat pen comes out again (I am not looking forward to that, as it will be the first time I have taken it out since Colly passed over. I am expecting more tears) - and on Friday, I go pick up my Peanut!
Meanwhile, been trying to get Miss BBB to pose for her first Christmas portrait.....


----------



## Querencia

Thanks for letting me temporarily thread jack  I think eating appraisal paperwork tops inexpensive paper products. I hope Bill doesn't get any aspirations or ideas for New Year's resolutions.


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> Thanks for letting me temporarily thread jack  I think eating appraisal paperwork tops inexpensive paper products. I hope Bill doesn't get any aspirations or ideas for New Year's resolutions.


 
Not to mention the time I had left out some application forms for people I was due to interview....came home to find them in teeny-tiny soggy pieces.....tell Bill he's got some work to do if he wants to out-shred Clyde.....


----------



## clevercat

*Ah. Am not. Wearin'. A stinkin'. HAT!*


----------



## poopsie

Sighhhhhhhhh......she is such a little diva


----------



## oggers86

Lol she is still so so cute. I cant wait to see Mr PBB!!

I have seen the most adorable ginger kitten looking for a home and has been with her brothers and sisters for ages. I so want to go get her but the bf will never agree!!!


----------



## Querencia

that is some cutetacularness

i'm just going to pat Bill on the head and tell him he's MY reigning champion. I don't think me or our household could survive his training for world wide contender. 

Hope you can get brief compliance for Christmas photo


----------



## poopsie

oggers86 said:


> Lol she is still so so cute. I cant wait to see Mr PBB!!
> 
> I have seen the most adorable ginger kitten looking for a home and has been with her brothers and sisters for ages. I so want to go get her but the bf will never agree!!!





Kittehs are like Jell-O...........there is always room for more! :devil:


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> Kittehs are like Jell-O...........there is always room for more! :devil:



Lol I kind of agree with you but our finances and house space dont


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Brilliant - and they look so innocent!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
I LOL'd! That's soooo funny- Murphy wears that expression when I catch him beating up on one of the others....


----------



## poopsie

I know that this looks familiar


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I know that this looks familiar


 
Oh yes - last night, for the first time in ages all seven cats decided I needed their company at the same time.
Maia-Annabel, under the duvet, tucked around the back of my legs and uttering an occasional warning about what would happen to me if I moved.
Bear, usual positon, tucked around my neck and shoulders, resting his chin on my head. This is a cat who purrs in his sleep. And dribbles happily throughout the night.
Gerbil, Phillip and Poppy occupying three corners of the bed.
Murphy, stretched across my legs.
Norton the Wonder Cat, laying across my shoulders and shooting evil looks at Murphy.
Me, a small uncomfortable pretzel in the remaining corner of the bed.
Wouldn't have it any other way though!


----------



## clevercat

I have 'new mum' nerves this morning. What if he doesn't like me? What if the other cats don't like him? What if he doesn't like the other cats? What if this is a huge mistake? Auuuughhhhhh! Somebody please jump in and slap me....


----------



## poopsie

slapslapslapslapslapslapslap

You and teh kittehs will be fine! There is as much hissing and growling as purring in my house. They get over it............. Or not


----------



## Cindi

You will be fine. Everyone will be fine. You have done this how many times??? It always works out. How could he not love you?? Not possible. Just breathe and don't worry until there is something to worry about. Which there won't be. There. Did that help?


----------



## cats n bags

Peanut Butter sticks like glue...

How could the PBB not love everyone and they love him?

Don't make me come over there and slap you!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> slapslapslapslapslapslapslap
> 
> You and teh kittehs will be fine! There is as much hissing and growling as purring in my house. They get over it............. Or not


 


Cindi said:


> You will be fine. Everyone will be fine. You have done this how many times??? It always works out. How could he not love you?? Not possible. Just breathe and don't worry until there is something to worry about. Which there won't be. There. Did that help?


 


cats n bags said:


> Peanut Butter sticks like glue...
> 
> How could the PBB not love everyone and they love him?
> 
> Don't make me come over there and slap you!


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you! I needed that! Don't know what was _wrong_ with me this morning. I have watched his little video again today (OK - several times ) and he is so,so sweet - how could he not fit right in? And he's a Ragdoll, which means Colly had a paw or two in it..... Deep breath. OK. Am better. 
I went to Pets at Home today (ugh. Christmas crowds and carollers when you have a broken heart. Yuck.) and spent a fortune on loot for teh kittehs and of course, kitting PBB out - their stocking has overflowed and their loot is now in additional gift bags under the tree.
Two more sleeps!



*Hay!!!!!  You up there, readin' this!*




*Remember who this thread belongs to! Most of that loot better be mine! An' if it's under teh tree already, does that mean Sandy Paws has gone an' ah can go back to bein' a right little :devil:?*


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> *Hay!!!!!  You up there, readin' this!*
> 
> View attachment 1546872
> 
> 
> *Remember who this thread belongs to! Most of that loot better be mine! An' if it's under teh tree already, does that mean Sandy Paws has gone an' ah can go back to bein' a right little :devil:?*



Look at that little face, as if she could be a devil


----------



## Cindi

Now Miss BBB those packages under the tree are actually empty until Sandy Paws comes on Christmas and fills them with gifts. I'm afraid you are going to have to be good at least another 4 days. Sorry little one.


----------



## cats n bags

^^^^

What she said.

If you are naughty, Sandy Paws is going to put a Stinker in your goodie bags!


----------



## Querencia

You already have the wild kingdom going on over there and everyone's coexisting peacefully. They have to have a sense of safety, and comfort and security or you'd have wwIII happening  kittens are squishy and flexible (and cute) and you'll pay attention to everyone's needs.. a huge part of intros going well. 
Besides, it sounds like everyone else will probably be spoiled with so many Christmas presents that they won't have too much time to be irritated by the newbie


----------



## clevercat

*Oh noes.... Ah was just in teh bathroom, mindin' mah own business, when some Monsters came in. They swung off teh shower curtain and it fell down, shower rail an' all. Hmmmm....will ah get loot or will ah get a Stinker?*


----------



## Cindi

Please tell me you got a pic of this! 

I think you might be getting coal in your stocking this year. Those monsters....always getting everyone in trouble. 










clevercat said:


> *Oh noes.... Ah was just in teh bathroom, mindin' mah own business, when some Monsters came in. They swung off teh shower curtain and it fell down, shower rail an' all. Hmmmm....will ah get loot or will ah get a Stinker?*


----------



## poopsie

Oh BBB....*you* are the  stinker!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Please tell me you got a pic of this!
> 
> I think you might be getting coal in your stocking this year. Those monsters....always getting everyone in trouble.


 
Well, I am going to have to call somebody to come and put it back up, so there'll be plenty of time for a photo  - but last night, the first I knew of it was a crash, a squeal of horror and Miss BBB racing like a small blonde blur into the kitchen to tell me all about *teh Monsters invadin' our baffroom, mama, an' you'll never guess what they just did!!!!*
I still think her loot is safe (for now. Who knows what she might get up to before 25th?) - I love the way that, every night now,  she finds her way under the duvet and snuggles into me.....so, so cute. 



poopsie2 said:


> Oh BBB....*you* are the stinker!


 
*Oh Aunty poopsie - ah am shocked you could think ah would ever be naughty. Anyways - we already have a Stinker on teh Purrs Forum an' - as eberybody knows - ah am an*


----------



## cats n bags

I don't know about that  story Miss BBB, but under-cover-snuggles do help Sandy Paws assess the naughty score.  :santawave:

It's almost time for the little PBB  


    :xtree:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't know about that  story Miss BBB, but under-cover-snuggles do help Sandy Paws assess the naughty score.  :santawave:
> 
> It's almost time for the little PBB
> 
> 
> :xtree:



Yaaayyyy! And the PBB's Dad has said he will bring teh itteh bitteh kitteh to me tomorrow, rather than me trekking across London, cat carrier in hand. One more sleep!


----------



## Querencia

I think crawling under the blanket is how cats cleanse themselves of the sins of the day. they emerge all purry and blinkie eyed and innocent after brain scrubbing us of everything they've done bad during the day.

my cats are not allowed to be near the computer when I read this subforum anymore lest they get any brilliant ideas


----------



## Cindi

I just realized...TOMORROW IS THE DAY!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Welcome to the TPF family little Peanut. We can't wait to watch you grow up and have many adventures.  How many more hours???


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I just realized...TOMORROW IS THE DAY!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Welcome to the TPF family little Peanut. We can't wait to watch you grow up and have many adventures. How many more hours???


 
It's today! Three loooooonnnnnggggg weeks after I first saw his picture and it's today! It's a little after 6am here and it's* five.more.hours!!!!*
I am up (because am so excited I couldn't sleep ) and getting ready to get the last few treats and toys.....Peanut should get here around 11am


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> ]I think crawling under the blanket is how cats cleanse themselves of the sins of the day. they emerge all purry and blinkie eyed and innocent after brain scrubbing us of everything they've done bad during the day.[/B]
> 
> my cats are not allowed to be near the computer when I read this subforum anymore lest they get any brilliant ideas


 
I think you are absolutely right! All those naughty things are forgotten, the minute I feel that little blonde fluffbutt burrowing her way under the duvet......*sigh*


----------



## poopsie

Good Lord woman-------is it even light there yet?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Good Lord woman-------is it even light there yet?


 
No! It's deepest darkest nighttime - and I am still sitting here in front of the laptop, drinking coffee when I should be getting ready for the new arrival.....


----------



## poopsie

This is so exciting!!!!!  I can't wait for the little mans arrival.


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> This is so exciting!!!!!  I can't wait for the little mans arrival.



Me neither!!! It makes me want another arrival as well!! 

20 more minutes till he should be arriving...can I babysit???


----------



## clevercat

I'm all ready....the kitten pen is up, the new bed, toys, blankie and litter tray are inside it.......just waiting for the main event to arrive.......


----------



## cats n bags

We are here waiting on the little PBB too!

It must be about lunch time where you are.


----------



## Cindi

So, You are about 5 hours ahead of me. I just woke up and the little guy should already be there. It's like Christmas a couple of days early!!! How much fun is this??


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Hmm...I was wondering why I woke up so early on a day off from work...now I know!!  

Anxiously awaits arrival of PBB......


----------



## clevercat

*Here I am everyone! 

Lookit me, I am such a cutie-patootie. I have been here in mai new home for just fifteen minutes and Mum already loves me sooooo much. I am not scared of anyone or anything. That Big Cat, Murphy, he came up to me and I bopped him on the nose. I think I'm going to like it here, they clearly need someone to step in and take charge...... Someone tell Mum to put that stoopid kitten pen away. I won't be needing it -  I'm a Big Boy, not a baby!  *


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> *Here I am everyone! *
> 
> *Lookit me, I am such a cutie-patootie. I have been here in mai new home for just fifteen minutes and Mum already loves me sooooo much. I am not scared of anyone or anything. That Big Cat, Murphy, he came up to me and I bopped him on the nose. I think I'm going to like it here, they clearly need someone to step in and take charge...... Someone tell Mum to put that stoopid kitten pen away. I won't be needing it - I'm a Big Boy, not a baby! *
> 
> View attachment 1548120


 
OMG clever....he's such a little doll (ahem...I mean such a big, strapping young man - sorry PBB).  

Seriously, he's too freaking adorable.  How old is he again?  Has an official name been chosen yet?

Has the BBB met him yet?   How is that going?  I can't wait to see some pics of those two together (unless of course the monsters don't allow it quite yet!)


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> OMG clever....he's such a little doll (ahem...I mean such a big, strapping young man - sorry PBB).
> 
> Seriously, he's too freaking adorable. How old is he again? Has an official name been chosen yet?
> 
> Has the BBB met him yet? How is that going? I can't wait to see some pics of those two together (unless of course the monsters don't allow it quite yet!)


 

Thank you - I can't take my eyes off him, he is such a cutie! So far, he has met Murphy, Phillip and the BBB. BBB is curious, but trying not to show it, Phillip is dying to get closer but the PBB has quite a deep and scary growl for one so small and cute 
I know Colin sent him to me - he has already done two things only Colin used to do.
Oh - he is 19 weeks old. No official name yet - he'll tell me when he's ready. *Darn right, Mum!*


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!!!!  

That little guy looks like he is ready to kick some monster butt.

I can't wait to see more pics, especially ones with his first visit from Sandy Paws.

Welcome to Purrs Forum Peanut.


----------



## clevercat

I believe the new boy's hero is Jack Bauer - how long has he been here? Less than an hour? And he has already been up at to the top of the curtains, nearly up at the top of my tiny Christmas tree, he's marched along the back of the TV stand, shimmied in behind the cabinet *(just checking for unexploded materials back here, Mum. Nothing to worry about!)* I've had to pop him in the pen for a moment so I can finish up some work without having to keep one eye on him.....
So funny, watching Maia-Annabel watching him....once the initial hissies are over those two are going to be quite the team......


----------



## oggers86

I cant wait for the adventures of miss bbb and mr pbb!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> I believe the new boy's hero is Jack Bauer - how long has he been here? Less than an hour? And he has already been up at to the top of the curtains, nearly up at the top of my tiny Christmas tree, he's marched along the back of the TV stand, shimmied in behind the cabinet *(just checking for unexploded materials back here, Mum. Nothing to worry about!)* I've had to pop him in the pen for a moment so I can finish up some work without having to keep one eye on him.....
> So funny, watching Maia-Annabel watching him....once the initial hissies are over those two are going to be quite the team......


 
Well then...I think you should call him Jack!!  Then you could nickname him J.B. in honor of his alter ego!!! 

More pictures, please!!  And Happy Holidays to you - you totally deserve this happiness after all the sadness of the past month or so.  Good job, Colin, sending the PBB to your mama! I know he and Clarins are smiling at you and all the craziness going on today.


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> Well then...I think you should call him Jack!! Then you could nickname him J.B. in honor of his alter ego!!!
> 
> More pictures, please!! And Happy Holidays to you - you totally deserve this happiness after all the sadness of the past month or so. Good job, Colin, sending the PBB to your mama! I know he and Clarins are smiling at you and all the craziness going on today.


 
Thank you, *Denim*....

A litle more Peanut Butter, anyone?


----------



## Cindi

You DO realize the amount of trouble they get into is in direct correlation to how cute they are, right? 
He is just gorgeous.  I know your Bridge Angels planned all this out. It is nice to see you so happy after all the sadness of the past few months. Good job kids taking care of you mom. More pics please!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I believe the new boy's hero is Jack Bauer - how long has he been here? Less than an hour? And he has already been up at to the top of the curtains, nearly up at the top of my tiny Christmas tree, he's marched along the back of the TV stand, shimmied in behind the cabinet *(just checking for unexploded materials back here, Mum. Nothing to worry about!)* I've had to pop him in the pen for a moment so I can finish up some work without having to keep one eye on him.....
> So funny, watching Maia-Annabel watching him....once the initial hissies are over those two are going to be quite the team......


 
Now it sound like you got a Stinker of your very own.  Stinky did a lot of those same things (and still does).  He does have some orangish parts too.


----------



## clevercat

*Lookit how tall I am!*


----------



## Cindi

I'm in love...





clevercat said:


> *Lookit how tall I am!*
> 
> View attachment 1548163


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm in love...


 
  This one is just for you then! The classic, *'I'm not tired' *shot....


----------



## Cindi

Too cute. Just make sure he doesn't fall off the couch. My Ragdoll was not the most graceful cat ever created. LOL






clevercat said:


> This one is just for you then! The classic, *'I'm not tired' *shot....
> 
> View attachment 1548192


----------



## poopsie

OMG ...........I staggered out of bed all sleepy eyed, turned on the computer all anxious to see the new arrival and the first thing that pops into my head "What happened to the BBB's NOSE?!?!?"

Then it finally sinks in: it is the new kid on the block! And he is a huero. 

What an adorable little fluff


----------



## cats n bags

OK...

It's been a few hours since the last photo update...

Did you luv all the fuzzy off the PBB, or are you all sleeping in a cat pile after a night of anxious excitement?


----------



## clevercat

Me, BBB and Bear  are all squishied up on the sofa, PBB is purring away on the arm of the sofa - I've had to switch from the laptop to the iPhone, because he was climbing all over me as I was trying to post ... Having to make sure I spend a lot of time with BBB - don't want that little chocolate nose put  out of joint!
Lots more photos tomorrow - so happy at how well the new boy is settling in!


----------



## vanilje




----------



## Querencia

omg he is incredibly cute. I don't know what else I can say other than holy cute-tacular


----------



## Querencia

clevercat said:


> I believe the new boy's hero is Jack Bauer ..



 came back to the thread to look at the pics of your peanut again. had to laugh when I actually read this, my cat Jack is named after Jack Bauer... Jack, Nina, Chloe, Tony, Bill.... I guess we tend to theme. A warm welcome to CTU. Curtain/carpet/cloth Terrorist Organisation :/


----------



## clevercat

Querencia said:


> came back to the thread to look at the pics of your peanut again. had to laugh when I actually read this, my cat Jack is named after Jack Bauer... Jack, Nina, Chloe, Tony, Bill.... I guess we tend to theme. A warm welcome to *CTU. Curtain/carpet/cloth Terrorist Organisation* :/


 
In our family, its Carpet Tearing Organisation....LOL

I wondered where Bill and Tony came from! The little one has yet to make up his mind about the name Jack.... I am thinking he may actually take the full name of his hero. Jack Bauer Clevercat has a certain ring to it..... But he's going to take a while to think aboutthis and he'll get back to me.
Meanwhile a small BBB has a post and a brand new photo of her own, if anyone is interested.....* Well, they better be, Mama!! Ah haven't had a mention in mah very own thread for months an' months an' months now an' the ladies will all be forgettin' jus' how cute ah am.*


----------



## Cindi

BBB pics! YAY! No one could ever forget about you little girl. No need to worry. How is everyone getting along this morning?


----------



## clevercat

*T'was teh night before Kiss-miss an' all through mah house, not a creature was stirrin' etc. etc...... see mah innocent smilin', sleepin' face......ah bet ah get loads of loot tomorrow!*




*an' here is one of mah baby brother.....*




*Happy Christmas Purrs Forum ladies!*


----------



## cats n bags

Smart Kitty...

Sleep a whole bunch today just in case Sandy Paws is watchin'

Tomorrow morning...

Well, with all that loot, party hard!  :devil:


----------



## poopsie

Half the day is gone there--------where are teh kitteh pictures wit dere loooooot????? 


Merry Christmas little angels


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Half the day is gone there--------where are teh kitteh pictures wit dere loooooot?????
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas little angels



Photos comng up! It's a little after 9,30am here and everyone is tucking into a very special 
Christmas breakfast.....a little something Sandy Paws dropped off. As I write this I can hear PBB growling protectively over his bowl....


----------



## clevercat

Let's take a quick look at Christmas Eve in the Butterbean household.....

*Are you sure there's enough room for all mah loot in here, Mama? You know what a good girl ah have been all year.....*





And a picture of sleepy Peanutty innocence, waiting for Sandy Paws to deliver his goodies.....


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Let's take a quick look at Christmas Eve in the Butterbean household.....
> 
> *Are you sure there's enough room for all mah loot in here, Mama? You know what a good girl ah have been all year.....*
> 
> View attachment 1548906
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of sleepy Peanutty innocence, waiting for Sandy Paws to deliver his goodies.....
> 
> View attachment 1548907



soooo cute! Need more pictures!!!!


----------



## Cindi

So????? Did she gets  lots of loot or did Santa bring her coal??  We definitely need pics of adorable fur kids opening loot.


----------



## cats n bags

What did Sandy Paws bring? 

We do need more pictures of the BBB and her buddies.


----------



## clevercat

Having a bit of a problem uploading and saving photos this morning....* (you better fix it, Mama! There's a photo of me that is so cute teh ladies computers will all 'splode...)*
Meanwhile, a couple of Peanut, waking up on his very first Christmas.....


*Has he been yet,Mum?*





*Can I open my eyes?*




Oh, this is taking ages.....but, here, just so she'll stop complaining, is the photo of Maia-Annabel, looking angelic on Christmas morning. I'll be back later with loot-opening photos.....


----------



## Cindi

They are both gorgeous! I hope you all had a nice Christmas.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> They are both gorgeous! I hope you all had a nice Christmas.


 
Thank you - we had a much better day than I thought we would - PBB and BBB are already shaping up to be a great double act - they remind me of Scrat and Scratte  from Ice Age - most of the time, all I see of them is a blonde blur as they race around at top speed, chasing each other. 
Little PBB was so cute yesterday evening, climbed up onto my lap -* this looks comfy Mum, mind if I join you?* - and fell asleep on his back..... so sweet.

A few pictures of BBB with her loot 

Opening time.....





*Ah knew ah could fool silly ol' Sandy Paws..... look at this lot!*





Murphy joining in.....





And, after spending a fortune on their presents, this is all that remains of the 'toy' they had most fun with.... *sigh*


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like little PBB is trying to win some brownie points to make up for the mischief you know is soon to come. LOL  I am glad he is fitting in do well. And you were worried.  I hate to say we told you so but...well, we told you so.


----------



## cats n bags

It does look like Sandy Paws was good to you all. I couldn't help but notice that your mice match the BBB. 

_Next time there are troubles, just put one of them in the area and you can tell your mum that the mice did it! Toys are always good, but nothing is better than a brand new bag. _

_Luv, Stinky_


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sounds like little PBB is trying to win some brownie points to make up for the mischief you know is soon to come. LOL I am glad he is fitting in do well. And you were worried.  I hate to say we told you so but...well, we told you so.


 
You were right!  I was thinking this morning - little PBB has settled in even faster than Maia-Annabel did when she joined the family...... Yesterday afternoon, I looked over to where he was bird-watching by the window - and Murphy had joined him and was giving him a good clean-up. I mean -_ Murphy_! Officially the most difficult cat in the world, and the PBB has him firmly under his paw.
Also - yesterday morning, he told me his name. It wasn't on 'the list', but the moment I said it to him, he came running up to me. The PBB has chosen the name Tommy. And it fits him perfectly.



cats n bags said:


> It does look like Sandy Paws was good to you all. I couldn't help but notice that your mice match the BBB.
> 
> _Next time there are troubles, just put one of them in the area and you can tell your mum that the mice did it! Toys are always good, but nothing is better than a brand new bag. _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky_


 
*Thank you Miss Stinky, but ah would've had a hard job blamin' teh unfortunate shower curtain incident on teh toy mice..... You are right about bags though.....much better than toys (an' ah hope Sandy Paws remembers this for next year's Christmas presents.....). Hay!!! Who wants to see a photo of me an' mah baby brother?*


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. Tommy! I love it. It is perfect for him. I think Mis BBB has met her match. More pics please!


----------



## cats n bags

Welcome to the Purrs Forum Tommy, PBB.  

Please hurry up and send the pics of the Butterbean Team.  We can always use more pictures of little furry troublemakers...I mean kittens.


----------



## Querencia

Love, love, love the pics  

I gave up this year on presents for the pets. Yeah, they got some catnip and catnip toys and the ferrets got hammocks and stuff. But Instead of trying to find something at the pet store I went to Costco and came back with a trunk full of empty boxes and wrapped the SIDES of the empty boxes so they could jump in and out and skip the part where their presents get opened and then they play in the bags and boxes.. They just got the boxes this year.


----------



## poopsie

Querencia said:


> Love, love, love the pics
> 
> I gave up this year on presents for the pets. Yeah, they got some catnip and catnip toys and the ferrets got hammocks and stuff. But Instead of trying to find something at the pet store I went to Costco and came back with a trunk full of empty boxes and wrapped the SIDES of the empty boxes so they could jump in and out and skip the part where their presents get opened and then they play in the bags and boxes.. They just got the boxes this year.




ITA---Costco is the bomb when it comes to boxes. My floor is covered with different sizes and shapes. Every time I go I always get boxes so I can switch the 'old' ones out. They love all the smells on them when they are 'new'.


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> ITA---Costco is the bomb when it comes to boxes. My floor is covered with different sizes and shapes. Every time I go I always get boxes so I can switch the 'old' ones out. They love all the smells on them when they are 'new'.



Hmm my cats completely ignore boxes unless they are in use..empty ones are no good!!!


----------



## clevercat

*Protectin' mah baby brother from teh Naughty Monsters.....*




Tommy with his Uncle Phillip




A picture of innocence.....Tommy doing what he does best at the moment......le sigh


----------



## Cindi

Tommy is an angel. Well, he looks like one anyway. LOL  I can't believe how well everyone has accepted him. You have such a happy fur family. Makes me smile.


----------



## mellva

clevercat said:


> My home hasn't felt the same since Annabel passed away at the beginning of May. I miss her old-lady crankiness and the way she would leave my legs bleeding after a cuddle (claws like grappling irons)...
> I was looking for another special needs cat to totter into my life, instead I believe Annabel has chosen someone else for me to love. Long story, but let me introduce you to Maia-Annabel
> 
> View attachment 1451709
> 
> 
> I am beyond happy. She is named after the first cat I ever fostered (now living happily with her surrogate kitten - who I also fostered - in the countryside) and of course, my Annabel. When I met her last week, Maia-Annabel snuggled into me, gave me a sharp nip (Annabel all over) to let me know who's boss and then fell asleep in a purry puddle on my knee. She is so TINY. And I am so smitten. She isn't coming home with me for a few weeks but I wanted to introduce her here - I thought you could all share the wait with me!




She is so cute!!!


----------



## clevercat

The first photo of teh Butterbeans together......


----------



## Cindi

Too much cuteness...I can't take it.


----------



## poopsie

OMG! 

Too cute----I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> The first photo of teh Butterbeans together......
> 
> View attachment 1551781



Sigh . . .


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The first photo of teh Butterbeans together......
> 
> View attachment 1551781


 
BBB: Shhhhh. Is she looking?

PBB: I think so, she has that little square thing up by her face.

BBB: I think that's a listening device. Be quiet and look cute!

PBB: Do you think she's figured out our plan yet?

BBB: I don't think so...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> BBB: Shhhhh. Is she looking?
> 
> PBB: I think so, she has that little square thing up by her face.
> 
> BBB: I think that's a listening device. Be quiet and look cute!
> 
> PBB: Do you think she's figured out our plan yet?
> 
> BBB: I don't think so...



This is making me very nervous....


----------



## DenimShopaholic

cats n bags said:


> BBB: Shhhhh. Is she looking?
> 
> PBB: I think so, she has that little square thing up by her face.
> 
> BBB: I think that's a listening device. Be quiet and look cute!
> 
> PBB: Do you think she's figured out our plan yet?
> 
> BBB: I don't think so...


 
....and so the BBB and PBB's plans to take over the world were born!  :devil:


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> ....and so the BBB and PBB's plans to take over the world were born! :devil:


 
_*Oh noes! Thomiss, they are on to us!  Sai nothin' an' look innocent. Mebbe we can still gets away with it.....*_


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> _*Oh noes! Thomiss, they are on to us! Sai nothin' an' look innocent. Mebbe we can still gets away with it.....*_
> 
> View attachment 1552867


 
LOL!  What they don't seem to realize is that with faces that cute, we actually *don't mind* being taken over by them.....


----------



## poopsie

Lookit teh little blondies!


----------



## Querencia

your cats are crazy beautiful cute adorable. that is all.


----------



## clevercat

*Thomiss is teh perfect paw warmer.....*








Sigh......


----------



## clevercat

*Lookit ladies! See my cyoot litle kitten tooth! Am I adorable, or what?*


----------



## Cindi

^ OMG! He is just too cute for words!


----------



## poopsie

OMG---lookit the size of those paws! He is going to be a big boy, isn't he?


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel is eight months old next week! Three-quarter birthday photos coming up soon


----------



## poopsie

artyhat:


----------



## cats n bags

How soon is soon?

:snack:


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

clevercat said:


> *Lookit ladies! See my cyoot litle kitten tooth! Am I adorable, or what?*
> 
> View attachment 1554559


 
I agree adorable YES!


----------



## Cindi

Happy 3/4 Birthday gorgeous!!!  Waiting for photos very patiently... 






clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel is eight months old next week! Three-quarter birthday photos coming up soon


----------



## poopsie

Are we there yet?


----------



## clevercat

The BBB isn't three quarters of a year old until Wednesday....but, while we're waiting for the official burfday pawtrait, here are a couple of photos taken yesterday....


----------



## poopsie

Such a little beauty..............how do you stand it?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Such a little beauty..............how do you stand it?


 
I don't know! I look at her and she is just.too.perfect. I mean, she is very naughty (there was another 'bagel incident' yesterday, I left them - wrapped up - on the counter, for just a moment and when I came back into the kitchen, BBB had chewed through the bag and was munching her way through two bagels at once....) but she is so affectionate, the way she curls up against me in bed, burrowing her way under the duvet.....sigh....
And watching her with Tommy is a joy. They are not at the snuggling up together stage (in fact, yesterday there was a bit of a punch-up when he was in her favourite spot on the cat tree and she booted him off) but they play together and chase each other constantly..... *sigh*


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> I don't know! I look at her and she is just.too.perfect. I mean, she is very naughty (there was another 'bagel incident' yesterday, I left them - wrapped up - on the counter, for just a moment and when I came back into the kitchen, BBB had chewed through the bag and was munching her way through two bagels at once....) but she is so affectionate, the way she curls up against me in bed, burrowing her way under the duvet.....sigh....
> And watching her with Tommy is a joy. They are not at the snuggling up together stage (in fact, yesterday there was a bit of a punch-up when he was in her favourite spot on the cat tree and she booted him off) but they play together and chase each other constantly..... *sigh*



Lol the other week my bf was adamant I had thrown his pain au chocolats away because he got them out, put them on the side and then they disappeared. I was adamant I hadnt touched them and it resulted in a bit of an argument...a few hours later I found the offending items under the kitchen table..

Wonder how they got there..


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Lol the other week my bf was adamant I had thrown his pain au chocolats away because he got them out, put them on the side and then they disappeared. I was adamant I hadnt touched them and it resulted in a bit of an argument...a few hours later I found the offending items under the kitchen table..
> 
> Wonder how they got there..



Monsters, probably....


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Monsters, probably....



Lol. The same monsters had his chicken sandwich hed forgotten to take to work. They just left the bread and ate the chicken! I had some frozen chicken livers out on the side to defrost for the cats, I go out for maybe an hour, come back to find the bag on the floor with a cat licking at the frozen livers through the hole she had chewed...luckily the steak and the chicken was still on the side!

My life would be a lot less destructive without these 2 but nowhere near as fun


----------



## Cindi

That is the price you pay for the level of cuteness. LOL  She is getting more gorgeous by the day. Don't tell her though her head might get big.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> That is the price you pay for the level of cuteness. LOL She is getting more gorgeous by the day. Don't tell her though her head might get big.


 
Oh, I think she is more than aware of that.....I have a full length mirror in the hallway and the other day, found her gazing intently at herself *(ah am in awe ob mah strange, unnatural beauty, mama, that's all.....) *


----------



## cats n bags

Maybe the BBB needs to get a little mirror placed on a low shelf so she can admire herself.  My Tilly had one, and used to spend hours gazing at her reflection.


----------



## clevercat

I think she would quite like one of those mirrors where you can see yourself at every angle.


----------



## clevercat

*Happy Burfday to Yooooooouuuuuuu*.....BBB is unimpressed with Tommy's serenade.....





Relaxing together.......





And look at Tommy, with his arms around Daddy Gerbil


----------



## Cindi

Such a perfect little family. You have the best natured cats. Happy 3/4 Birthday little girl! I know you will be spoiled with lots of treats and love. They all look so happy. Makes me smile.


----------



## poopsie

That is so precious..........what a wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## cats n bags

Any news from Butterbean Towers lately?

We can always use some more kitten pictures.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Any news from Butterbean Towers lately?
> 
> We can always use some more kitten pictures.


 
I am pretty sure the Bean Team can be persuaded to pose for some pritty pictures later, but first, settle down for a Monster story, in which our heroine gets into enormous trouble.....
I had a couple of friends coming over last night - you know, the usual wine, pizza, DVD evening.
I made a yummy pizza sauce so ordered, along with the usual half ton of litter and cat food, some pizza bases. Had the groceries delivered, all in carrier bags, sitting out in the hallway waiting to be unpacked. As I checked the list I realised a couple of things were missing so made a quick call to let them know. I happened to notice the call lasted a little under three minutes. In that time, the monsters had let themselves in, removed the pizza bases from the carrier bag, ripped them open, eaten a large chunk, and then sat Maia-Annabel next to them just as I walked back into the hall. It didn't exactly help her case that she was licking her lips as I realised what had happened.....

See the evidence below.....Exhibit A





*Ah am innocent, ah swares it! Ah was framed! *


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am pretty sure the Bean Team can be persuaded to pose for some pritty pictures later, but first, settle down for a Monster story, in which our heroine gets into enormous trouble.....
> I had a couple of friends coming over last night - you know, the usual wine, pizza, DVD evening.
> I made a yummy pizza sauce so ordered, along with the usual half ton of litter and cat food, some pizza bases. Had the groceries delivered, all in carrier bags, sitting out in the hallway waiting to be unpacked. As I checked the list I realised a couple of things were missing so made a quick call to let them know. I happened to notice the call lasted a little under three minutes. In that time, the monsters had let themselves in, removed the pizza bases from the carrier bag, ripped them open, eaten a large chunk, and then sat Maia-Annabel next to them just as I walked back into the hall. It didn't exactly help her case that she was licking her lips as I realised what had happened.....
> 
> See the evidence below.....Exhibit A
> 
> View attachment 1566263
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah am innocent, ah swares it! Ah was framed! *


 


That hole is huge!

I'm sure the monsters were planning to stuff little Tommy into that hole and the BBB scared them away. She probably got some monster cooties in her mouth when she had to attack them to protect the little PBB.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That hole is huge!
> 
> I'm sure the monsters were planning to stuff little Tommy into that hole and the BBB scared them away. She probably got some monster cooties in her mouth when she had to attack them to protect the little PBB.


 
*Ah believe you should tell mah mama ah need to wash out teh cooties with a spoonful of cheese spread, Aunty Cats.....*


----------



## poopsie

What_ is_ it with her and bread?

Pizza crust, bagels? 

She isn't very carb conscious......she is young.......someone needs to tell her what those will do to her figure when she gets older


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What_ is_ it with her and bread?
> 
> Pizza crust, bagels?
> 
> She isn't very carb conscious......she is young.......someone needs to tell her what those will do to her figure when she gets older


 
And cake, and cookies....oh, and she_ loves_ strawberry jam. So much so, that if I am eating toast and jam, Maia-Annabel is on the plate trying to get at it......
The vet told her she would always be a petite cat, so now the BBB is trying to keep her calorie content up 

Meanwhile, look at this little cutie! The little PBB, trying his hardest to out-cute the BBB


----------



## oggers86

Ive just had to rescue some bread from 2 little monsters. Luckily it survived with just a few claw marks...unlike your pizza base..mind you they only had it less than a minute. Good job theyre all so cute, if they werent we wouldnt be so patient


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> And cake, and cookies....oh, and she_ loves_ strawberry jam. So much so, that if I am eating toast and jam, Maia-Annabel is on the plate trying to get at it......
> The vet told her she would always be a petite cat, so now the BBB is trying to keep her calorie content up
> 
> Meanwhile, look at this little cutie! The little PBB, trying his hardest to out-cute the BBB
> 
> View attachment 1566702


 
He is sooo beautiful!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, look at this little cutie! The little PBB, trying his hardest to out-cute the BBB
> 
> View attachment 1566702


 
The little PBB has some amazing blue eyes. He may not out-cute the BBB, but he is going to be a gorgeous boy when he grows up.


----------



## nataliam1976

No matter how crappy my day is, this thread always manages to pick me up and make me smile:shame:All the kitties and the Crazy Kitty Aunties in here rock  Always waiting for more pics and posts here!


----------



## clevercat

nataliam1976 said:


> No matter how crappy my day is, this thread always manages to pick me up and make me smile:shame:All the kitties and the Crazy Kitty Aunties in here rock  Always waiting for more pics and posts here!


 
*Fire up teh iPhone, mama - ah believe one of teh ladies needs pritty pictures of me lookin' angelic an' innocent.....:buttercup:*

Hmmm....is Maia-Annabel right? More BBB photos needed?


----------



## nataliam1976

Yes!!! Moar picturres please!


----------



## oggers86

nataliam1976 said:


> Yes!!! Moar picturres please!


----------



## Cindi

Such a smart girl. I do believe she can read our minds.


----------



## cats n bags

More pitchurs pleeze!

_p.s.  be sure to wipe the bagel crumbs off your whiskers before the evidence is captured...  _

_luv Stinky  _


----------



## oggers86

We have seen tons of pictures of the BB's but what about the rest of the gang? Can you open a thread with all of your kitties and tell us all about them??


----------



## Cindi

Oooooo, good idea!    Introduce us to the rest of the family.





oggers86 said:


> We have seen tons of pictures of the BB's but what about the rest of the gang? Can you open a thread with all of your kitties and tell us all about them??


----------



## clevercat

So...I've been waiting for this. Early this morning, the Monsters struck again and this time they targeted both Tommy _and_ Maia-Annabel.
I woke up around 5am, disturbed by what sounded like a plastic bag being played with.....got up to find the Monsters had found a bag of cat treats (I am quite impressed at this, as, since Christmas, those treats have been at the bottom of a large bowl in the kitchen, under a pile of bits and pieces), removed them from the bowl, carried them into the lounge, then popped the BBs in front of it and told them to get to work opening it....when I came in, BBB and PBB were working as one to undo the pack - with an admiring circle of older cats surrounding them, waiting to tuck in......

Just so we all believe the BBs version of events, here is a little picture of extreme innocence.....surely this little blue-eyed angel could never steal cat treats, could she? *Darn right, mama! Ah was set-up, as usual....*


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


Such a darling.

Nasty ol' monsters


----------



## clevercat

*Where's mama? What's this she has foolishly left unattended? Is it...could it be.....




Tomatoes soop! Mah favrit! NOMS!*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Where's mama? What's this she has foolishly left unattended? Is it...could it be.....*
> 
> _*
> View attachment 1572874
> *_
> 
> _*Tomatoes soop! Mah favrit! NOMS!*_
> 
> View attachment 1572875


 
_You simply must tell your Mum to melt some sharp cheddar (in orange of course) in the Mater Soop.  It makes a yummy, stringy, gooey mess in the bowl._

_Luv Stinky _


----------



## oggers86

cats n bags said:
			
		

> You simply must tell your Mum to melt some sharp cheddar (in orange of course) in the Mater Soop.  It makes a yummy, stringy, gooey mess in the bowl.
> 
> Luv Stinky



Yes! And crumbled cream crackers too!


----------



## poopsie

white cat + red soup = hot mess


----------



## bnjj

She is a cutie!

Did you get the Butterbean name from The Itty Bitty Kitty Committee?


----------



## clevercat

bnjj said:


> She is a cutie!
> 
> Did you get the Butterbean name from The Itty Bitty Kitty Committee?


 
Thank you - no, it was only after that I read about Charlene Butterbean - the first time I met Maia-Annabel she was only a few weeks old, a tiny little blonde scrap with a chocolate nose. She looked like a little butterbean - the name stuck!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> white cat + red soup = hot mess


 
*Don' forgets, Aunty poopsie, as a pedigree, ah have mah own staff to clean me up if ah make a mess with mah food.....an' by the way, I didn't. Tomatoes soop is way too good to waste by dribblin' it down mah cute little blonde coat....*

Meanwhile, a lttle shot of sleepy goodness, perfect for a Sunday morning.....


----------



## clevercat

And another.....see how Tommy is growing up!
Miss Stinky, what do you think to his orange nose? He is beginning to get his colourpoints now - nose first, of course!


----------



## poopsie

creamsicle kitteh!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And another.....see how Tommy is growing up!
> Miss Stinky, what do you think to his orange nose? He is beginning to get his colourpoints now - nose first, of course!
> 
> View attachment 1573683


 
_I LUV  Tommy's little orange nose. It makes my tail get all fluffy. _

_I think my mum has a little crush on Mr. Murphy though..._

_Luv Stinky_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I LUV  Tommy's little orange nose. It makes my tail get all fluffy. _
> 
> _I think my mum has a little crush on Mr. Murphy though..._
> 
> _Luv Stinky_


 
*Mah Uncle Murphy is very naughty, Aunty Cats...don't be fooled by his looks! *


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel teh Monorail kitteh


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! Ladies! Guess what ah discovered las' night? Garlic bread! nom nom nom nom nom! Mah new favourite!*


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! 



I should talk.....mine love dry cereal and tortilla chips


----------



## clevercat

*An' then las' night, ladies, ah discovered sparklin' water. De.Lish.Us.*

So funny, because I had poured a glass and when I came back from the fridge, little BBB's nose was in the water. It must've tickled, because each time she took a sip she did a little jump. She is so, so sweet! I love my girl......


----------



## poopsie

I had a kitty that loved peppermint schnapps on the rocks. She would laplaplaplap the tops of those ice cubes. Actually would growl at me if I tried to stage an intervention.


Someone is up early this AM!



OOOOHhhh that's right! The new arrival is tonight!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I had a kitty that loved peppermint schnapps on the rocks. She would laplaplaplap the tops of those ice cubes. Actually would growl at me if I tried to stage an intervention.
> 
> 
> Someone is up early this AM!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOHhhh that's right! The new arrival is tonight!



Yaaay! I have an early morning meeting, then back via the vet - the new boy has a delicate tummy so am getting him a shedload of Sensitivity food - and thennnnn.....putting the kitten pen up and waiting for the contents to get here.


----------



## poopsie

So excited!  Hurry up little man!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *An' then las' night, ladies, ah discovered sparklin' water. De.Lish.Us.*
> 
> So funny, because I had poured a glass and when I came back from the fridge, little BBB's nose was in the water. It must've tickled, because each time she took a sip she did a little jump. She is so, so sweet! I love my girl......


 
Okayyyyyyyyyyyyy...

Now I have visions of the BBB drinking large quantities of sparkling water and releasing the most unladylike belches ever heard.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> Now I have visions of the BBB drinking large quantities of sparkling water and releasing the most unladylike belches ever heard.


 
*Oh noes Aunty Cats, ah am a lady! Mah baby brother Thomiss, on teh other paw.....*

Someone, somewhere must've told Tommy a belch after a good meal is a sign of good manners..... The first time I heard him, I thought there was a frog in the house! It's so cute, he burps with such vigour he is almost lifted off his paws


----------



## cats n bags

Well if the BBB isn't burping while the PBB is having a giggle-fit, I knew it had to be the other way around.  There is no way those two would be any other way.

Poor Murphy is prolly sitting in the corner, mortified, at their juvenile behavior.

:lolots:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Well if the BBB isn't burping while the PBB is having a giggle-fit, I knew it had to be the other way around. There is no way those two would be any other way.
> 
> *Poor Murphy is prolly sitting in the corner, mortified, at their juvenile behavior.*
> 
> :lolots:


 
Hmmm. I think he has asked Tommy for belching lessons.


----------



## poopsie

WTH

I have never had a belching cat


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> WTH
> 
> I have never had a belching cat


 
Oh, I've had a couple who enjoyed a good burp or two - Clyde would, I'm sure, do it purposely - he would get as close to me as possible and then buuuuurrrrrrppppp.
Pure class


----------



## clevercat

I'm worried. The monsters have been waaaay too quiet the past few days......


----------



## vanilje

I love this thread


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> I'm worried. The monsters have been waaaay too quiet the past few days......


 
Don't worry! The monsters are very busy in Norway  nowadays


----------



## clevercat

vanilje said:


> Don't worry! The monsters are very busy in Norway nowadays


 
They made their way back here yesterday, vanilje! 

First - I could hear pitiful crying and rushed in to see what Figaro was up to. Nothing, as it turns out. Instead, monsters had pushed Gerbil deep into the workings of the sofa (thankfully an old one that I am replacing soon) and gotten him good and stuck. I had to cut him free. Not a pleasant experience for either of us. 
Then, just as I had finished up the laundry and put clean sheets and pillows on the bed, the monsters crept up behind Bear who was lounging on the fresh bedding, said 'boo!' and startled him so much he threw up all his breakfast.....all over the duvet, the sheets and the pillows *sigh*
And finally, because every monster story needs its heroine......

*Ah was sittin' on teh side ob teh baff havin' a private werd with mah mama an' makin' it clear to her she muss neber adopt another girl (although ah think she is too worried about what ah am capable of to think too much about that...), when suddenly six huge inbisible monsters rushed in an' they pushed me in!!!! Luckily mama caught me before ah got soaked but it was a near thing an' ah scratched her arms up as a thank you.....:devil: ah believe ah hab heard teh last of a new girl kitteh for now.....bwahahahahah.....*

Those monsters, they may keep me busy, but I wouldn't be without them...


----------



## poopsie

Sigh............never a dull moment.


----------



## clevercat

Snuggled up together earlier, the world's naughtiest cat and the world's biggest diva.......


----------



## Cindi

Unlikely cat cuddles are the best. I really need to get a pic of Tommy cuddling up with his new brothers. Wren and Boo are my alpha cats and they rule the place without any backtalk. Tommy decided he likes to lay with them and that is what he has done from day one. He just plopped himself on top of Boo and went to sleep. Boo didn't even open an eye. He and Wren sleep together on my feet at night. I don't know if it is because he is crippled or because he is just so little at 7 pounds but they accepted him right away. I'm sure miss BBB wooed him with her baby cuteness. How can anyone resist?


----------



## clevercat

Isn't she growing up fast!
Miss Maia-Annabel with two of her favourite minions, Norton and Daddy Gerbil


----------



## Cindi

She looks bigger then the both of them! She is going to be a big, lovable girl.


----------



## inspiredgem

Aww, they look so comfy all cuddled together!


----------



## clevercat

Had to share this - my new favourite photo of Thomas. I was trying (and failing) to get a good picture of Gerbil this afternoon, when from out of nowhere.....
*Whatcha doin' Mum?? *


----------



## poopsie

I can't tell you how many many Ebay photos I have like that  Or shadows 


I just want to kiss that little pink Tommy nose:kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Love it! He is just adorable.


----------



## cats n bags

I think that would be Tommy's subtle way of saying we need moar PBB around here.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think that would be Tommy's subtle way of saying we need moar PBB around here.



Really? Anyone else need more PBB?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Really? Anyone else need more PBB?




Yessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


early bird much?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Yessssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> early bird much?



Yep - yet another early meeting, gosh the month between changing jobs is stressful.... PBB photos to follow soon!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I can't tell you how many many Ebay photos I have like that  Or shadows
> 
> 
> *I just want to kiss that little pink Tommy nose*:kiss:


 
*Right back atcha, Aunty poopsie! A pink Tommy nose kissie, jus' for you!*




*My 'preshun of a lyin' cub.....*




*An' me, with my Daddy Gerbil and Uncle Phillip - see how we have put a stop to Mum as she tried to change the bedding....bwahahaha,I'm getting jus' like my naughty sister. Shhhhh - don't tell Mum.*


----------



## poopsie

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cindi




----------



## cats n bags

Tommy is such a clown isn't he?  

Next time he needs to sleep between Gerbil and Phillip so he could be the peanut butter in a marbled rye sammich.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Tommy is such a clown isn't he?
> 
> Next time he needs to sleep between Gerbil and Phillip so he could be the peanut butter in a marbled rye sammich.


 
*Did I hear somebody say 'sammich'? Gimme!*


----------



## cats n bags

Would I betray my age if I said he looks a little like Clarence the Cross-eyed Lion?

Would Tommy like some jelly with his sammy?

I bet if his mama really loved him she would get some cream cheese spread with strawberries and make him a cheeze and PB Bagel...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> *Would I betray my age if I said he looks a little like Clarence the Cross-eyed Lion?*
> 
> Would Tommy like some jelly with his sammy?
> 
> I bet if his mama really loved him she would get some cream cheese spread with strawberries and make him a cheeze and PB Bagel...


 
He does, doesn't he? I keep having to check that he isn't cross-eyed  other than when he is focussing on teh camera.....
Lucky Tommy, his mama loves him lots and there is an almost continuous supply of cream cheese spread......


----------



## clevercat

*Look, Purrs Forum Ladies! Teh world outside mah palace hab changed colour!
Mah Granpa Piggy-Nose says this is called 'snoes'. Because if a kitteh ventures outside in it they say, 'oh snoes, mah feets are cold'. 




An' this is a little reminder of mah cuteness. You know, jus' in case anyone was forgettin' at all.....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Look, Purrs Forum Ladies! Teh world outside mah palace hab changed colour!*
> _*Mah Granpa Piggy-Nose says this is called 'snoes'. Because if a kitteh ventures outside in it they say, 'oh snoes, mah feets are cold'. *_
> 
> _*
> View attachment 1589715
> *_
> 
> _*An' this is a little reminder of mah cuteness. You know, jus' in case anyone was forgettin' at all.....*_
> 
> View attachment 1589716


 
It looks like your trees are all bowing to your cuteness!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It looks like your trees are all bowing to your cuteness!



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Your first snow, how exciting! I have to agree it is better to look at from the window. Cold feeties are never fun. And have no fear none of us can forget just how adorable you are.


----------



## clevercat

The BBB never did this as a baby kitten, but now, at nearly nine months old, she has started using me as a climbing frame*...so much easier to get to teh kitchen worktop, mama, if you jus' stands there an' lets me make mah way up......*
There would be photos, but I am too busy sticking plasters to my bleeding legs....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The BBB never did this as a baby kitten, but now, at nearly nine months old, she has started using me as a climbing frame*...so much easier to get to teh kitchen worktop, mama, if you jus' stands there an' lets me make mah way up......*
> There would be photos, but I am too busy sticking plasters to my bleeding legs....





OH NOES!!!!! 


Bad BBB!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OH NOES!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bad BBB!


 
Probably that's the problem - she is sooo adorable and I love her soooo much, I can never tell her off! 
According to Miss Bean, I asked for it - we keep a secret stash of her favourite treats in the cutlery drawer and, apparently, as I opened it this afternoon, whizzing up my legs was the only way she could stop Thomas from getting to the bag before her.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The BBB never did this as a baby kitten, but now, at nearly nine months old, she has started using me as a climbing frame*...so much easier to get to teh kitchen worktop, mama, if you jus' stands there an' lets me make mah way up......*
> There would be photos, but I am too busy sticking plasters to my bleeding legs....


 
_BBB, You gots to take a big jump. You don't actually climb peoples._

_Luv Stinky_

I have to admit that I have taught my cats to jump up onto my shoulder from either furniture or the floor. The current crew tends to forget that you need to jump when I'm watching so that I don't suddenly move. 

The FedEx lady used to get a kick out of Chessie because she would jump up my back to sit on my shoulder when I went to answer the door.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _BBB, You gots to take a big jump. You don't actually climb peoples._
> 
> _Luv Stinky_
> 
> I have to admit that I have taught my cats to jump up onto my shoulder from either furniture or the floor. The current crew tends to forget that you need to jump when I'm watching so that I don't suddenly move.
> 
> *The FedEx lady used to get a kick out of Chessie because she would jump up my back to sit on my shoulder when I went to answer the door*.


 
Oh, my Bon used to do that! Spent more time being carried around on my shoulder than actually walking....


----------



## poopsie

My kitties don't seem to do anything noteworthy 

But I  them anyway..........even when they are trying to trip and kill me!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> My kitties don't seem to do anything noteworthy
> 
> But I  them anyway..........even when they are trying to trip and kill me!


 
See, Maia-Annabel thinks everything she does is noteworthy.....
*Did you see ah ate all mah breakfast, mama?*
*Did you see ah just used teh tray, mama?*
*Did you see me playin' with Thomiss, mama?*
Etc., etc......
Meanwhile, here is the BBB all snuggled up with Murphy...it's funny how he has taken to her - he is such a gigantic pain in the rear in every other area of his life (but I  him), but with Maia-Annabel, she can do no wrong - even when it comes to giving up the coveted top bunk in the Activity Centre - nobody but the BBB would be brave enough to try that with Murphy - and succeed!


----------



## dusty paws

^that makes me want another cat. SO CUTE


----------



## poopsie

They are so precious together


----------



## clevercat

I have proof the Monsters exist. Want to see?


----------



## poopsie

Rut Roh


----------



## Cindi

Well of course they do...  






clevercat said:


> I have proof the Monsters exist. Want to see?


----------



## cats n bags

What did the BBs...I mean Monsters do this time?  They aren't trying to get poor Figgy Nose in trouble are they?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What did the BBs...I mean Monsters do this time? They aren't trying to get poor Figgy Nose in trouble are they?


 
*Teh Monsters are REAL, Aunty Cats, an' ah hab found proof! See what they did when we was all fast asleep like little angels on Mama's bed...*

Somebodies snuck in, jumped up on to the counter, lifted this up out of the box and threw it on the floor where they devoured it *(like savages, Mama, like savages....) *




I'm pretty sure the *ahem* 'monster' concerned will not just be pooping their usual rainbows and butterflies later today, but also a few tiny bits of shiny foil....


----------



## cats n bags

I'm pretty sure the *ahem* 'monster' concerned will not just be pooping their usual rainbows and butterflies later today, but also a few tiny bits of shiny foil....

Yeah, but the decorations make "doin the poo" much more interesting.


----------



## clevercat

Last edited Today at 08:13 AM. Reason: I hope nobody has any problems with the foil though 

Likewise - but that lot have stomachs made of cast iron.....and I just found Maia-Annabel and Tommy face-down in a box of cakes, so clearly they aren't going to have any problems.


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, a little snuggly picture. The snow is melting, but it's still freeeeeezzzzing - Maia-Annabel has the perfect way to keep warm.


----------



## poopsie

Such a picture of innocence


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Such a picture of innocence


 
Little Miss Innocence is nine months old tomorrow! And Thomas is six months old on Wednesday. artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## poopsie

Party at the BB house!


----------



## Cindi

Party hats all around!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Once again, I have LOL'd and spat coffee everywhere.
Miss BBB is tucking into her favourite breakfast - the website I order their litter from, they sent us some freebies. Including what must be the most expensive cat food in the world, which I was foolish enough to give to Maia-Annabel. Now, of course, she acts all pathetic and sad if I put teh usual gushy fud down for her. Because I am a sap where she is concerned, yesterday I got her a case full and she is like a pig at a trough in the kitchen.... I believe there will be a birthday pawtrait once she has cleaned herself up....


----------



## poopsie

:devil:


We got lucky with our kittehs-------they don't like the $$$ cat food at all. Back when Julius was really butt nekkid the vet thought it might be a food allergy so I bought all this really fancy schmancy stuff (of course I have to get enough for _everybody_) and not a single cat would eat it. Usually there is one in the bunch , but nooooooo. 

Can't wait for teh pawtraits


----------



## clevercat

You would think by now I'd have learned not to leave bread based items out in case of a Monster Strike. But,this morning, I stepped away from the croissants for a moment and came back to this.....




*Ah wonder who did that, mama? *


Anyway. The official nine months old Burfday Pawtrait.....





Followed by Tommy, getting in on the action.....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

Monsters don't take the weekends off ya know.   She is just too gorgeous for words. I also love the cat wrestling pic. Too cute.


----------



## poopsie

And how is our precious doing on her first Valentine's day? Being the only girl, she must be enjoying herself immensely


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> And how is our precious doing on her first Valentine's day? Being the only girl, she must be enjoying herself immensely



Oh she is! Even though every day is like V-Day for the BBB. Everyone had extra-yummy dinner (Maia-Annabel had two helpings) I have photos of her with Murphy (love's young dream ) - I'll post them tomorrow.  Happy Valentines Day, everyone!


----------



## clevercat

Giving his best girl a kiss goodnight on V-Day....




The BBB and Murphy.....


----------



## clevercat

Poor little Tommy has just come back from teh vet. He has an eye infection - a really bad one. His left eye is - well - eewwww. Lovely Vet thinks we should err on the side of caution and keep him isolated for three days, in case he has something contagious. I hope - I _really_ hope, he doesn't, as Gerbil and Maia-Annabel (little stealth ninjas) sneaked in to the bedroom behind my back and are currently snuggled together with Tommy so closely I am surprised they can breathe.
*sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Poor little Tommy has just come back from teh vet. He has an eye infection - a really bad one. His left eye is - well - eewwww. Lovely Vet thinks we should err on the side of caution and keep him isolated for three days, in case he has something contagious. I hope - I _really_ hope, he doesn't, as Gerbil and Maia-Annabel (little stealth ninjas) sneaked in to the bedroom behind my back and are currently snuggled together with Tommy so closely I am surprised they can breathe.
> *sigh*





Oh noes! 

I always wonder at the cheek of vets who suggest such things..............they are either clueless as to how cats operate or they are getting a good chuckle on behalf of the cat parent trying to follow such impossible instructions. 

Poor little fluff............I hope he is better soon.


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby boy. I hope he feels better soon. I'm sure his snuggle buddies are helping him to feel much better and heal more quickly. Hopefully he is not contagious.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> I always wonder at the cheek of vets who suggest such things..............they are either clueless as to how cats operate or they are getting a good chuckle on behalf of the cat parent trying to follow such impossible instructions.
> 
> Poor little fluff............I hope he is better soon.


 
Ha - I think both vet and I smirked when we thought about trying to keep the BBB away from _anything_ she is interested in 
So - his eye is no better (I don't know why, but I always expect a miraculous recovery when I start using any medication) yet - and I had a total panic about cat flu last night when Tommy sneezed. But he only sneezed once so - fingers crossed. Also, there's no fever, his temperature is fine - and judging by the way he is racing around his eye isn't holding him back.....and he was an angel - a purry, wriggly angel - when I gave him his eye drops this morning. I hate it when they are poorly, though.


----------



## clevercat

Tommy is just.too.cute.

*Is Mum watchin' me?




I know, I'll fake sleep.....that way she might forget I haven't had my eye drops yet......:devil:*


----------



## poopsie

OMG look at his pink nose! kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## Cindi

And me!!! 





poopsie2 said:


> OMG look at his pink nose! kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## clevercat

Oh, the kittens have had the 'terrible twos' all morning.....
First, I opened a box of cereal for breakfast, went to pick up the post, came back, Maia-Annabel had her head stuck inside it. She heard me, jumped guiltily and the box and contents ended up across the floor. 
Then, she and Tommy spent the next hour or so kicking the living daylights out of each other. Me, trying to work, both eyes on the laptop, both ears on Team Butterbean who were fighting and hurling insults at each other in the kitchen. Next, there is a 'clunk, smash, splash' and Miss M-A comes running out of the kitchen, ears slicked back, tail like a loo brush, completely soaked and screaming that,* 'Thomiss tipped teh water bowl over me, mama, an' look at me, mah fur is all wet, ah'll  catch a cold...'* followed by Tommy, bone dry and yelling that,* 'It wasn't me, Mum! Mya-Hannibal tipped it on herself and she blamed me and I've been poorly with an eye infection and people ought to be nice to me....'*
I'm exhausted. Of course, the little angels are now fast asleep in the Activity Centre, both looking like butter wouldn't melt......


----------



## cats n bags

snort...

Where's the video camera when you need it?


----------



## Cindi

Best cat translation EVER!    Please tell me you got pics.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mya-Hannibal!!!  You got to love it!!


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> Mya-Hannibal!!! You got to love it!!


 
:greengrin: Yep. Tommy is quite proud of that one himself. :greengrin:


----------



## DenimShopaholic

clevercat said:


> :greengrin: Yep. Tommy is quite proud of that one himself. :greengrin:


 
As he should be - such a brilliant little man!!


----------



## clevercat

I've been on a business trip for a couple of days. The BBB hasn't left me alone since I got back, either snuggling up with me or trying to kill me by weaving in and out of my legs as I walk....here she is right now, a little fluffball, fast asleep on my lap......*squeeee*


----------



## Cindi

Such a little angel.


----------



## poopsie

She is just so precious....................sigh


----------



## oggers86

Gotta love feeling missed. I got back lastnight after being away and bf commented how quiet they were and not pestering him. Elsa spent most of today following me around, sitting within a foot of me and actually sat on my chest right up to my chin. She never sits on me so she clearly missed me. 

Elise...spent most of today alone, bf gets home and she instantly sits on him. 

I do wish they were proper cuddle bugs though, im very envious of your kitty cuddles


----------



## clevercat

*Mama has asked me to help her with somethin' called a 'Rebeal'
Ah have been woken up from mah afternoon nap to do this an' ah think you can tell how excited ah am at this unexpected turn of events....whateber is in this boks, it had better be good....*




*Hay! Waits a minute, ah think there is somethin' in here for MEEEEEEEE! Mama, hurrys up an' open teh stinkin' boks!*




Hmmm. Whatever can it be, Miss Maia-Annabel?


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hai Maia-Annabel!  Maybe your Mama bought you a puppy!!


----------



## cats n bags

_wutz inna boks?_

_kin ya sit on it?_

_Luv Stinky  _


----------



## cats n bags

Geeeeezzzzz.....

Never let a cat do a stinkin' reveal. Just when it gets interesting...

They have to go and...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Geeeeezzzzz.....
> 
> Never let a cat do a stinkin' reveal. Just when it gets interesting...
> 
> They have to go and...


 
*Oh ha ha Aunty Cats....ah am not one bit sleepy! Here ah am doin' teh final bit of teh rebeal......it's not a puppy, Aunty oscarlily (ah already have an annoyin' yappy little brother thank you) an' it's better than somethin' to sit on, Miss Stinky (although it's not orange....)....*

*Look, ladies! It's toys! An' more importantly, it's SNACKS! FOR ME! MINE ALL MINE BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....*
*See, even teh note says 'this all belongs to Maia-Annabel an' noes to share with anyone else...'.*




Of course, the BBB did share  (under protest) and here's little pink-tongue Tommy with his new toy......




*An' there was some purple may-cup bag in there, too, for mah mama, but ah know we aren't interested in that kind of thing on mah Forum..... *
*Thank you, Aunty Denaroo!* * Ah  you!*


----------



## poopsie

Oh my--------the little BBB isn't so little anymore is she?


----------



## dusty paws

*dead of cute again*


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh my--------the little BBB isn't so little anymore is she?


 
She is ten months old on Saturday! I was just looking at the very first BBB photo this morning, that little scrap was almost all white, with a chocolatey smudge for a nose...now she is soooo beautiful (and soooo naughty....)....


----------



## clevercat

I don't think I've posted this one before - just been going through the photos and here is Tommy with Daddy Gerbil...... *sigh*




I was just looking at it and thinking what a great example of how cats adapt and get on with each other (sometimes!). I mean, here's Thomas, a pampered pedigree who will know nothing - if I have my way - but kindness and happiness his whole life - and Gerbil, a battle-scarred ex-street cat with a horrible, horrible past, who, after a slow start, has settled into his Furever Home so well. Big news - last night Gerbil curled up in my lap! First time that has ever happened.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww! Your house must have such an atmosphere of love and acceptance every living thing that comes there thrives. Gerbil must be so happy with his family, fur and human. I love your pics of happy cats.


----------



## poopsie

I just want to snuggle up with them too!


----------



## boxermom

^^Agree. Will you adopt me??


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I just want to snuggle up with them too!


 


boxermom said:


> ^^Agree. Will you adopt me??


 
Lots of snuggles available here....in fact, Tommy is looking for a cuddle right now




Doesn't he look like a little lion cub?


----------



## poopsie

RAAAAWWWRRRR


I want to :kiss: that little pink nose!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwwww! Your house must have such an atmosphere of love and acceptance* every living thing that comes there thrives.* Gerbil must be so happy with his family, fur and human. I love your pics of happy cats.


*Not everythin', Aunty Cindi. Teh houseplants barely make it across teh threshold.... Ah wonder why? :devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## Cindi

It must be the monsters, right???? I mean I'm sure you don't have anything to do with wrecking the plants, right little angel kitty ???  





clevercat said:


> *Not everythin', Aunty Cindi. Teh houseplants barely make it across teh threshold.... Ah wonder why? :devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## dusty paws

*snuggles ipad*


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It must be the monsters, right???? I mean I'm sure you don't have anything to do with wrecking the plants, right little angel kitty ???


 
*Yes, it must be teh Monsters. Or Granpa Figgy-Nose. Or mah annoyin' little brother, Thomiss. It's lucky for mama that ah am such a good girl, isn't it?  *


----------



## sedatedrainbow

clevercat said:


> Big news - last night Gerbil curled up in my lap! First time that has ever happened.


 
That made me get a little misty eyed! :cry: My partner and I sobbed like babies the first time my little Diamond rested her head on my partner's foot, especially knowing people in her past use to use their feet to hurt her(kicking mainly). 

When an animal from a rough background decides to accept and love you it really feels like you're on top of the world. They have chosen to grace you with their unconditional love. 

You have beautiful kitties and you have a great heart!


----------



## clevercat

*Do the ladies still think ah am pritty, mama?*




and in a slightly less ladylike mood.....

*Hay! You! Kitten! Dis mah impression of you!*


----------



## cats n bags

Dear Miss BBB,

You are still a pritty kitty, but if you keep making that ugly face at the little CBB, you face may stick that way.

:giggles:


----------



## Cindi

LOL! I just love her! You will always be a beautiful kitty. Try to be nice to your new brother please. He is just a little guy.


----------



## poopsie

Mr. Julius is in love........................aren't we all?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Mr. Julius is in love........................aren't we all?


 
*Ah can has boifriend?*


----------



## Cindi

Boyfriend? No, you are a bit young yet. Admirers?? Yes. You already have many. 





clevercat said:


> *Ah can has boifriend?*


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Can you believe Missy will be a whole year old in just over seven weeks time. Where did that first twelve months of cuteness go?


----------



## clevercat

*An' here ah am, helpin' mah Mama out with hers.*




Maia-Annabel _loves_ sugar-free strawberry jam on toast....


----------



## cats n bags

That is a little freaky for first thing in the morning!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That is a little freaky for first thing in the morning!


 
LOL - she is totally crazed around strawberry jam. The only other cat I have ever known to love jam like the BBB was the original Annabel. If you didn't offer to share, she would just climb up onto the plate and help herself....


----------



## cats n bags

I've had a couple that were crazy for jelly.

The late Smokey, liked the raspberry jelly in Hostess powder sugar filled donuts.  I learned that when I woke up one morning and found a hole in the top of the box and the tops of all the donuts nibbled and the jelly licked clean.  He would steal it when I was eating the donuts too.

My Chessie is crazy for anything Cherry--jelly, sweet cherries, candy.  I have to hide the cherries from Chessie.


----------



## mymeimei02

clevercat said:


> *An' here ah am, helpin' mah Mama out with hers.*
> 
> View attachment 1653025
> 
> 
> Maia-Annabel _loves_ sugar-free strawberry jam on toast....


 so funny looking but so cute. I love it her eyes are crossed


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


OMG ...........my stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## madamefifi

Eek! Look at teh lil pig-nose kitteh!


----------



## clevercat

I think that may be my favourite picture of Miss Maia-Annabel. I just made it the screensaver on both my laptop and phone.....


----------



## Cindi

You really need to enter that pic in a contest of some kind. She has outdone herself with the cuteness this time. LOL


----------



## poopsie

Send it to Cheezeburger!  That is priceless


----------



## ladyash

OMG! I so love that picture. I want to cuddle the cute little kitty and feed her all the jam and toast she can eat! 
Funny story: when I stayed with my sister her roommates cat was a very picky eater. I'm allergic to anything with fur unfortunately but will someday suffer because I want a kitty. I think cats can tell because the cat hung around me all week, would sleep with me, sit on the couch with me, lay across me when I was trying to use my tablet etc. The one night I had pesto pasta for supper, the cat came over stuck her face in my bowl, arched her back and ran away!! LOL!!!! I think I made an enemy after that for making poor food choices haha! She didn't come around at meal time to see what I was eating after that night...


----------



## poopsie

I knew a guy in high school with eyes that color (and this is before colored contacts so they were REAL)  

I had the biggest crush, but admired from afar...........it took me over a year to get up the nerve to toilet paper his house


----------



## clevercat

You know, I am wondering how much of a coincidence that was....Madam pulling out all the stops for an extreme cuteness photo on the same day Eamonn revealed his name over in another thread......Hmmmmm.
*Ah am not havin' Amen tryin' to out-cute me. Is impossible.*


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I knew a guy in high school with eyes that color (and this is before colored contacts so they were REAL)
> 
> I had the biggest crush, but admired from afar*...........it took me over a year to get up the nerve to toilet paper his house *




I just LOL'd coffee over teh keyboard.


----------



## clevercat

*....Look at mah smiley happeh face as ah help mama eat vegan cream cheese an' bredstix......*


----------



## poopsie

Good grief------------are she and Stinky schnozz sisters?

:giggles:


----------



## clevercat

I don't knoes about that....don't you think she looks like an otter pup in that photo?


----------



## poopsie

I still think they are schnozz sisters


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I still think they are schnozz sisters



Whoa! Separated at birth!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> I still think they are schnozz sisters



It could be possible, maybe the "naughty gene" goes with the nose gene.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It could be possible, maybe the "naughty gene" goes with the nose gene.


 
In which case, I am in trouble. Eamonn is developing a well defined nose.....


----------



## dusty paws

schnozz sisters - i love it!


----------



## cats n bags

How's the cootie kisser lately?

We could use a few more pictures of the little beans.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How's the cootie kisser lately?
> 
> We could use a few more pictures of the little beans.



I think Team BB can be persuaded to share some pictures of their very first Easter.....


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How's the cootie kisser lately?
> 
> We could use a few more pictures of the little beans.


 
*Mama thought you would like a photo of mah brother Murphy to start with...he looks like a fillum star, doncha think? Oh, an' if you says ah am a cootie kisser juss' one moar time, ah am gonna get ons a plane an' .....oh, sorry Mama, didn't see you there....juss' - umm- talkin' to Mizz Stinky.....nots makin' any threats or anythin'......:shame:*


----------



## clevercat

*Sharin' mama's toasts, an' keepin' mah teefs all sharp an' pointy at teh same time!*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Mama thought you would like a photo of mah brother Murphy to start with...he looks like a fillum star, doncha think? Oh, an' if you says ah am a cootie kisser juss' one moar time, ah am gonna get ons a plane an' .....oh, sorry Mama, didn't see you there....juss' - umm- talkin' to Mizz Stinky.....nots makin' any threats or anythin'......:shame:*
> 
> View attachment 1672161



_cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._

I had no idea Murphy could get any better looking than he already was!  

_cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._

I think that's his best picture ever!

_cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._

I just can't take it any more...

_cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._

I can't wait to meet him in person...

_cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Sharin' mama's toasts, an' keepin' mah teefs all sharp an' pointy at teh same time!*
> View attachment 1672174





Ha! I had a little girl kitteh that loved to perforate paper, cardboard  and styrofoam containers. She had the cleanest teeth of everybody.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._
> 
> I had no idea Murphy could get any better looking than he already was!
> 
> _cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._
> 
> I think that's his best picture ever!
> 
> _cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._
> 
> I just can't take it any more...
> 
> _cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._
> 
> I can't wait to meet him in person...
> 
> _cootie kisser...cootie kisser...cootie kisser..._


 
*ppffttt, Miss Stinky. Ah bets you are covered in teh stinky cooties.... *


----------



## clevercat

*Who wants to sees teh Easter pictures of meeeeeee?*


----------



## dusty paws

Meeeeee


----------



## vanilje

:snack:


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

*First, a picture of mah baby fluffy bunkins brother. Ah loves him! Isn't he a cutie (cutie, Miss Stinky, nots cootie, OK?)?*


----------



## clevercat

It's Eamonn Evening!

Here he is with Grampa Figgy




and Uncle Norton....see how tiny he is!


----------



## Cindi

He is a tiny little angel.   Looks like he wasted no time wrapping the other cats around his bitty little paw. I love pics of your happy family.


----------



## cats n bags

He IS a tiny little fluff isn't he?


----------



## clevercat

*Teh Easter pictures of me, lookin' all coy an' innocent......*




*Blowin' kissies to mah Purrs Forum ladies! Mwah! Mwah!*




And a kitty pile-up - Norton, Tommy and little Eamonn, snuggling on the bed this morning.......


----------



## Cindi

Nothing can make me smile faster than a kitty pile up. They are all adorable.


----------



## poopsie

:kiss::kiss: mwah mwah right back at you! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## boxermom

What an adorable bunch!  Love Eamonn and Figgy together


----------



## clevercat

AARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH! Maia-Annabel has bright yellow back paws. Just sitting in the lounge and half-watching TV with some of the cats, I noticed Miss BBB walking across the kitchen window ledge. Thought no more of it. She then_ raced_ around the house half a dozen times, like a creature possessed. I noticed her feet were an odd colour and went to investigate...... I should've known. I made vegetable and bean curry this afternoon and sat it on top of the fridge waiting for it to cool enough to freeze. Missy had run right through it. All that turmeric has not only stained her feet yellow, it's all over the curtains, the wall, the microwave, the ironing board..... *sigh* Bad Bean. I've given her a bath but have a nasty feeling her little feeties are going to be stained yellow for quite some time.
Never, ever a dull moment here (*you better beliebes it, Mama....*.)


----------



## Cindi

Oh no, Clever. You definitely have your hands full. I feel so bad for you (I actually do) that I am not even going to ask if you got pics of the event.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh no, Clever. You definitely have your hands full. I feel so bad for you (I actually do) that I am not even going to ask if you got pics of the event.


 
A list of the other things that those little minxes have done today
Eamonn did a loose poop and stepped in it. Raced around the kitchen trying to avoid capture (of course this was just after I had washed the floor). When I finally caught up with him and washed his feet, he first wiped them on my dress.
Noggin - well, we all know what he's been up to.
Tommy - raced across one of my bags, leaving a series of tiny claw marks on it.
Maia-Annabel (again) - materialised from out of nowhere behind me and I nearly killed myself tripping up on her.
Norton - pooped in the tray but actually just missed it, meaning I had to scrub the floor before I could even have my first cup of coffee this morning.
Sometimes they are very, very hard work.....but I wouldn't change a thing (well, the peeing of course.....).


----------



## Cindi

You have a LOT more patience than I do. Wow! That's a lot for one day and especially starting so early.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! 

I have days like that where everything that could go wrong did go wrong and always as I am struggling to get out and get to work. They seem so much better behaved on my days off. :weird:


----------



## clevercat

Sssssshhhhhhhh......all is very quiet today at teh clevercat household. Worryingly quiet. All I can hear are the gentle snuffles and snorings of ten kittehs all practising hard at Being Angels.


----------



## cats n bags

Does BBB still have yellow toes?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Does BBB still have yellow toes?


 
Yellow stockings! Turmeric just won't move.....


----------



## poopsie

We are going to need that recipe.........................minus the puddy paws of course!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Yellow stockings! Turmeric just won't move.....



So...

Are you saying the BBB is really a bottle-blonde!?  

I am stunned, shocked, and...oh my, I need to go lay down...Where's the smelling salts?


----------



## poopsie

We need pics of those paws!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> So...
> 
> Are you saying the BBB is really a bottle-blonde!?
> 
> I am stunned, shocked, and...oh my, I need to go lay down...Where's the smelling salts?


 
*Hay! Ah am teh world's most prettiest natural blonde an' don'ts you forgets it, Aunty Cats*



poopsie2 said:


> We need pics of those paws!


 
*Aunty poopsie, ah loves you but noes. Neber. Unless.....is there a snack for me if ah  agrees?*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Ah am teh world's most prettiest natural blonde an' don'ts you forgets it, Aunty Cats*
> 
> 
> 
> *Aunty poopsie, ah loves you but noes. Neber. Unless.....is there a snack for me if ah  agrees?*



Is it self-tanner?--You wanna be orange like Stinky?  You need to go for the red chili not the curry powder for that (or the sketti sauce).  

Stinky says you can eat anything in your mum's fridge if you send a pitchur of your yeller toes.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is it self-tanner?--You wanna be orange like Stinky? You need to go for the red chili not the curry powder for that (or the sketti sauce).
> 
> Stinky says you can eat anything in your mum's fridge if you send a pitchur of your yeller toes.


 


poopsie2 said:


>


 

*Noes, ladies. NOES! Noes can has photos ob Maia-Annabel lookin' yeller.*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Noes, ladies. NOES! Noes can has photos ob Maia-Annabel lookin' yeller.*


----------



## oscarlilytc

Oh Maia-Annabel.  I think I can hear your Mama running you a bath!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA almost worth taking a sneaky picture of Miss Yellow Feeties for that....


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> Oh Maia-Annabel. I think I can hear your Mama running you a bath!!


 
*Noes water. Ah am allergic.*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA almost worth taking a sneaky picture of Miss Yellow Feeties for that....




You laugh now...........just wait until you get your new floor!


----------



## poopsie

oscarlilytc said:


> Oh Maia-Annabel.  I think I can hear your Mama running you a bath!!






OMG---That avatar is priceless! :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

*Mah feeties are back to their normal colour, Purrs Forum ladies, an' ah can come out of hidin'! Who wants to see moar picturs of me lookin' cute?*


----------



## poopsie

I really wanted to those yaller paws, Missy 


Bring on the cute pictures!


----------



## clevercat

*Mah blankie almost matches mah pritty blue eyes......*


----------



## poopsie

so pretty!  and I bet that blankie isn't half as soft as Missy


----------



## jenny70

She's beautiful!  Meezer's are my favorite!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

*Nappin' on mama's Pucci scarf.....*


----------



## cats n bags

Miss BBB looks good in those colors.  Do you think she'll let you borrow your scarf back?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Miss BBB looks good in those colors. Do you think she'll let you borrow your scarf back?


 
*Noes. Is mine noaw.*


----------



## clevercat

Tommy feels he hasn't had anywhere NEAR enough attention from teh Purrs Forum recently.....he here is, lounging on the radiator cushion (funny, they all love that cushion so much, they seem to use it in shifts. Phil's up there at the moment, watching birdies in the garden.....).


----------



## jenny70

^^what a handsome fellow!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

Hi Tommy!


----------



## Wilmaerika

What a beauty!! I really want a Birman


----------



## clevercat

Just found Missy, fast asleep on my Bal bags.....teh picture of innocence.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just found Missy, fast asleep on my Bal bags.....teh picture of innocence.....
> 
> View attachment 1693782



Correction:  You found BBB guarding *HER* Bal Bags.  

Next time you will have to ask if she will allow you to borrow one to go to the kitty snack store.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Correction: You found BBB guarding *HER* Bal Bags.
> 
> Next time you will have to ask if she will allow you to borrow one to go to the kitty snack store.


 
Silly me....looks like they've gone the same way as that Pucci scarf that used to be mine. 
*Eberythin' pritty is mine naow, Mama.All mine.*


----------



## poopsie

Oooohhhhhh I spy a CH bag in there too.....................is that what I *think* it is?!?!?

here  is my purse-napper


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Oooohhhhhh I spy a CH bag in there too.....................is that what I *think* it is?!?!?
> 
> here  is my purse-napper



It's prolly a RED  one.  You know how those tend to get "misappropriated."


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It's prolly a RED one. You know how those tend to get "misappropriated."


LOL! 
No such luck...it used to be the CH bag that contained my new sunglasses....until I came home from work one day to find it being used as a Fort by Missy and Eamonn.....


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oooohhhhhh I spy a CH bag in there too.....................is that what I *think* it is?!?!?
> 
> here is my purse-napper


 
Ooohhh nice bag! Is that Boo, napping alongside?


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> It's prolly a RED  one.  You know how those tend to get "misappropriated."



HA! Those Chanels certainly are pesky! 



clevercat said:


> Ooohhh nice bag! Is that Boo, napping alongside?




Thank you!

That is my other black cat Pauley. Geezer cat. He is finally starting to mellow a bit with age. Little Boo is my fluffernuttter nose biting boy. He got me good last night.


----------



## clevercat

I have always, always wanted a kitten I 'knew' from the moment he/she was born. A kitteh that chose me from the get-go. Can anyone see where I am going with this?


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Murphy is having a kitten?  One that looks just like him?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Murphy is having a kitten? One that looks just like him?


 
Oh can you imagine. I don't think the world is ready for two Murpheys (hmm, Murphies?)
Noooooo........
Keep guessing!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Missy, enjoying a kiwi, spinach and apple smoothie......




Now - imagine what would happen if there were *two* Maia-Annabels.......
Missy's fur-mum is pregnant!
Me and her original family are very friendly, I get all the updates about her Mum and Dad, and her half-sister, they and their hoomins are such a nice family...and they adore their cats. 
She is due next week (I asked if she could possibly hold on until next Friday, as that's my birthday ) and I'll be off to visit as soon as they are settled.....and if there is a kitten who 'chooses' me.....well, there's always room here for one more!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Well, two of them anyway  Missy, enjoying snuggles with Uncle Norton and Daddy Gerbil....


----------



## poopsie

ooohhhhhh is there room for me? I wanna snuggle with teh kittehs too!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Wouldn't it be great if you could get a group shot of ALL of your kitties together!


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> Wouldn't it be great if you could get a group shot of ALL of your kitties together!


 
It would be a miracle! But one of these days......


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ooohhhhhh is there room for me? I wanna snuggle with teh kittehs too!


 
*Always room for mah Aunty poopsie! Come on ober here an' snuggle!*


----------



## Cindi

I wanna snuggle too!!!! Solitary creatures? I think not.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I wanna snuggle too!!!! Solitary creatures? I think not.


 
*Lots moar room on teh sofa, Aunty Cindi - ah will keep teh cushions warm until you gets here!*


----------



## poopsie

What is on the agenda for Miss Thang's burfday?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What is on the agenda for Miss Thang's burfday?


 
Well - she is getting a cupcake with a candle shaped like a Number 1 on it to start with.....


----------



## Cindi

And how about "Mama of Miss Thang's" birthday?


----------



## dusty paws

clever, how do you do it? how do all your kitties seem to get along?


----------



## cats n bags

Will there be pitchurs of the BD girl?  

Stinky wants to see her blow out the candle, and get frosting on her nose!  

_Dear Miss BBB,
Go easy on the celebration 'nip, you don't want that little Amen kitten posting party pictures on the internet...  

Just sayin'
Luv Stinky_


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> And how about "Mama of Miss Thang's" birthday?


 
Mama will also be having a cupcake (mocha-choca-vegan with a shedload of frosting)...although there may be more than one candle....



dusty paws said:


> clever, how do you do it? how do all your kitties seem to get along?


 
I have a theory it's because this seems to be a very calm, serene environment (goodness knows how LOL), maybe they pick up on it and relax? Also, I try really hard to stay out of their space when they join the family - they settle in in their own time. IDK, maybe this also helps....



cats n bags said:


> Will there be pitchurs of the BD girl?
> 
> Stinky wants to see her blow out the candle, and get frosting on her nose!
> 
> _Dear Miss BBB,_
> _Go easy on the celebration 'nip, you don't want that little Amen kitten posting party pictures on the internet... _
> 
> _Just sayin'_
> _Luv Stinky_


 
Oh, there will  be Burfday photos of Missy.....she is one on May 11th, so a little while to wait (teh cupcake is probably not going to last that long!)....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh, there will  be Burfday photos of Missy.....she is one on May 11th, so a little while to wait (teh cupcake is probably not going to last that long!)....



Peeper suggested that you might need to practice with the cupcakes to be sure that you get the perfect frosting shot on the big day.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Peeper suggested that you might need to practice with the cupcakes to be sure that you get the perfect frosting shot on the big day.


 
That Peeper is such a smart kitteh!
BTW, love teh signature


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> That Peeper is such a smart kitteh!
> *BTW, love teh signature*



Thanks,

Stinky helped me pick it out and get the purrfect picture to go with it.


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel's fur-mum gave birth to two large blonde kittens very early this morning, so they are birthday kittens! I can't wait to meet them (and post photos, of course!)....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel's fur-mum gave birth to two large blonde kittens very early this morning, so they are birthday kittens! I can't wait to meet them (and post photos, of course!)....




YAY on teh burfday kittehs!


----------



## Cindi

How exciting!!! So is today your birthday too??? If so I hope it is a great one!!





clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel's fur-mum gave birth to two large blonde kittens very early this morning, so they are birthday kittens! I can't wait to meet them (and post photos, of course!)....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> How exciting!!! So is today your birthday too??? If so I hope it is a great one!!


 

Yes, it is! Thank you


----------



## boxermom

Happy Birthday clevercat!!!resents


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdy Two Ewes, and the little fluffermuffins.  artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Happy Birthday clevercat!!!resents


 


cats n bags said:


> Hoppy Birdy Two Ewes, and the little fluffermuffins. artyhat:


 
Thank you! Maia-Annabel's fur-mum's Person thinks there is one boy and one girl kitten. I am visiting them next Saturday


----------



## poopsie

The day after Missy's burfday!

Have you told her about the new arrivals yet? :devil:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> The day after Missy's burfday!
> 
> *Have you told her about the new arrivals yet?* :devil:


 
Oh, I believe I will be letting that come as a delightful surprise......especially if I end up adopting the girl :devil:
Missy's fur-mum's Person thinks she had a boy and a girl - they have their little chocolate point smudges already *sigh*.....I hope'I'll be able to get photos on Saturday....


----------



## poopsie

HAPPY BURFDAY MISSY!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> HAPPY BURFDAY MISSY!


 
Sings: *It's mah party, ah'll eat cakes if ah wants to, eat cakes if ah wants to.....*
*Thank you Aunty Poopsie - photos comin' up soon! partyhat:resents*


----------



## clevercat

Missy with a few members of her Fan Club.....


----------



## Cindi

Happy cat piles in the morning! My favorite!!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## cats n bags

Happy BD little BBB!

Is there cake for everyone?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Happy BD little BBB!
> 
> Is there cake for everyone?


 
Ten teeny-tiny miniature vanilla cupcakes......


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Missy with a few members of her Fan Club.....
> 
> View attachment 1715923






What a precious picture 


I miss having clumping kittehs


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What a precious picture
> 
> 
> *I miss having clumping kittehs*


 
Clumping kittehs only good when all parties want to clump. Figs was just sleeping on my lap, Murph jumped up to join in, Figgy swore at him, Murphy bit back, Mama got caught in the crossfire.....


----------



## Dianabanana12

clevercat said:


> *....Look at mah smiley happeh face as ah help mama eat vegan cream cheese an' bredstix......*
> 
> View attachment 1655584



OMG this kills me  so freaking cute


----------



## clevercat

Nobody could ever accuse Missy of not taking every opportunity to look pritty....
First Birthday photos......


----------



## poopsie

OMG!

She is such a beauty. 

Although...................I must say..............sniggle..........sniggle...............snortsnort..........that last photo...........


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG!
> 
> She is such a beauty.
> 
> Although...................I must say..............sniggle..........sniggle...............snortsnort*..........that last photo.*..........


 
*That was mah 'preshun of Thomiss, Aunty Poopsie!*

And talking about Tommy..... who let teh cat out of teh bag?


----------



## poopsie

ummmmmmm....that is either one small kitty or one HUGE  bag! 



What a handsome boy


----------



## binky

she's precious


----------



## boxermom

Beautiful kittehs!


----------



## Cindi

Good morning gorgeous kitties!!!! Love all the pretty pics.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Good morning gorgeous kitties!!!! Love all the pretty pics.


 
*Want to see peektures of mah teeny-tiny brother an' sister, Aunty Cindi? An' mah fur-mum an' mah grown-up fur-sister?*


----------



## poopsie

Oh that is right-------- you are visiting the wee ones today


----------



## dusty paws

Yes pics!

Clever you should start a blog with all your kitties and their stories.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Yes pics!
> 
> Clever you should start a blog with all your kitties and their stories.


 
Do you know, I've been thinking about that but 1.honestly wouldn't know where to start and 2.don't know if people would be interested in reading it (My Crazy Cat Lady stories may not have wide appeal! )

Meanwhile, a photo of Missy's fur-mum and sister

Mummy




and 6.5 year old sisiter, who is frighteningly like Miss Maia-Annabel in looks and character




Kitten photos, anyone?


----------



## dusty paws

I for sure would read!

Kittens kittens!


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> *Want to see peektures of mah teeny-tiny brother an' sister, Aunty Cindi? An' mah fur-mum an' mah grown-up fur-sister?*


----------



## oscarlilytc

Kitten photos please!!  Do the new kittens have the same daddy as Maia-Annabel too?


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> Kitten photos please!!  Do the new kittens have the same daddy as Maia-Annabel too?



Yes, the same parents. Daddy is an unusual cat in that he takes on babysitting duties sometimes....they're a very close family.
Well, I fell asleep before posting teh kitteh photos last night so will do it when I get home tonight.
Meanwhile I left Missy fast asleep in the bag I was going to use today....I hope I won't regret that!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit them....just seven days old....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lookit them....just seven days old....



*faint* cuteness overload!  How precious they are!


----------



## Cindi

They are adorable!!!


----------



## clevercat




----------



## jenny70

Lol!  You are the Queen of cuteness!


----------



## dusty paws

oh my gosh! they are too cute!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## oscarlilytc

They are so gorgeous and so tiny!  They are just adorable!

Oh and you are adorable too, Maia-Annabel (but you already know that!).


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1719890
> 
> 
> View attachment 1719891



Don't worry about those little "bbb's" they will never have your cuteness.  You are the one and only BBB.


----------



## clevercat

Missy adores her Daddy Gerbil.....


----------



## poopsie

She is just the cutest


----------



## Cindi

They are so sweet.


----------



## boxermom

^^^that is one of the bestest kitteh pic ever!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^^^that is one of the bestest kitteh pic ever!


 
She looks like such an innocent angel in that photo, doesn't she? Truth is, the little minx has chewed through two phone chargers today (her third and fourth this month). No good blaming the Monsters, either - I caught her, cord in mouth, chomping away as fast as she could.....perhaps her new baby brother and sister will be a calming influence....hmmm. Or not.


----------



## dusty paws

how sweet!


----------



## poopsie

BAD Missy!!!


BAD BADBAD !!!



Think that will work?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> BAD Missy!!!
> 
> 
> BAD BADBAD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Think that will work?


 
*Ah don' knoes what you could be talkin' about, Aunty poopsie. Teh ebil Monsters planted teh phone cord on me. Ah was framed......*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ah don' knoes what you could be talkin' about, Aunty poopsie. Teh ebil Monsters planted teh phone cord on me. Ah was framed......*



But Miss Bean,

If you keep eating the charger cord, your mama won't be able to take pictures of your cuteness and share them with the rest of the purrsforum!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> But Miss Bean,
> 
> If you keep eating the charger cord, your mama won't be able to take pictures of your cuteness and share them with the rest of the purrsforum!


 
*Oh NOES!!! Ah  had better go an' hab a private word with those Monsters....nobody eber stoppin' mah mama takin' teh cuteness photos ob yrs. truly......Ah mean really - imagine a Purrs Forum without meeee at its heart. Blad an' Megs would have to close it in days.......*


----------



## alessia70

oooh she is so fluffy!!


----------



## clevercat

Teh Monsters are _everywhere_! Missy's fur mum's kittens went missing yesterday. Her hoomins searched high and low (bearing in mind the kittens are so young they aren't at the walking stage yet) before finding them both fast asleep in the tumble dryer. I wonder how they got there? Naughty monsters.....


----------



## clevercat

More photos of Maia-Annabel and her Daddy Gerbil....




This one is my favourite....


----------



## boxermom

She really loves him!^ We had a dog who would try to hug us with her forelegs on our waist, but normally our dogs don't do that ^ with other dogs. At least I haven't seen it. It's so cute.........


----------



## dusty paws

oh god teh cute.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

*One of these creechurs is a GURL! She better stay out of mah way when she gets here!* 

For the rest of us, a chance to 'squeeeeeeee' our little hearts out!


----------



## cats n bags

Miss BBB, you might like having a sister.  It would mean at least one of your siblings wouldn't be leaving the seat up on the litter box for you to fall in during a midnight visit.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Miss BBB, you might like having a sister. It would mean at least one of your siblings wouldn't be leaving the seat up on the litter box for you to fall in during a midnight visit.


 
*Hmmmm....it would be even better if certain members of mah family used the tray to begin with, Aunty Cats!*


----------



## Cindi

Kittens!!!


----------



## poopsie

Squuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dusty paws




----------



## jenny70

Oh. My. Goodness!  I don't think I have seen anything cuter!


----------



## clevercat

*Hay!!!!! Did any ob you see how far down teh page mah thread was? Let's not hab that happen again, 'K? Don' make me use mah laser eyes.... *


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
One of Missy's new siblings, perhaps?


----------



## clevercat

I have to have a quick brag about how smart my girl is....
I keep a large metal tin on one of the counter tops in the kitchen. It contains Bear's Hypoallergenic Diet biscuits, which Missy is rather fond of. Anyway, she has worked out that if she stands by the tin and bangs on it, Mama wil run in and give her a few biccies. 
I have just realised how well she has trained me.....
*Yep. So smart, mah mama!*


----------



## poopsie

I can just picture it....................:giggles:


----------



## boxermom

I always thought our animals train US, not the other way around


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I always thought our animals train US, not the other way around


 
So true. The relationship I have with her is very similar to the one I had with Clydie, the first feline love of my life - Maia-Annabel knows she has me wrapped around her tiny chocolate paw and plays on it. For example, preparation at meal times these days consists of Missy having a teeny little bite from each bowl before deciding which one she wil deign to eat that time.....
I am wondering what the kittens will be like (imagine two mini Missys) - off to see them again tomorrow, so will post photos after!


----------



## clevercat

*Want to see photos of mah teeny-tiny brother an' sister, anyone?*
* Hay! Lookit these! Blad an' Megs must've made them for meeeeee!*


----------



## cats n bags

Where's the baby kitty pictures?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

*Here we are, Aunty Cats! Here we are, Aunty poopsie! *




*Cute, aren't we?*


----------



## poopsie

SQUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

x10  I want to cuddle them!





poopsie2 said:


> SQUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Look at Missy's sister.....she already has many of the bossy, demanding qualities that we all know and love in a certain somebody here....
*Ah'm sure ah don' know who that could be, mama......*


----------



## poopsie

Oh cripes.....................how can you stand it .......teh cuteness


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Look at Missy's sister.....she already has many of the bossy, demanding qualities that we all know and love in a certain somebody here....
> Ah'm sure ah don' know who that could be, mama......



Oh. My. Goodness!  Cuteness overload!!  Clever are you going to take both of them?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ladyash

I want one! So much cute in one picture.


----------



## cats n bags

Owieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

All that kitten sweetness is makin' my teefs hurt.


----------



## dusty paws

Oh god!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness! Cuteness overload!!* Clever are you going to take both of them?*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Oh yes!  How could I not? Thank goodness there were only two in this litter!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Oh yes!  How could I not? Thank goodness there were only two in this litter!



Woo hoo!!  I was hoping you were going to say that!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> Owieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> All that kitten sweetness is makin' my teefs hurt.


 
Haha, I was going to say the same thing!  Too cute for words


----------



## clevercat

Teh little boy has already chosen his name. Missy's sister though...... *'Ah can't tell you that yet, new mama! Ah'm tryin' to look cute an' ah'm learnin' how to walk an' ah'm watchin' ober mah brother all at teh same time. Ah'm only a few weeks old, ah can't multi-task....'*


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Teh little boy has already chosen his name. Missy's sister though...... 'Ah can't tell you that yet, new mama! Ah'm tryin' to look cute an' ah'm learnin' how to walk an' ah'm watchin' ober mah brother all at teh same time. Ah'm only a few weeks old, ah can't multi-task....'



What did he tell you his name was? Did he say it was ok to share?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> What did he tell you his name was? Did he say it was ok to share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Why, yes he did! The new boy is all for sharing! As he snuggled into me and looked up into my eyes I knew his name immediately. Solomon Seal - very handy, as he is going to be a seal point when he develops his markings - and also the name of a real character of a kitteh in my favourite cat books......


----------



## poopsie

Hi Solomon and  :welcome2: to teh Purrrrs Forum!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hi Solomon and :welcome2: to teh Purrrrs Forum!


 
 Thank you Aunty poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you Aunty poopsie!


----------



## Cindi

Welcome Solomon! We love you already.


----------



## cats n bags

Welcome Solly!

You better make sure your big sister understands that your name is Solomon, after the wise person, and not Salmon, after the fish.  I have a feeling the little BBB was planning the dinner menu for when you arrive, and you weren't a guest.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Welcome Solly!
> 
> You better make sure your big sister understands that your name is Solomon, after the wise person, and not Salmon, after the fish. I have a feeling the little BBB was planning the dinner menu for when you arrive, and you weren't a guest.


 
*Ah can't believe you ruined teh surprise, Aunty Cats! Ah had teh grill all ready.....*


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


----------



## boxermom

Haha, salmon v. Solomon.  Welcome to teh kitteh group, Solomon!


----------



## jenny70

Welcome Solomon!  A fine name indeed!  Can't wait to see more of you, in fact you may need your own thread!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ah can't believe you ruined teh surprise, Aunty Cats! Ah had teh grill all ready.....*



_Those lemon slices are not really sunglasses either...

Luv Stinky _


----------



## dusty paws

welcome Solomon!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Those lemon slices are not really sunglasses either..._
> 
> _Luv Stinky _


 

*MAMA! Stinky is SPOILIN'  mah ebil surprises for teh new kittins!*


----------



## poopsie

teh kittins can't read........................... yet


----------



## clevercat

*Mah impresshun ob Stinky's Mum's signature......*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Mah impresshun ob Stinky's Mum's signature......*
> 
> View attachment 1748638


----------



## clevercat

MOAR photos of the kittins tomorrow!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> MOAR photos of the kittins tomorrow!



Woo hoo!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

*Teh floor, it interests me greatly.....*




Missy's sister, this morning.


----------



## Cindi

DEAD from the cuteness!


----------



## jenny70

Beyond cute!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boxermom

How can they be so cute?? Teh fluff, teh tiny paws......I want a snuggle..........


----------



## gazoo

What a gorgeous face!!!  How can you get anything done with that little soul afoot??


----------



## Jadeite

Too cute for words.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Teh floor, it interests me greatly.....*
> 
> View attachment 1759556
> 
> 
> Missy's sister, this morning.




Oh! OMG!! Oh teh cuteness...lookit teh little fluffernutter


----------



## clevercat

It's another six weeks before they are grown up enough to leave their Mummy, meanwhile here's a little cute-fest to keep us going 




*Ah wanna be at teh front ob teh pikture! Move it!*


----------



## poopsie

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG teh CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!

the little boy looks so much bigger than Missy's lil sis. 

I want a butterbean


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG teh CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the little boy looks so much bigger than Missy's lil sis.
> 
> *I want a butterbean*


 
*Ah would be moar than happy to send you one, Aunty poopsie! :devil::devil::devil:*


----------



## boxermom

Who needs tv when you have teh kittehs, right??


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Cute!


----------



## Cindi

Seal mitted Ragdolls? The cuteness is too much. Six weeks!!!! That is a really long time!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Seal mitted Ragdolls? The cuteness is too much. Six weeks!!!! That is a really long time!!


 
Seal mitted Birmans  I could've bought them home at eight weeks, but - as much as I would love to do that - feel they are better staying with their Mum until twelve weeks. I'm already shopping for them - igloo beds, treats and toys!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *ah would be moar than happy to send you one, aunty poopsie! :devil::devil::devil:*



_If they, I mean IT fits, it ships...if you hurry it will be cheaper ..._




_Luv Stinky_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _If they, I mean IT fits, it ships...if you hurry it will be cheaper ..._
> 
> View attachment 1761191
> 
> 
> _Luv Stinky_


 
*That bottom box looks big enough to fit Amen teh kittin in as well!*


----------



## clevercat

*Oh noes, Mama - ah'm not bored at all. Teh conbersation is sparklin'




Oh waits. Ah was wrong. Talk to mah pritty pink paws naow, ah am no longer interested.....*


----------



## poopsie

Oh my! Missy is all grown up now, isn't she?


----------



## jenny70

She's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> *Oh noes, Mama - ah'm not bored at all. Teh conbersation is sparklin'
> 
> View attachment 1772028
> 
> 
> Oh waits. Ah was wrong. Talk to mah pritty pink paws naow, ah am no longer interested.....*
> 
> View attachment 1772029



such blue eyes *sigh* 
Why do condos not allow pets grrr  I want a kitty! 
I'm thinking of making that a condition of marriage: must like cats and must live in a place that allows cats LOL!


----------



## dusty paws

oh hello pretty girl!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> oh hello pretty girl!


 
*Oh hai Aunty Dusty!*


----------



## boxermom

So cute!  Yes, talk to teh paw..............Ah'm busy restin'


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> So cute! Yes, talk to teh paw..............Ah'm busy restin'


 
How is Sabo doing, *boxermom*? Any more news after his blood tests?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> How is Sabo doing, *boxermom*? Any more news after his blood tests?


 
Nothing yet; we have a test scheduled Monday. Thanks for asking. He acts ok. It's always something, just like with kids.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Nothing yet; we have a test scheduled Monday. Thanks for asking. He acts ok. It's always something, just like with kids.


 
Sending him a big {{{hug}}}


----------



## clevercat

Four moar weeks until K-Day (Kittins Day)....

Solomon Seal was like a small furry blur this morning - here he is, about to jump off the chair




and Baby Girl, looking deceptively angelic


----------



## gazoo

^^  GAH!  Those are the cutest faces EVER!  You must be beyond excited!


----------



## dusty paws

So sweet!


----------



## Cindi

Double trouble! They are adorable.


----------



## boxermom

the faces are adorable but teh tiny paws get me! soooo cute!


----------



## poopsie

Oh my, she is the spitting image of Missy isn't she?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh my, she is the spitting image of Missy isn't she?


 
Right down to the way she snuggled into me, all blue eyes and teeny-tiny paws.....and then gave me a sharp nip before wriggling free to join Solly under a cushion


----------



## clevercat

Here they are with their Daddy.....


----------



## poopsie

So cute!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Here they are with their Daddy.....



Oh they are adorable!


----------



## clevercat

*Talk to teh tail,new mama - ah am noes posin' for teh famlee pawtrait. It borin'. Ah am teh Explorer!*


----------



## clevercat

*Nothin' to do with me, Mama. He was like that when ah walked in.....*


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


Is that the Murph?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> Is that the Murph?


 
It is indeed - he does love to sprawl belly-up in the most inconvenient places.....


----------



## poopsie

Ah wubs tabby tummies


----------



## Cindi

Caption: Let the belly rubs commence! 

He is adorable.






clevercat said:


> *Nothin' to do with me, Mama. He was like that when ah walked in.....*
> 
> View attachment 1785565


----------



## boxermom

Aww, I can barely stand it--kitteh belleh, and the tiny paws. Makes my Saturday happy


----------



## cats n bags

_Watch out Murph, my mum will blow a raspberry on that tummy!_

_Luv Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Watch out Murph, my mum will blow a raspberry on that tummy!_
> 
> _Luv Stinky _


 
Oh, Miss Stinky.....I remember taking the belly-up pose as an invitation to plant a rasperry on Murph's tummy. I am lucky I still have a face. Murphy was NOT amused.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Oh, Miss Stinky.....I remember taking the belly-up pose as an invitation to plant a rasperry on Murph's tummy. I am lucky I still have a face. Murphy was NOT amused.


 
Oh no!  I guess dogs are more tolerant of the crazy quirks of their people--I do this to my 90# dog and he barely moves. Cats expect more respect.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh no! I guess dogs are more tolerant of the crazy quirks of their people--I do this to my 90# dog and he barely moves. Cats expect more respect.


 
So true..... Sammy, our much loved family dog (now playing hard up at the Bridge) would roll over at your feet and wait for the raspberries to commence 
The cats....well, Colin used to stretchify himself right out so I could raspberry him properly....I loved that boy. Tommy loves raspberries, as does Norton (too lazy to move away), Bear (a cat addicted to any form of attention) - I've learned the hard way to steer clear of anyone else's upturned stomach.....
I've been watching Eamonn over the past few days. I know it isn't an adjective you would normally apply to a cat, but he really is a very cheerful kitten. Considering he had such a rough start in life, he is such a happy little soul. He loves the other cats to wash him and isn't scared to walk up to any of them (except the demon Lucy, of course) and stick his head under their chin - and keep doing it until they get the idea. He's six months old next weekend and is such a blessing in my life. I'll post photos of the party!


----------



## oggers86

I can give both of my cats tummy raspberries and quite probably the other 2 as well...will have to try when i go to my mums in a few weeks...fingers crossed i wont lose my face...


----------



## clevercat

Seventeen more sleeps until teh Siblings arrive!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Seventeen more sleeps until teh Siblings arrive!



How exciting!


----------



## clevercat

Missy's Monsters are back on form....found the kibble tin on its side and the lid carefully taken off, and a Birman and a Tabby bottom poking out from said tin (between mouthfuls, Maia-Annabel explained the Monsters had stuffed her and Murph in there and they were eating their way out)...
Then she (sorry, they - the Monsters) threw a bunch of grapes into the bucket of dirty water I was about to throw out. Those grapes that didn't end up in the bucket - well, I've been treading on them ever since.....
Apparently, this is to get me in shape for the Sibling's arrival.....


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


----------



## jenny70

Boy those monsters sure do get around!  I think they were at my house the other night!  I came downstairs and went into the kitchen and there were cherries and grapes all over the floor!  Baby Charlie ( cat in avatar) was sitting on the counter looking at me as if to say, "it wasn't me mom!".


----------



## boxermom

They are just thinking of your best interests, clever. That's their story and they are sticking to it.


----------



## clevercat

The innocent snoozing of a sleepy blonde angel.....
I wonder what she is dreaming about?




Love the way Missy even colour coordinates her nap time!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> The innocent snoozing of a sleepy blonde angel.....
> I wonder what she is dreaming about?
> 
> Love the way Missy even colour coordinates her nap time!



She is such a gorgeous kitty cat!


----------



## clevercat

It's been soooooo hot here today....
Here's Maia-Annabel, parked in a box, in front of the air fan.....look at the concentration on that widdle face....


----------



## dusty paws

ommmmmg. she has a box? rosie has one too. i call it her nest. lol


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ommmmmg. she has a box? rosie has one too. i call it her nest. lol


 
Yep. Missy has a box  - she uses it as her little Boudoir (*ah can't get privacy anywhere else, Mama - Amen teh Kittin is EBERYWHERE!* )...at least when Tommy and Eamonn aren't using it as a fort.....
All the toys I've spent money on, and their favourite toy remains a Felix cat food box.
Their other favourite - I can't tell you the excitement a trip to Whole Foods causes...I get my shopping double bagged in there. Not because it's heavy, but because the cats go mad for the paper carriers!


----------



## poopsie

Try sprinkling a wee bit of nip in the box


----------



## dusty paws

o hai missy, this is my box! love, rosie.


----------



## jenny70

dusty paws said:
			
		

> o hai missy, this is my box! love, rosie.



Adorable!!


----------



## Cindi

Awwww. I think someone is a bit spoiled? Nah...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> o hai missy, this is my box! love, rosie.


 
Oh Hai Rosie! What a cutie-pie!



Cindi said:


> Awwww. I think someone is a bit spoiled? Nah...


 
*Not me, Aunty Cindi....mah feeties are furmly on teh ground..... :giggles:*


----------



## boxermom

don't tell me you are having very warm weather too!  It's downright hot here and Sabo only chases the tennis ball once or twice outside before just enjoying the shade.

Your girls all look so adorable in their boxes.


----------



## qlove823

is there anything better than a cat in a box?????


----------



## clevercat

qlove823 said:


> is there anything better than a cat in a box?????


 
Hmmm.....a cat in a bag, perhaps? 
Tommy, in one of his favourite hidey-places.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> *don't tell me you are having very warm weather too!* It's downright hot here and Sabo only chases the tennis ball once or twice outside before just enjoying the shade.
> 
> Your girls all look so adorable in their boxes.


 
It's unbearable - I hate the heat at the best of times....but travelling into Central London in temperatures hitting the high 90s is really no fun.....can't wait for winter 
How's Sabo doing, now?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's been soooooo hot here today....
> Here's Maia-Annabel, parked in a box, in front of the air fan.....look at the concentration on that widdle face....
> 
> View attachment 1807551





I just wanna kiss that little chocolate nose!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I just wanna kiss that little chocolate nose!


 
*What, this one, Aunty poopsie?*


----------



## poopsie

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> It's unbearable - I hate the heat at the best of times....but travelling into Central London in temperatures hitting the high 90s is really no fun.....can't wait for winter
> How's Sabo doing, now?


 
In the cities, the heat always feels worse.

I can tell something isn't right with Sabo but we (the vet and dh and I) can't figure out what it is. You know how you can tell your animal just isn't his or her usual self?  I think we will ask for an ultrasound of his pancreas, tho it's expensive, since that's the only odd number when they test his blood. Mostly he doesn't seem in pain, but just uncomfortable, isolates himself more often, and eats way more often but doesn't gain weight. Yet his blood sugar is normal. Sorry, didn't mean to go on and on.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hmmm.....a cat in a bag, perhaps?
> Tommy, in one of his favourite hidey-places.
> 
> View attachment 1808312



_Dat Tomissssssssssss is rilly lucky I don't believe in airplanes!  

I'd be ober der so fast to snitch that scarf off of the chair behind him.  

Luv Stinky  _

Hay BBB!

Is this the weekend when your baby sis and bro come to take over your house...I mean join the family...I mean join the staff as one of your minions?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> In the cities, the heat always feels worse.
> 
> I can tell something isn't right with Sabo but we (the vet and dh and I) can't figure out what it is. You know how you can tell your animal just isn't his or her usual self? I think we will ask for an ultrasound of his pancreas, tho it's expensive, since that's the only odd number when they test his blood. Mostly he doesn't seem in pain, but just uncomfortable, isolates himself more often, and eats way more often but doesn't gain weight. Yet his blood sugar is normal. Sorry, didn't mean to go on and on.


 
I wonder if he could have the start of arthritis? I know Norton, when his hips are playing up, he eats like a pig but steers clear of the rest of the family. It's my cue to up his Loxicom dosage for a few days.....
Big hugs to Sabo - and to you. I know just what it's like to be so worried..... Hoping it's something that will soon resolve itself.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Dat Tomissssssssssss is rilly lucky I don't believe in airplanes! _
> 
> _I'd be ober der so fast to snitch that scarf off of the chair behind him. _
> 
> _Luv Stinky _
> 
> Hay BBB!
> 
> Is this the weekend when your baby sis and bro come to take over your house...I mean join the family...I mean join the staff as one of your minions?


 
Oh, that scarf, together with my Raisin Balenciaga - they are Maia-Annabel's favourite things. In the same way Stinkums loves orange, Missy (and her Mama) loves purple...
The new junior staff members are now arriving next Thursday. I have a hideously long meeting on Wednesday and didn't want to leave them in the kitteh pen for over fourteen hours, even though the cat sitter will be visiting  - so they will be staying a bit longer with their fur mum....seven MOAR sleeps.
Meanwhile, it may be just as well it's working out like this as in just three MOAR sleeps, Miss Lucy will be going to her new foster home (where I am hoping she will get her new foster mum to fall in love with her and will be able to stay there....) and two very nervous and frightened Meezers are joining the BBB staff.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh, that scarf, together with my Raisin Balenciaga - they are Maia-Annabel's favourite things. In the same way Stinkums loves orange, Missy (and her Mama) loves purple...
> The new junior staff members are now arriving next Thursday. I have a hideously long meeting on Wednesday and didn't want to leave them in the kitteh pen for over fourteen hours, even though the cat sitter will be visiting  - so they will be staying a bit longer with their fur mum....seven MOAR sleeps.
> Meanwhile, it may be just as well it's working out like this as in just three MOAR sleeps, Miss Lucy will be going to her new foster home (where I am hoping she will get her new foster mum to fall in love with her and will be able to stay there....) and two very nervous and frightened Meezers are joining the BBB staff.....



I like purple too, and it does work well with orange if you pick your shades well.

I am keeping up the trading spaces vibes for Miss Lucy and the meezers.  I hope it all works out for everyone.


----------



## dusty paws

tommy has good taste!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> tommy has good taste!


 
Why, thank you! 
Here he is again, my little camouflage expert..... Thomissssss certainly loves a good bag (just like his mama!)...


----------



## clevercat

*Three more sleeps, Purrs Forum ladies!*


----------



## poopsie

Teh KITTINS are coming!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!! Can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## jenny70

Woo hoo!! Can't wait for the pics!  I'm so excited for you!! I would love to have more kittehs but my husband would kill me!  6 is more than enough he said. (boo, hiss)..


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Why, thank you!
> Here he is again, my little camouflage expert..... Thomissssss certainly loves a good bag (just like his mama!)...
> 
> View attachment 1809802





Oh look how big that little man is getting!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh look how big that little man is getting!


 
Not so little anymoar.... he weighs a ton. Thomiss is Most Anxious to meet teh Meezers so I am having to scoop him up and out the way each time I go to the bedroom. He is one solid little guy!


----------



## clevercat

Nobody does 'cute' like Maia-Annabel does cute......

*Conservin' mah strength, Mama, for when mah new snacks, ehm, serbents, ehm, siblings arrive at teh end ob teh week.......*


----------



## poopsie

However do you stand teh cuteness?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> However do you stand teh cuteness?


 
I really don't know - she is soooo beautiful. I am very lucky.


----------



## clevercat

One. MOAR. Sleep!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> One. MOAR. Sleep!



Yahoo!!!


----------



## poopsie

kittins!!!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Wake UP!!!!  

It's already today over there and we want to see baby kittens!


----------



## poopsie

LOL-------------------I think it is only a quarter past 4AM  there. Clever is going to need all the sleep she can get before all that cute furry mayhem is unleashed.


----------



## clevercat

It's today! It's today!
I am collecting them after work. And Missy is already putting her paw down about who gets teh most attention on this thread.....she bit clean through my iPhone charger last night, turned her back on me and all but stuck her tongue out. *Ha - See if you can post any stoopid kittin photos naow, mama!* :devil:
Since this is the third time she has been displeased with me and done this, I have ordered six more chargers......


----------



## clevercat

Three more hours!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Three more hours!



So excited for you!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> So excited for you!! Can't wait to see pictures!


 
Thank you! Just setting up the pen and then I'm heading out to collect them. So excited!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> It's today! It's today!
> I am collecting them after work. And Missy is already putting her paw down about who gets teh most attention on this thread.....she bit clean through my iPhone charger last night, turned her back on me and all but stuck her tongue out. *Ha - See if you can post any stoopid kittin photos naow, mama!* :devil:
> Since this is the third time she has been displeased with me and done this, I have ordered six more chargers......


 
When they want to, our animals let us know very clearly how they feel about something. I know I shouldn't laugh at what Missy did, but it is funny.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you! Just setting up the pen and then I'm heading out to collect them. So excited!


----------



## clevercat

*they're heeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrre!*


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> *they're heeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrre!*


 
This is going to be way better than a new bag reveal!!


----------



## poopsie

Where? Where are teh kittins? Where ARE they?


----------



## clevercat

*Here we are, Aunty poopsie! Down HERE!*

*An' ah shall call you Minis-me*


----------



## poopsie

OMG!!!!! Teh CUTENESS!!!!!! 


Look how big Missy got.......................



nice floor btw


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> *Here we are, Aunty poopsie! Down HERE!*
> 
> *An' ah shall call you Minis-me*
> 
> View attachment 1818021


 

Adorable!!  All 3!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG!!!!! Teh CUTENESS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Look how big Missy got.......................
> 
> 
> 
> *nice floor btw*


 
Why, thank you....I must say it's nice, not having to strategically crop teh photos before posting 
I know -  Maia-Annabel is all growed-up...although she'll always be a kittin to her mama!
Solomon Seal and his sister are fast asleep in the pen. They were angels in the cab on the way home, unlike their big sister - I still remember her *singing* loudly all the way back...
Murphy, Phil, Figgy and Thomiss have all introduced themselves - Missy has taken a photo-op but other than that, has them on 'ignore' for now - as does the rest of the family....


----------



## poopsie

How is Figgy getting along?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is Figgy getting along?


 
Amazingly well, when you think he was uprooted at the age of 17, from the only home he had ever known. As long as his bedtime routine is followed to the letter, and the snacks are frequent and generous, he is a very happeh kitteh. I am so glad I adopted him.  He has found his playful side, he even played chase with Eamonn the other day, and is content to snuggle up with Noggin on the heated bed....


----------



## Cindi

SQUEEEEEEEE.......!!!!!!!!! OMG the cuteness!! I would get NO work done if they were here. Congrats!!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> SQUEEEEEEEE.......!!!!!!!!! OMG the cuteness!! I would get NO work done if they were here. Congrats!!!


 
I know - I am 'working' from home tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday and am not convinced they will be my most productive days 
Both kittins are now fast asleep (both in the litter tray, of course)....shhhh, sweet dreams, babies....


----------



## dusty paws

oh. my. god. i am seriously dead of the cute. can i come over and play? :O


----------



## boxermom

So cute!!! I love the tiny-ness of them


----------



## oscarlilytc

They are the most adorable things I have seen in a long time!  Imagine when they are all grown up like their big sister!  They will look like triplets - you'll have to put spots of paint on their heads to tell them apart!

My friend works at a facility that provides dogs (labradors) to blind people  When they have litters of pups (quite often several litters at once), they put code markings of paint on the little puppy heads because they all look the same!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> oh. my. god. i am seriously dead of the cute. can i come over and play? :O


 
Yes, please do! I am looking across at them now and wondering how I am ever going to get any work done today....



oscarlilytc said:


> They are the most adorable things I have seen in a long time! Imagine when they are all grown up like their big sister! They will look like triplets - you'll have to put spots of paint on their heads to tell them apart!
> 
> My friend works at a facility that provides dogs (labradors) to blind people When they have litters of pups (quite often several litters at once), they put code markings of paint on the little puppy heads because they all look the same!


 
I have been thinking about this, Missy Junior is the image of Maia-Annabel already....just somebody else she'll be able to blame naughtiness on, I suppose....I can already hear her. *Oh noes, mama, ah would neber hab broken your iPhone charger. Ah 'spect it was teh silly kittin. Send 'em both back, if you likes....holds on, ah will get teh parcel tape....*

Meanwhile, they both slept through the night like teeny-tiny blonde angels and at the moment are taunting Phillip from within the safety of the pen....they have some breakfast chicken left and he is trying to work out how to get it....


----------



## poopsie

Philip!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Philip!!!!!!!


 


O Hai, Aunty poopsie!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> O Hai, Aunty poopsie!



Aww look at that widdle face!  You just want to kiss his little nose!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1818926
> 
> O Hai, Aunty poopsie!




Hai my little precious :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I have never seen a cat with such an old fashioned face in my life. i just love him!


----------



## Cindi

Phillip! Good morning gorgeous!  I'm sure if you direct that adorable face your mom's way she will just have to give you anything you want. Or is that just how it works here? LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Phillip! Good morning gorgeous!  I'm sure if you direct that adorable face your mom's way she will just have to give you anything you want. Or is that just how it works here? LOL


 
Oh, that's how it works here, too  They all know to give me the 'Nermal the Kitten from Garfield' look and I immediately rush into the kitchen to get snacks 
I hope my new iPhone charger will arrive tomorrow - I want to take kittin photos!

Meanwhile a photo of little Missy Junior to keep us going....


----------



## jenny70

^^OMG, look at that face!
  I so want to come to your house and play with the kittehs!


----------



## dusty paws

Oh god. I want.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Oh god. I want.


 
*You can has, Aunty dusty.....ah will jus' wrap 'em both up for you right naow......:devil:*


----------



## clevercat

One MOAR photo, before the phone battery finally gives up.....





Both have been snuggling up in my lap this morning....I am so in


----------



## boxermom

I want to reach into the 'puter and pet their furzy heads!  Phillip has a wise soul look about him.


----------



## jenny70

Clever,
By any chance did your phone cord look like this?  This was my surprise this morning!





Grrrr...


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Clever,
> By any chance did your phone cord look like this? This was my surprise this morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819324
> 
> 
> Grrrr...


 
Oh yes. Lucky you . Little minxes, aren't they.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwww.......lap cat snuggle bugs. My favorite!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One MOAR photo, before the phone battery finally gives up.....
> 
> View attachment 1819197
> 
> 
> 
> Both have been snuggling up in my lap this morning....I am so in




Synchronized snoozing


----------



## dusty paws

*rolls around on floor* i want...teh cute!


----------



## clevercat

Two more photos, before the battery died completely.....
Teh kittins are _POOPED_ today....It's been an almost non-stop nap fest 

Solomon, upside down, and a cutie-patootie




Doing what kittins do best....sleepin' and looking cute


----------



## boxermom

^I love the white *socks* on their paws!


----------



## dusty paws

what sweethearts!


----------



## gazoo

These babies are so distinct!  I'd honestly never seen the breed before.  Congratulations on your newest babies Clever! &#9829;


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I loooooooooooooooove the new kittens!!! Especially the pic with Miss Maia Annabelle and the kittens together!!!


----------



## clevercat

A very quick Kittin photo before laptop battery dies (thank you, Starbucks free wi-fi! )








And Missy,wondering if she will need to look for a new home if the balenciaga goes the same way as the iPhone charger and wireless router (she wouldn't, but let's not tell her that, OK?)





And a little orange somethin' somethin' for Miss Stinky!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> These babies are so distinct! I'd honestly never seen the breed before. Congratulations on your newest babies Clever! &#9829;


 
Thank you! I am so smitten with them!


----------



## jenny70

*And Missy,wondering if she will need to look for a new home if the balenciaga goes the same way as the iPhone charger and wireless router (she wouldn't, but let's not tell her that, OK?)*

View attachment 1824052


_Mama, those handles help me sharpin my teefers! _


----------



## poopsie

Wow! Lookit teh tail on Thomissssssssss


----------



## dusty paws

kittens!


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs and Phil, still inseparable....




Missy Jr with a a little Phil on teh side




Missy Jr with a little kissie from Amen T Kittin




Solomon, looking cute....




and finally....almost ready to reveal her name to teh world.....
doesn't she look just like Maia-Annabel?


----------



## dusty paws

oh my god you made my wednesday!!


----------



## jenny70

Woo hoo! The mother load of pictures! Beyond adorable!!


----------



## cats n bags

Wut's er name!  Wut's er name!


----------



## boxermom

Cute overload, indeed! My fave is Gerbil and Phillip together.


----------



## poopsie

.......................... she looks like a Matilda


It is so nice to see Phil-------he looks great!

The rest of teh cuteness is beyond belief


----------



## clevercat

*Mah goodness, ladies - ah am quite sure ah was NEBER this naughty as a kittin.... so far, Salmon - oops - Solly-man has had to be rescued from teh top of teh shower curtain, an' as for that GURL kittin.....hmmm. Actually ah quite like her . She reminds me ob someone.....*


----------



## Cindi

So much cute in one place!!! Love my Phillip fix. Thank you! And kittens!!! They are all just too cute for words.


----------



## clevercat

So Solomon is a VERY bite-y boy indeed. I have teething chews for him but he still insists on using me as a chew toy. At the moment, I am saying 'no bite' and putting him on the floor each time he does this. He isn't taking the hint and just jumps right back up. Ideas, please? My arms and legs are like pin cushions.....
Even Eamonn joined in this morning - forgetting he is no longer an itteh bitteh kitteh, he jumped up on my bare leg and hung there......


----------



## poopsie

OUCH!  Most kittins outgrow it. We do have a notorious nose biter though. While he does like to gnaw hands and fingers, noses are his true passion.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OUCH!  Most kittins outgrow it. We do have a notorious nose biter though. While he does like to gnaw hands and fingers, noses are his true passion.



Sshh I don't want to give His Royal Nippiness any ideas... 
Funny, it was so bad this afternoon that I covered my hands in bitter apple....then forgot about it....until, that is, I picked up my coffee cup by the top and drank.... Bitter Apple is horrid!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Sshh I don't want to give His Royal Nippiness any ideas...
> Funny, it was so bad this afternoon that I covered my hands in bitter apple....then forgot about it....until, that is, I picked up my coffee cup by the top and drank.... Bitter Apple is horrid!



:lolots:


----------



## poopsie

Do Birmans like water? If they are adverse to it maybe a squirt pistol might help.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Do Birmans like water? If they are adverse to it maybe a squirt pistol might help.



I thought of this post a moment ago, as I tripped over one of the cats and accidentally decanted the bowl of water I'd been carrying all over Solomon. He didn't even flinch....'Not to worry, Mama, is only waters...ah will soon dry off'


----------



## clevercat

I love the look on Solomon's face in this one....he is a LOLcat in teh making. 




Oh, and he's more trouble than a barrel load of monkeys. Today I joined goodreads and my username has ||||||||| at the end of it because Solly chose that moment to jump on the keyboard....


----------



## poopsie

Oh he is just too precious for words!

I bet the PW strength was rated as excellent though


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat

My Office Assistants.....




Not exactly enhancing my productivity


----------



## poopsie

OMG kittehs under glass? Whatever are they doing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG kittehs under glass? Whatever are they doing?


 
In my lap, squidged under the table. Both currently snoring their heads off


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> In my lap, squidged under the table. *Both currently snoring their heads off *




I am off to join them....................sleep tight little ones


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I am off to join them....................sleep tight little ones


 
Night, night Aunty poopsie!

Sweet dreams!


----------



## dusty paws

Loveeeee!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Night, night Aunty poopsie!
> 
> Sweet dreams!
> 
> View attachment 1832191







::::::::::::yawn:::::::::::::::::::::stretch::::::::::::::::::::::dreamt of KITTINS!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel keeping a (sleepy) watchful eye over Solomon....


----------



## boxermom

Some of these photos belong on the Cute Overload calendar. I just ordered my 2013 page-a-day so I will have another year of kittehs, puppehs, hedgehogs, bunnehs, etc.


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! Look up there at that last post! See teh date? Ages ago. 




Noes makes me bump mah own thread again!




Me and' mah minions - lookit how squashed up they are, an' how much space ah have. If you're lookin' for mah mama, she's on teh floor. Sofas noes for hoomins.*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Look up there at that last post! See teh date? Ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 1843888
> 
> 
> Noes makes me bump mah own thread again!
> 
> View attachment 1843889
> 
> 
> Me and' mah minions - lookit how squashed up they are, an' how much space ah have. If you're lookin' for mah mama, she's on teh floor. Sofas noes for hoomins.*
> 
> View attachment 1843890



We was TRYIN' to post!  I musta sent 50 or 60 posts E V E R Y day.  I think the monsters snatched them off the interwebz before they came through.  

_BBB, my mum is lyin'  she only comes in here looking for Murphy pics.  :devil:

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We was TRYIN' to post! I musta sent 50 or 60 posts E V E R Y day. I think the monsters snatched them off the interwebz before they came through.
> 
> _BBB, my mum is lyin' she only comes in here looking for Murphy pics. :devil:_
> 
> _Luv Stinky _


 

*Dear Stinky an' Stinky's Mum*



*Love BBB*


----------



## poopsie

It is so nice to see you Missy! You are so generous to share your thread with those other cats


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> It is so nice to see you Missy! You are so generous to share your thread with those other cats


 
*Ah knoes, Aunty poopsie, ah knoes..... Sometimes ah think ah am too modest an' jus' too kind to teh others......*


----------



## poopsie

Well said Missy................................well said


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Dear Stinky an' Stinky's Mum*
> 
> 
> 
> *Love BBB*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844190



Dear Miss BBB,

I missed your charming little face and cute little toeses.  It's good to see you posting again.  You must be terribly busy trying to get the little fuzzies to toe the line.

Thank you so much for the Murphy pic.


----------



## dusty paws

hai missy an murphy!


----------



## gazoo

Youuuuhoo!  Hewoah there Bear!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Dear Miss BBB,
> 
> I missed your charming little face and cute little toeses. It's good to see you posting again. *You must be terribly busy trying to get the little fuzzies to toe the line.*
> 
> Thank you so much for the Murphy pic.


 
*Oh, ah am Aunty Cats! Ah'm sure you wouldn't believe how naughty they are....little monsters. Ah'm always tryin' to get them into - *ahem* out of trouble...:devil:*

This is possibly the 'squeeiest' photo yet, sent to me today by their fur mum's Mum...


----------



## jenny70

^^ That picture is too cute for words!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> *Oh, ah am Aunty Cats! Ah'm sure you wouldn't believe how naughty they are....little monsters. Ah'm always tryin' to get them into - *ahem* out of trouble...:devil:*
> 
> This is possibly the 'squeeiest' photo yet, sent to me today by their fur mum's Mum...
> 
> View attachment 1845409


 
Aww, no one can resisit these cute faces!


----------



## poopsie

I am so glad that they are able to remain together


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I am so glad that they are able to remain together



Me too - I could never have adopted one without the other. It was love at first sight!


----------



## behave

Is your new cat a Meine C00N


----------



## clevercat

Today's kittin pitchurs....

Olivia




Solomon


----------



## dusty paws

i want to give a smooch to the teeny tiny feeties!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> i want to give a smooch to the teeny tiny feeties!


 
*Yes, you may kiss mah feeties....*


----------



## jenny70

Oh. My. Goodness!  Cuteness overload!


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> *Yes, you may kiss mah feeties....*
> 
> View attachment 1849098


----------



## Cindi

Gimmeeeeee them widdle white paws!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I love teh paws! So pink and soft...........

Last night and today I took care of the neighbor's puppy (due to a medical emergency with them) and her feet are still pink and not callused yet. Nonstop action--poor old Sabo didn't know what to think!


----------



## poopsie

::::::::::::::dead from teh cuteness:::::::::::::::


----------



## cats n bags

We need to bump the BBB back to the top or she's gonna be sending her minions with the cute little feeties to stomp us!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We need to bump the BBB back to the top or she's gonna be sending her minions with the cute little feeties to stomp us!


 
*Thanks goodness you did that, Aunty Cats. Ah had jus' unleashed teh minions (AKA Teh Dark Forces of Ebil, because they are SO naughty....)....*
*Some pitchurs to brighten up Monday.....*

*Amen T Kittin, with his long, long legs....*
*



Murphy (teh UK version ob teh Dust** Bunny)*

*



Teh Dark Forces ob Ebil*

*

*


----------



## boxermom

Those paws are sooo adorable! Black kitteh's legs are indeed long! And Murphy is just so handsome


----------



## dusty paws

Hi pretty kitties!


----------



## madamefifi

Amen is inviting us to the gun show! So cute!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Amen is inviting us to the gun show! So cute!


 
I can't read your Henry thread without thinking about Amen T Kittin. He, too, was a bottle baby. I remember our vet saying the bottle kittens grow up spoiled and used to getting their own way and me and Eamonn laughed. Oh how wrong. At nine months old, he is _so_ naughty, _so_ demanding, _so_ used to getting things his way.....not just with me, but with the rest of the fur family too. Like me, they all indulge him - and I wouldn't change a thing about him


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, I fear I am creating a monstrous brat....but I can't help it!  I am paralyzed with love!


----------



## Cindi

I know how you feel. Tommy wasn't a bottle baby but he spent most of his recovery from his amputation laying in my lap or on my chest. He gets whatever he wants and goes wherever he wants. The rest of the cats have also fallen in line. He can plop himself down on top of the alpha cat and he doesn't even blink, anyone else would get a swat. Some cats are just special. 




madamefifi said:


> Yes, I fear I am creating a monstrous brat....but I can't help it! I am paralyzed with love!


----------



## poopsie

Does Missy know that you are talking about all these other kittehs on _her_ thread?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Does Missy know that you are talking about all these other kittehs on _her_ thread?


 
*Ah do, Aunty poopsie, an' mah rebenge will be swift an' terrible......*:devil:
Earlier this evening, Missy was plotting ebil activities with Solomon....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Ah do, Aunty poopsie, an' mah rebenge will be swift an' terrible......*:devil:
> Earlier this evening, Missy was plotting ebil activities with Solomon....
> 
> View attachment 1863331









BBB:  OK, You got the plan?

Salmon Fishie:  Yes Ma'am!  I stay up here and push the bagels over the side.  You will be down on the floor to catch them.  I am not to leave this spot.  You will take the bagels behind the sofa and let me know when the coast is clear.  

BBB:  Mama will never notice anything when she hears the crash.


----------



## clevercat

ARRRGGGHHHHH! Missy was not joking about the revenge attack. I recently bought reed lights - you know, with teh itty bitty fairy lights sprinkled through? I was so pleased with them....so imagine how I felt, watching Maia-Annabel strolling over to them just now and in one quick movement, biting clean through the wire....should just mention said wire was coated VERY heavily in Bitter Apple, too...
*Teach you to talk about other kittins on MAH thread, Mama....*


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> BBB: OK, You got the plan?
> 
> Salmon Fishie: Yes Ma'am! I stay up here and push the bagels over the side. You will be down on the floor to catch them. I am not to leave this spot. You will take the bagels behind the sofa and let me know when the coast is clear.
> 
> BBB: Mama will never notice anything when she hears the crash.


 
*Ha. Stealin' bagels is for teh babies, Stinky's Mum!.....ah have much greater plans (ebil ones, of course) for Salmon Fishie.....*


----------



## clevercat

*Ah was in so much trouble in the early hours of this morning, Purrs Forum ladies.....Mama said ah am a constant (ebil) surprise......mwahhahaha*:devil::devil::devil:

Woken at 1am by the most almighty fight in the Meezer Bolthole, imagine my surprise when, of all the cats I thought it would be, Maia-Annabel was the chief culprit. Brawling like an alley cat, I don't know what the Meezers had done but she was _furious_ with them. It didn't help that the rest of the fur family immediately formed a small crowd around the bolthole entrance and cheered her on.... *sigh*.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHH! Missy was not joking about the revenge attack. I recently bought reed lights - you know, with teh itty bitty fairy lights sprinkled through? I was so pleased with them....so imagine how I felt, watching Maia-Annabel strolling over to them just now and in one quick movement, biting clean through the wire....should just mention said wire was coated VERY heavily in Bitter Apple, too...
> *Teach you to talk about other kittins on MAH thread, Mama....*




There has to be a way to encase the cords so that she can't chomp on them. Either pvc tubing or some kind of barrier.  Perhaps a visit to the local hardware store is in order.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> There has to be a way to encase the cords so that she can't chomp on them. Either pvc tubing or some kind of barrier.  Perhaps a visit to the local hardware store is in order.


 
Yes - I thought the Bitter Apple was working....trust her to think it tastes *dee-lish-us, mama!*
I'm going to try some hosepipe...surely even she couldn't chomp through that?????


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yes - I thought the Bitter Apple was working....trust her to think it tastes *dee-lish-us, mama!*
> I'm going to try some hosepipe...surely even she couldn't chomp through that?????





I'll be happy to book the bets!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I'll be happy to book the bets!


 
*Sharpenin' mah little white teefies right naow, Aunty poopsie!*


----------



## poopsie

Oh I have no doubt


----------



## poopsie

bumping for Missy.......................


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> bumping for Missy.......................


 
*Thank you, Aunty poopsie! Mwah! Mwah!:kiss: Mama will post peektures later...we might eben throw in a little Phil, jus' for you (an' Aunty Cindi)....*


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! You Purrs Forum ladies! Wakes up immediately an' salute mah cyootness!*




Little Salmon Fishie (or Solomon Squeal as he is now known, on account of having a squeaky-voiced opinion on everything - *an' ah'm not afraid to voice it, am ah, Mama???*), bright and early this morning....
He adores his sisters, is completely in awe of Missy and copies her every action - but I'm not so sure the feeling is mutual....


----------



## boxermom

OK, Mr. Cutie-Pie!  We bow down to your adorableness


----------



## Cindi

Purrs Forum members everywhere are falling at your feet.


----------



## dusty paws

*snuggles laptop*


----------



## clevercat

So yesterday afternoon, I took the recycling out. Came back in, noticed there was no Maia-Annabel to be seen. No Maia-Annabel for the rest of the afternoon, or at dinnertime. Like all my cats, Missy is an inside girl. I tore the place apart looking for her, before going out into the street, calling her. I felt sick, thinking she must be outside and scared.
Still no Missy. Came back in, looked again in all the hiding places - not there. By now I am frantic. Because I am always so careful when I leave/come back in, I have never really thought about what I'd do if someone wandered off.
Regular readers here will know what happened next. Cool, calm and unruffled, she materialised in front of me, informed me she had played me, she had won, she had been smarter than me and where was dinner.....
Little minx.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So yesterday afternoon, I took the recycling out. Came back in, noticed there was no Maia-Annabel to be seen. No Maia-Annabel for the rest of the afternoon, or at dinnertime. Like all my cats, Missy is an inside girl. I tore the place apart looking for her, before going out into the street, calling her. I felt sick, thinking she must be outside and scared.
> Still no Missy. Came back in, looked again in all the hiding places - not there. By now I am frantic. Because I am always so careful when I leave/come back in, I have never really thought about what I'd do if someone wandered off.
> Regular readers here will know what happened next. Cool, calm and unruffled, she materialised in front of me, informed me she had played me, she had won, she had been smarter than me and where was dinner.....
> Little minx.



She was just checking out the 4th dimension--no worries.


----------



## poopsie

Yep. Mine do that all the time---hide in plain sight. 

Bad Missy!


----------



## Cindi

That happens to me at least 1 per week. Last time I finally found Happy sitting in a window sill behind the curtains. She was definitely the hide and seek winner. Glad to hear Miss Thing is ok.


----------



## clevercat

*Mama gots some cord protectors for teh iPhone charger an' teh lamps.....NOMNOMNOM....*


----------



## boxermom

^LOL.....what a face!


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel has been sneezing and sniffling (mainly great big wet sneezes, aimed at me) all night. We're off to the vet, her in one carrier, Bear in another, in an hour.
I'm hoping the vet can give me something I can administer to anyone else who has the first sign of a sneeze.....


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez.......................I sure hope everyone feels better SOON!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> oh geez.......................i sure hope everyone feels better soon!!!!!



+1


----------



## clevercat

My poor little Missy - she's not been properly poorly before and she is not happy.
Still, she found the strength to flirt with everyone at the vets - she had two shots and - unfortunately - is going to get worse before she gets better. Eamonn and Murphy are also sneezing - I have antibiotics for everyone, and anyone who even sneezes once is going straight onto a five day course....
I am running out to get a bottle of feliway for hoomins (Pinot Grigio).


----------



## poopsie

Yikes! 

You poor thing............................better make it two bottles


----------



## clevercat

Trying to pill Murphy is a nightmare. I finally got the tablet down him- almost losing my fingers in the process, only for him to deliberately sick it back up five minutes later. And Maia-Annabel is SO ill. Her third lid is up, she is off her food....all she wants is cuddles. So I am on the sofa, with her, Figaro and Bear - with new girl curled up on the arm next to us.
X Factor and a large glass of wine are calling my name....


----------



## gazoo

Poor babies and poor you, *Clever*.  Thank goodness for wine!  I hope everyone feels better quickly.  &#9825;


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> My poor little Missy - she's not been properly poorly before and she is not happy.
> Still, she found the strength to flirt with everyone at the vets - she had two shots and - unfortunately - is going to get worse before she gets better. Eamonn and Murphy are also sneezing - I have antibiotics for everyone, and anyone who even sneezes once is going straight onto a five day course....
> I am running out to get a bottle of feliway for hoomins (Pinot Grigio).


 

omg! Dear Cousin Butterbean, Sending you and your brothers, sisters and uncles a big get well kiss ! Get well soon  







LOVE, your Cousin in Norway


----------



## vanilje




----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Trying to pill Murphy is a nightmare. I finally got the tablet down him- almost losing my fingers in the process, only for him to deliberately sick it back up five minutes later. And Maia-Annabel is SO ill. Her third lid is up, she is off her food....all she wants is cuddles. So I am on the sofa, with her, Figaro and Bear - with new girl curled up on the arm next to us.
> *X Factor and a large glass of wine are calling my name*....





Ooohhhhhh!!!!!! They should have already been through boot camp and be at judges house by now. I have to wait for it all to be posted on Youtube before I can see it.
I am already cheesed off that Joseph Whelan is gone and that Melanie Masson the professional singer isn't. 


Poor Missy. I sure hope the antibiotics do their thing. And so glad to hear that the new girls is fitting right in


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Poor babies and poor you, *Clever*.  Thank goodness for wine!  I hope everyone feels better quickly.  &#9825;





vanilje said:


> omg! Dear Cousin Butterbean, Sending you and your brothers, sisters and uncles a big get well kiss ! Get well soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, your Cousin in Norway





poopsie2 said:


> Ooohhhhhh!!!!!! They should have already been through boot camp and be at judges house by now. I have to wait for it all to be posted on Youtube before I can see it.
> I am already cheesed off that Joseph Whelan is gone and that Melanie Masson
> the professional singer isn't. :blah
> Poor Missy. I sure hope the antibiotics do their thing. And so glad to hear that the new girls is fitting right in



Thank you everyone - Missy's cousin is sooo beautiful!
Maia-Annabel had a very bad night, which meant we all had a bad night.
Determined to crawl under the duvet as she always does, poor Missy spent the whole night wheezing, hacking, sneezing - at one stage she even added hiccups into the mix....
I think today she is at the peak of poorliness - I feel so bad for her 
Bear is over the worst, and I can tell the shot he had yesterday has done it's work. He's still sniffling but the discomfort I could hear in his breathing - that's gone now.
Eamonn is now sneezing like crazy but he is a dream to pill - a little smidge of cheese spread to disguise the taste and we're done.
Solomon is determined to catch the germs - I can't keep him away from Maia-Annabel - right now he is snoodled into her as close as he can get and she is sniffling and snuffling all over him. Only Olivia seems to have any sense, and is keeping herself a safe distance from the germy ones....


----------



## Cindi

Ugh. Poor baby just wants her mommy. I think Tommy caught her cold. He has been coughing and sneezing for the last 24 hours. If he isn't better by tomorrow he is off to the vet too. Feel better everyone!


----------



## cats n bags

I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon!  Do you have any lysine you can pass around in the food?  That seems to help my girls when they get a cold.  If the nose runnies get too bad, I've got some cold pills that help dry out their sinuses so that they can breathe a little easier.


----------



## poopsie

How is everyone doing?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Ugh. Poor baby just wants her mommy. I think Tommy caught her cold. He has been coughing and sneezing for the last 24 hours. If he isn't better by tomorrow he is off to the vet too. Feel better everyone!


 
Oh, poor cousin Tommy! Lots of get well snuggles being sent.



cats n bags said:


> I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon! Do you have any lysine you can pass around in the food? That seems to help my girls when they get a cold. If the nose runnies get too bad, I've got some cold pills that help dry out their sinuses so that they can breathe a little easier.


 
I'd forgotten about Lysine - at the Shelter we'd put it in the food every day. I have something called Bisolvyn that is a decongestant powder, am adding a pinch of that to the food at the moment.



poopsie2 said:


> How is everyone doing?


 
Let's see....Bear is very nearly back to normal, still a few snuffles but he is so much better. Missy had a better night, but is still off her food. I am hoping the shots she had will kick in soon - when the vet said she would get worse before she gets better - well, she really meant it. Poor baby girl.
Now the second wave - Solly, Murphy, Eamonn, Noggin and Simon are all on teh antibiotics - if Murph gets any worse he'll be heading up to the vet for a shot.
I'm not sure whether Tommy is belching louder than normal or coughing, but am keeping a close eye on him.
Fingers crossed, everyone else seems OK - Norton is obviously totally immune as he has been sneezed on by everyone and is constantly snoodled up with the germy ones.....


----------



## gazoo

Love to all the furrrrbabies and a special smooch to Bear from gazoo. &#9829;


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Love to all the furrrrbabies and a special smooch to Bear from gazoo. &#9829;


Big snotty-smooch back atcha from the baby Bear, *Gazoo*!
I have a feeling I'll be heading vet-wards with Tommy, Murphy and Solomon this week....this really wasn't such a great time for me to put a Balenciaga bag on layaway, was it? *rolls eyes at self*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Big snotty-smooch back atcha from the baby Bear, *Gazoo*!
> I have a feeling I'll be heading vet-wards with Tommy, Murphy and Solomon this week....this really wasn't such a great time for me to put a Balenciaga bag on layaway, was it? *rolls eyes at self*



Oh Noes!

I hope everyone will be OK.  Maybe the vet should give you 1 of everything for all of the kitties.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Oh Noes!
> 
> I hope everyone will be OK. Maybe the vet should give you 1 of everything for all of the kitties.


 
I have antibiotics for everyone, but wondering if they need shots as those seem far more effective....
The good news is Missy is back on form! 
*Ah hab been all stuffed up an' ah hab been sneezin' on all mah minions...sharin' teh loves, ladies.....jus' sharin' teh loves.....*
So she's just had something to eat, first time since Saturday. So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I have antibiotics for everyone, but wondering if they need shots as those seem far more effective....
> The good news is Missy is back on form!
> *Ah hab been all stuffed up an' ah hab been sneezin' on all mah minions...sharin' teh loves, ladies.....jus' sharin' teh loves.....*
> So she's just had something to eat, first time since Saturday. So glad she is feeling better.




Is the shot a steroid?  That has always been the last resort when I had some that had a really bad time with the URI's.  Mostly we did an antibiotic if they developed an infection, and benedryl/chlortrimeton if they needed an antihistimine to unstuff the noses.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is the shot a steroid? That has always been the last resort when I had some that had a really bad time with the URI's. Mostly we did an antibiotic if they developed an infection, and benedryl/chlortrimeton if they needed an antihistimine to unstuff the noses.


 

No - not a steroid. Missy had Loxicom (pain relief and anti-inflammatory) and both she and Bear had a Convenia shot. The rest of the patients are on Ronaxan - although Murphy and Tommy are next to impossible to pill....


----------



## cats n bags

How are the furry little beasties today?  I hope they are getting better.  

I'll send a special  for Murphy.


----------



## Lush Life

vanilje said:


> omg! Dear Cousin Butterbean, Sending you and your brothers, sisters and uncles a big get well kiss ! Get well soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, your Cousin in Norway



Missy's cousin is simply beautiful!

Best of health to the entire CleverClan.


----------



## clevercat

Today's health update: Bear is better! Hurrah!
Missy is still sneezing, but getting better.
Still on the sick list: Murphy, Tommy, Solomon, Simon, Noggin
Just joined the sick list: Almost everyone else 
Only Gerbil, New Girl and Phil are still sneezless.
I am picking up more antibiotics tomorrow...just hoping Foster will not notice if they're ground into his food.....
BTW - how long do antibiotics usually take to kick in?


----------



## poopsie

The new girl hasn't whispered a hint as to her name yet?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> The new girl hasn't whispered a hint as to her name yet?



She might have dropped a hint or two...I just want to make sure I heard her right....she's staying, anyway - no more looking for her Furever Home. I am a rubbish foster parent, aren't I lol


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> She might have dropped a hint or two...I just want to make sure I heard her right....she's staying, anyway - no more looking for her Furever Home. I am a rubbish foster parent, aren't I lol




Which is why I know better than to even start---LOL. I would keep them all and that is just not feasible where I live. 

Maybe you could drop  a hint as to what it was she whispered?  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Which is why I know better than to even start---LOL. I would keep them all and that is just not feasible where I live.
> 
> Maybe you could drop  a hint as to what it was she whispered?  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeze?




I know - it's madness. I really do have to put a 'No Vacancies' sign up...
I've asked little Miss Grouchy and I am allowed to tell you she thinks her name begins with M.....She's gone through three names before coming here. Let's hope she decides to settle on this one...


----------



## poopsie

She looks like a Matilda to me. Or Molly? 


   hmmmmmmmmmmmm.......she isn't Irish like Eamonn is she? If she was I would say she maybe looks like a Maeve. Or Mairead.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I know - it's madness. I really do have to put a 'No Vacancies' sign up...
> I've asked little Miss Grouchy and I am allowed to tell you she thinks her name begins with M.....She's gone through three names before coming here. Let's hope she decides to settle on this one...



Hmmm

She is a cat 

It starts with an M

I know!  :bulb:

It is MINE!!!:giggles:


----------



## poopsie

Hurry up and ask her already!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hurry up and ask her already!!!!!


 
You were right! Matilda it is! Although 'Mine' has a certain charm - she thinks everything - snacks, the radiator cushion, my pillow, is, 'Mine!'


----------



## poopsie

:welcome2:  Miss Matilda


----------



## boxermom

I love how your kittehs share their names with you. Only one time did we change one of our adopted dogs' names and he basically told us they gave him the wrong name (it was Brutus), that he was a gentle boy who would like a regular name so he became our Sam.

And I laugh in commiseration over all the ways we learn to dose our animals with their medicines! We have used cheese, liverwurst, cut up in food then put chicken broth to make the food tastier, peanut butter, etc. Anything called *favorful, chewable* is sure to make Sabo spit it out.


----------



## Cindi

Welcome home Matilda! You have no idea how lucky you are.


----------



## clevercat

Feel my stress levels over teh interwebs, everyone? 
Missy had a relapse and this morning it looked like she would be spending tonight on a drip at the vet's....
I have been frantic. I stopped off to get some AD on the way home and thank goodness, she has had a syringe full and after that, drank some of it herself from her bowl.
My home is full of kittehs sneezing and sniffling. We need 'get well' thoughts, please.....


----------



## gazoo

Sending healthy vibes your way *Clever*.  Poor babies, the whole lot of you.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  

You better eats that foods and drinks tha water NAOW!  If you don't, you hafta go to Ebil Vet's and get a crappy haircut and sleep on a crappy bed with an IV in your arm.  

Luv, Stinky _

I hope everyone will be OK.  Can you give SQ fluids at home?  The late Pest used to get those colds and would need a couple of rounds of fluids to get over the hump.


----------



## Cindi

Poor babies. Sending many get well wishes across the pond.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, poor babies. I hope everyone is feeling better real soon!  Hugs to you Clever.


----------



## poopsie

Oh missy pleeeeze get better soon


----------



## boxermom

Healthy vibes being sent across the pond to Missy and the group.


----------



## cats n bags

How is Team Butterbean  this morning?  I hope little Missy hasn't had to spend any time at the vet, and that everyone is getting better.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How is Team Butterbean  this morning?  I hope little Missy hasn't had to spend any time at the vet, and that everyone is getting better.



Little Missy has moved into Noggin's box - he just can't work it out, he keeps wandering up to it, peering in and seeing a poorly Butterbean.... - it's very warm there and she has peace and quiet. She is still not eating by herself, last night I syringe fed her and this morning I force fed some sardine and tomato paste just to get the antibiotic down her... Vet says she just has to wait for the virus to work itself out of her system....I don't think she is poorly enough to be put on a drip - she is tired, but has had a week of hacking cough and sneezing, so no wonder. I have the whole weekend at home with her, and have got loads of stinky treats to tempt her to eat. I am also giving her a drop of Loxicom each day until she is better.
The rest of the gang is sneezing  and snuffling but all have their appetites back and are behaving like their usual naughty selves...especially Solomon, who I caught this morning, legging it across the lounge floor with a whole slice of vegan bacon (so much for my breakfast) in his mouth....


----------



## poopsie

Hugs to all of you


----------



## madamefifi

Poor sick babies! I hate it when one of mine is ill, I can't imagine having them all go down at the same time! 

Love the name Matilda, by the way. I had a Mathilda ( with an "h"), such a special girl and very much missed.


----------



## clevercat

Missy - I hope - is finally on the mend. She is still not her usual, vocal, bossy self, but she looks much brighter, her third eyelid has gone back down and this morning, she ate some of her favourite kibble without me first having to syringe feed her some AD....
What a week.
Miss Matilda is glad everyone approves of her name. Considering she has been an only cat her whole life, she has been absorbed into the family so easily.... As I write this, she is asleep on the sofa next to Bear....


----------



## poopsie

So glad to hear that Missy is on the mend and Matilda is settling in.


----------



## Cindi

Good news. Wow what a week! So glad everyone is on the mend, especially mom. I love the name Matilda. She must be so happy to finally have a home and a family where she feels safe and loved. The positive energy in your home must be amazing. I wish I could come visit. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Aren't they cute together? Maia-Annabel loves her papa....


----------



## poopsie

OMG that poor box! :lolots:


----------



## cats n bags

There is obviously too much cuteness for that box to hold.  I don't know if there has ever been a bocks big enough to hold so much.  

Have Miss BBB and the others conquered the evil sneezles yet?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> There is obviously too much cuteness for that box to hold. I don't know if there has ever been a bocks big enough to hold so much.
> 
> Have Miss BBB and the others conquered the evil sneezles yet?


 
Miss Bean is still sneezing like crazy (she's coming to the end of her antibiotic course), but is no longer coughing or poorly and is otherwise back to normal. Yaay!
Miss Matilda is now full of a cold but is an angel whe it come to taking her antibiotics.
As for the rest.....fingers crossed!


----------



## clevercat

*Thinkin' ob goin' somewheres without me, mama? Ah suggests you thinks again.....*


----------



## jenny70

Too cute!  Missy and the purse!


----------



## cats n bags

_Don't worry Miss Bean,  I'm sure your mum was planning to take the purty purse to the snack store to pick up some beagles and cheeze for your breakfast in the morning.

Luv, Stinky  

p.s.  My Mum rilly likes that bag.  Would you please put Mr. Murphy in the purse and stick them both in the mail? :ninja: _


----------



## boxermom

^LOL at Stinky and Missy.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Don't worry Miss Bean, I'm sure your mum was planning to take the purty purse to the snack store to pick up some beagles and cheeze for your breakfast in the morning._
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _
> 
> _p.s. My Mum rilly likes that bag. Would you please put Mr. Murphy in the purse and stick them both in the mail? :ninja: _


 

I think Missy would be more than happy to pop him in teh post to you - shortly after this photo was taken, the two of them brawled like alley cats. Missy is still _furious _with him..... 




*Murphy was stealin' mah spaces, an' sayin' rude words to me, mama. Sends him to Stinky, ah'll jus' get a bocks, we can squish him ups real smalll.....*


----------



## Harper Quinn

clevercat said:
			
		

> Thinkin' ob goin' somewheres without me, mama? Ah suggests you thinks again.....



Omg!!!!! Adorbs!!!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> I think Missy would be more than happy to pop him in teh post to you - shortly after this photo was taken, the two of them brawled like alley cats. Missy is still furious with him.....
> 
> Murphy was stealin' mah spaces, an' sayin' rude words to me, mama. Sends him to Stinky, ah'll jus' get a bocks, we can squish him ups real smalll.....



Lol its good to know my two arent the only ones who fall out!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I think Missy would be more than happy to pop him in teh post to you - shortly after this photo was taken, the two of them brawled like alley cats. Missy is still _furious _with him.....
> 
> View attachment 1911290
> 
> 
> *Murphy was stealin' mah spaces, an' sayin' rude words to me, mama. Sends him to Stinky, ah'll jus' get a bocks, we can squish him ups real smalll.....*



_Yippee!!!  I'll PM you my address...resents

OH NOES!!!  

I don't got any thumbs!  How can I send you a message if I don't got any thumbs!   

Peeper gots thumbs, but she's...well she's...um...:girlwhack:
Bless her little heart.  :cry:

Would the bill man know where to send the bocks if you just put special delivery for Stinky's Mum?  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Get 'em Missy :boxing:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Yippee!!! I'll PM you my address...resents_
> 
> _OH NOES!!! _
> 
> _*I don't got any thumbs! How can I send you a message if I don't got any thumbs!* _
> 
> _Peeper gots thumbs, but she's...well she's...um...:girlwhack:_
> _Bless her little heart. :cry:_
> 
> _Would the bill man know where to send the bocks if you just put special delivery for Stinky's Mum? _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*Ah yes. Teh one glarin' flaw in this otherwise brilliant ebil plan, Miss Stinky.*
*As you can see, Murphy teh Miscreant annoyed Thomiss too, so we stuffed him in teh bocks for you...an' then we realised - we noes got noes thumbs either! *




*An' mah mama will not write teh address on teh stinkin' bocks, either. For some reason, she likes old fatboy.....*

*Love, Miss BBB and Mr PBB*


----------



## cats n bags

_bummers all around..._:rain:

_Luv, Stinky _


----------



## boxermom

^^Luv Murphy in the bocks!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _bummers all around..._:rain:
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 


boxermom said:


> ^^Luv Murphy in the bocks!


 
*Stinky's Mum wants Murphy, Sabo's Mum wants Murphy.....If we could works out teh lack ob thumbs problem, we could SELL him an' use teh monies for SNACKS!*


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> *Stinky's Mum wants Murphy, Sabo's Mum wants Murphy.....If we could works out teh lack ob thumbs problem, we could SELL him an' use teh monies for SNACKS!*


 
Ebil thoughts from teh kittehs!  Ah'm sure your mum feeds you plenteh!


----------



## cats n bags

Bumping so Miss Bean don't turn us all into zombeans.


----------



## boxermom

^


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Bumping so Miss Bean don't turn us all into zombeans.


 
*zombeans.....*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Bumping so Miss Bean don't turn us all into zombeans.





Pictures please when it happens!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Pictures please when it happens!


 
*Preparin' mah Hallowbean pictures today, Aunty poopsie! Those kittins are already little debils.....ah swares ah don' know who they get their behaviours from.....*


----------



## clevercat

I spent most of yesterday painting my kitchen. Of course, this would coincide with Missy deciding she cannot bear to be parted with me, even for a moment. Much of the painting was accomplished with her in one arm and a paint brush in the other...and a running commentary.... as you can imagine - *Ah like that colour, Mama. Makes sure you do a good job - look, right there you hab missed a bit. It's a goods job ah'm here to assist isn't it?*


----------



## poopsie

I remember last time Missy 'helped' you paint........................


----------



## boxermom

That must slow you down, clever. Missy gets final approval on the color?  It's weird how sometimes our animals cannot be separated from us.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> I spent most of yesterday painting my kitchen. Of course, this would coincide with Missy deciding she cannot bear to be parted with me, even for a moment. Much of the painting was accomplished with her in one arm and a paint brush in the other...and a running commentary.... as you can imagine - Ah like that colour, Mama. Makes sure you do a good job - look, right there you hab missed a bit. It's a goods job ah'm here to assist isn't it?



We also had our kitchen painted yesterday--I fully expected to come home to a white kitten with brand-new yellow spots but the painter was smart enough to shut the door and keep certain "helpful" kitties out. The painter said Henry scratched at the door and hollered "Lemme in! Yer doin' it wrong!" practically the whole time.


----------



## clevercat

Just been watching Missy as she proudly carried a bright red ball into the lounge. Watched her as she set it down, examined it closely, booted it across the room, retrieved it and carried it back into the kitchen. I didn't remember buying it for her and no wonder...when I went in to see if I could join the game, found out her ball was a tomato


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Just been watching Missy as she proudly carried a bright red ball into the lounge. Watched her as she set it down, examined it closely, booted it across the room, retrieved it and carried it back into the kitchen. I didn't remember buying it for her and no wonder...when I went in to see if I could join the game, found out her ball was a tomato


----------



## boxermom

Haha! Missy and the Tomato--could be the title of a children's book.


----------



## cats n bags

To the average human bean, it looked like a tomato.  Miss BBB recognized that it was really one of the monsters, and had come to steal Salmon Fishie and Amen T. Kitten.


----------



## oggers86

I wish my cats would do somethibg interesting!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> To the average human bean, it looked like a tomato. Miss BBB recognized that it was really one of the monsters, and had come to steal Salmon Fishie and Amen T. Kitten.


 
*That's right, Aunty Cats! It was a TOMONSTER! An' ah have saved teh stinkin' kittins from another two of them (Mama is neber goin' to find what ah have done with one ob them, bwahahahaha....) las' night.*

Yep - another two tomatoes went missing last night, and so far I have only found one.....




oggers86 said:


> I wish my cats would do somethibg interesting!


 
Ha - as I was reading your post, there was a tremendous Siamese bellow from the hallway as Foster, in a terrible rage, swept all the vases and candles off the cabinet declaring them, 'A TERRIBLE ARRANGEMENT, PERSON! I NOES LIKE IT! DO IT PROPERLY AND ARRANGE THEM TO MAI LIKING!'
Sometimes I think it would be nice if my lot just slept all day, like normal kittehs....


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Ha - as I was reading your post, there was a tremendous Siamese bellow from the hallway as Foster, in a terrible rage, swept all the vases and candles off the cabinet declaring them, 'A TERRIBLE ARRANGEMENT, PERSON! I NOES LIKE IT! DO IT PROPERLY AND ARRANGE THEM TO MAI LIKING!'
> Sometimes I think it would be nice if my lot just slept all day, like normal kittehs....



Lol well I would prefer them not to ruin my ornaments so I suppose I have that in my favour. Currently I have one cat asleep on the sofa, the other asleep on the windowsill in the spare bedroom. Neither one will move unless they need food or the toilet...


----------



## boxermom

oggers86 said:


> Lol well I would prefer them not to ruin my ornaments so I suppose I have that in my favour. Currently I have one cat asleep on the sofa, the other asleep on the windowsill in the spare bedroom. *Neither one will move unless they need food or the toilet...*




This describes my son's 2 cats--I swear they sleep 22 hours out of the day.

Clever, your cats certainly keep you on your toes and the rest of us entertained.


----------



## oggers86

boxermom said:
			
		

> This describes my son's 2 cats--I swear they sleep 22 hours out of the day.
> 
> Clever, your cats certainly keep you on your toes and the rest of us entertained.



Cats are still laying around although both have actually moved a couple of times. 

If there is such a thing as reincarnation i am definitely coming back as a cat!!


----------



## clevercat

Missy and Murphy....


----------



## oggers86

It seems every one of your cats get on..how?? My two refuse to play nice, elise is scared of elsa, resulting in growling, not wanting to walk too close and running away  

They have supposedly been together from kittens as they are sisters but they just dont get along!!


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> It seems every one of your cats get on..how?? My two refuse to play nice, elise is scared of elsa, resulting in growling, not wanting to walk too close and running away
> 
> They have supposedly been together from kittens as they are sisters but they just dont get along!!



Tommy and Solomon have been brawling like alley cats this morning, but lookit who I just found, having kissed and made up.....





I don't know - everyone has their fights and their favourites...but they all seem to enjoy snuggling at nap time 
Also, I am a big believer in Feliway - I have three diffusers running constantly.


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> Tommy and Solomon have been brawling like alley cats this morning, but lookit who I just found, having kissed and made up.....
> 
> I don't know - everyone has their fights and their favourites...but they all seem to enjoy snuggling at nap time
> Also, I am a big believer in Feliway - I have three diffusers running constantly.



There is no snuggling in this house..with each other anyway.

Ive been toying with the idea of a feliway diffuser, might just give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## oggers86

Just ordered myself some Feliway..where is the best place to plug it in? I was thinking of either the kitchen or the lounge as both cats have to go through the lounge to get to the kitchen to eat and go out...


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Just ordered myself some Feliway..where is the best place to plug it in? I was thinking of either the kitchen or the lounge as both cats have to go through the lounge to get to the kitchen to eat and go out...



It may be worth getting two - anyway - plug it in wherever they spend most time - leave it on all the time and don't expect results for at least a week. Good luck!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> It may be worth getting two - anyway - plug it in wherever they spend most time - leave it on all the time and don't expect results for at least a week. Good luck!



Think you are right about two so will get another, plug one in in the lounge and the other in the spare bedroom so that both cats get the full affects. 

Good job they both have their own separate areas so they can escape from each other.


----------



## clevercat

Teh Twins are now a little over six months old....


----------



## ladyash

Could I have the beauty on the right please??? Those eyes are just stunning! 
I always come on here and then leave wanting a kitty...Maybe some day I will suck up the whole allergic to them thing and just get one anyway and suffer for the cuteness.


----------



## poopsie

What a stunning photo! However did you get them to sit still?


----------



## jenny70

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> What a stunning photo! However did you get them to sit still?



Yes--what is the secret to getting this pose? They are lovely.


----------



## dusty paws

such cuties!


----------



## oggers86

I want the one on the left, I prefer it when the fur gets darker.


----------



## oggers86

Is the one on the left Solomon?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What a stunning photo! However did you get them to sit still?





boxermom said:


> Yes--what is the secret to getting this pose? They are lovely.



Ha - those two are natural show-offs! Solly rarely lets me out of his sight, and he and Livvie were just sitting that evening, chatting together, supervising me as I cleaned teh litter trays....
*'Mama is holdin' teh listenin' device up to her face again, Salmon Fishie. Jus' sits quietly an' say nothins about our ebil plans to out-cute Mya-Hannibal...'*



oggers86 said:


> Is the one on the left Solomon?



Yes - he's gorgeous, isn't he!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Teh Twins are now a little over six months old....
> 
> View attachment 1947782



OMG how can you S T A N D the adorablecuteness??


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Yes - he's gorgeous, isn't he!




Without a doubt!

I am desperate for a seal point siamese kitten but not allowed any more


----------



## clevercat

I have had such a craving for bread. I picked up a baguette on the way home from work, but didn't get to eat any....popped it down for a moment while I unpacked the rest of the shopping and within seconds, Missy and Olivia had torn the bag open and were ripping the bread to pieces....you noes need teh carbs, mama -we saves you!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I have had such a craving for bread. I picked up a baguette on the way home from work, but didn't get to eat any....popped it down for a moment while I unpacked the rest of the shopping and within seconds, Missy and Olivia had torn the bag open and were ripping the bread to pieces....you noes need teh carbs, mama -we saves you!



Did they play with the bread or actually eat some? I neve rthought of cats eating bread. Our dog loves bread and most any carb--pasta, etc.

Once I was cooking with some white chocolate. Broke off half a large bar, set it on the counter, and as soon as I turned my back, Sam (our Boxer then) grabbed it and gobbled it down. I was so scared it would hurt him and called an emergency vet hotline. They said since it wasn't dark chocolate, with his size he would be ok and he was.  You can't leave food alone for a second!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Did they play with the bread or actually eat some? I neve rthought of cats eating bread. Our dog loves bread and most any carb--pasta, etc.
> 
> Once I was cooking with some white chocolate. Broke off half a large bar, set it on the counter, and as soon as I turned my back, Sam (our Boxer then) grabbed it and gobbled it down. I was so scared it would hurt him and called an emergency vet hotline. They said since it wasn't dark chocolate, with his size he would be ok and he was.  You can't leave food alone for a second!



Oh, that much is true - I can no longer pop something down for a moment and expect it to be there when I get back (this afternoon, it was Noggin, with his face in a mug of tomato soup....).
Missy _loves _bread! Bread, bagels, pizza bases....Olivia also likes it, as does Eamonn. The rest of them look at me as if I am insane if I am foolish enough to offer them a piece


----------



## poopsie

some of my cats love dry cereal. Little Smudgie used to love to lick peppermint schnapps off the tops of the ice cubes. And while mine aren't all that interested in the bread they love the butter on it......licklick liiiiiiiiiccccckkkk


----------



## clevercat

**ahem* Ah juss wanted to step in an' remind everyone that.....
SANDY PAWS IS COMIN' TO TOWNS!
He's makin teh list an' checkin' it twice....he's gonna find out who's naughty (those stinkin' kittins) an' nice (meeeeee ).....
Mama came home yesterday from teh shops an' she had a huuuugggeee stockin' that S.Paws will be fillin' with all mah haul of treats an' toys an' snacks.....ah can't wait! *:rockettes::xtree::rockettes:


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

I should mention that the huuuggee stocking has some writing on it...

Dear Santa
I CAN EXPLAIN!


----------



## boxermom

Your cats are so lucky!  They are probably talking to each other about all the stuff they get away with and their person still gives them goodies!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I should mention that the huuuggee stocking has some writing on it...
> 
> Dear Santa
> I CAN EXPLAIN!





:lolots:


Yeah........................good luck with that one Missy


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss BBB!

You better start bein' rilly nice or Sandy Paws is gonna git you!  You might wake up on the big day and find a couple dozen kittins and a BIG OL' DUST BUNNY  in yer sock!

Luv, Stinky _

:xtree::santawave:


----------



## clevercat

*Deck teh halls with barfed up holly, fa lalalala lala la la....*
*Dear Miss Stinky
Ah'm not worried 'bout Sandy Paws - remember haow naughty ah was lass' year? Still got loads of goodies....if you asks me, he is too busy watchin' ober those stinkin' kittins to take any notice of a little angel like me...
Love 
Miss Bean
Pee - esss - Ah seen ober in teh other thread that you have kissed a BOI! Ewwgross.*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Deck teh halls with barfed up holly, fa lalalala lala la la....*
> *Dear Miss Stinky
> Ah'm not worried 'bout Sandy Paws - remember haow naughty ah was lass' year? Still got loads of goodies....if you asks me, he is too busy watchin' ober those stinkin' kittins to take any notice of a little angel like me...
> Love
> Miss Bean
> Pee - esss - Ah seen ober in teh other thread that you have kissed a BOI! Ewwgross.*



_I did not kiss that smelly ol' dust bunny!    That rude boize  sneaked up on me and wiped his boogie face on me.    This mornin' I wuz hidin' in the bathroom and stickin my toes under the door, and he touched them!    I had to go wipe the cooties off in the litterbox.   

Pee Ess yerself.  I'm gonna tell Sandy Paws that you want a couple hunnert kittins for Christmas, an you don' want any toyz cuz you want him to send them all to ME!

Luv, Stinky   _


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I did not kiss that smelly ol' dust bunny!    That rude boize  sneaked up on me and wiped his boogie face on me.    This mornin' I wuz hidin' in the bathroom and stickin my toes under the door, and he touched them!    I had to go wipe the cooties off in the litterbox.
> 
> Pee Ess yerself.  I'm gonna tell Sandy Paws that you want a couple hunnert kittins for Christmas, an you don' want any toyz cuz you want him to send them all to ME!
> 
> Luv, Stinky   _



*Dear Miss Stinky
You juss' try rattin' me out to Sandy Paws an' ah'll make sure you....wait - what?
OH NOES!




Mama said we hab to be nice to each other, or she will ask S. Paws to give mah loot to teh stinkin' kittins.....an' you will have another eleventy-twelve Dust Bunnies  in your stockin'......

Love Miss Bean*

Meanwhile, this bought back memories of Missy as a kittin - Olivia-Skye got a smack from Maia-Annabel last night (*teach you to steals mah biscuits!)* - she ran straight off to Daddy Gerbil for cuddles and sympathy....






poopsie2 said:


>



Love this!


----------



## boxermom

It's so funny how they enforce their *rules* in the animal world. When a smaller dog is bothering Sabo at the dog park, he literally sweeps them aside with his front leg. He's heavy enough to do it gently.

Is Gerbs the *grandaddy* of the group? Or the sweetest natured?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> It's so funny how they enforce their *rules* in the animal world. When a smaller dog is bothering Sabo at the dog park, he literally sweeps them aside with his front leg. He's heavy enough to do it gently.
> 
> Is Gerbs the *grandaddy* of the group? Or the sweetest natured?



I think Gerbs has a strong paternal instinct. I've never known a cat like it. I wonder how much of it comes from his being so badly treated in the past and in so much pain (he was in a shocking state when he first arrived at the rescue centre - had to have his tail amputated), then at the beginning when he was at the shelter he was so lonely in a pen by himself...now he has family and he is so content....he loves the youngsters, loves the old geezers (ignores Murphy, Simon and Foster totally, for some reason)....
LOL at the thought of Sabo gently booting the park pests out of the way


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Dear Miss Stinky
> You juss' try rattin' me out to Sandy Paws an' ah'll make sure you....wait - what?
> OH NOES!
> 
> View attachment 1962981
> 
> 
> Mama said we hab to be nice to each other, or she will ask S. Paws to give mah loot to teh stinkin' kittins.....an' you will have another eleventy-twelve Dust Bunnies  in your stockin'......
> 
> Love Miss Bean*
> 
> Meanwhile, this bought back memories of Missy as a kittin - Olivia-Skye got a smack from Maia-Annabel last night (*teach you to steals mah biscuits!)* - she ran straight off to Daddy Gerbil for cuddles and sympathy....
> 
> View attachment 1962982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!



_Ummmmmmmmm  Exactly how good would I have to be to get Sandy Paws to take the dust bunny   back to the North Pole?  

Have I told you how lovely your white toes and blue eyes are lately?

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Ummmmmmmmm  Exactly how good would I have to be to get Sandy Paws to take the dust bunny   back to the North Pole?
> 
> *Have I told you how lovely your white toes and blue eyes are lately?*
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Why, noes, you haven't. Hab ah told you how Stinky you are lookin' lately? 
Oops - Mama has jus' warned me about S. Paws again. Ah meant, hab ah told you how oringe you are lookin' lately? Oringe is very pritty, butt (:giggles if you would turn purple you would be mah most favourite thing in teh werld!*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Why, noes, you haven't. Hab ah told you how Stinky you are lookin' lately?
> Oops - Mama has jus' warned me about S. Paws again. Ah meant, hab ah told you how oringe you are lookin' lately? Oringe is very pritty, butt (:giggles if you would turn purple you would be mah most favourite thing in teh werld!*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Why, noes, you haven't. Hab ah told you how Stinky you are lookin' lately?
> Oops - Mama has jus' warned me about S. Paws again. Ah meant, hab ah told you how oringe you are lookin' lately? Oringe is very pritty, butt (:giggles if you would turn purple you would be mah most favourite thing in teh werld!*



_Hay!  Miss Bean!  
It looks like bein' nice and sweet has paid off for you!  Lookie what Sandy Paws is gonna put in yer Stockin'!  

Luv, Stinky  _




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8231475503/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

:santawave:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss Bean!
> It looks like bein' nice and sweet has paid off for you!  Lookie what Sandy Paws is gonna put in yer Stockin'!
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8231475503/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/
> 
> :santawave:



*Couldya makes him a bit MOAR purple, please Miss Stinky?
Ah may be able to swaps him for somethin' oringe. Want to see?
Love
Miss Bean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Couldya makes him a bit MOAR purple, please Miss Stinky?
> Ah may be able to swaps him for somethin' oringe. Want to see?
> Love
> Miss Bean*



_I might be able to take him to the fancy booty saloon where the old ladies go to get their hair done.  :giggles:  I wunner if I can drive the stick shift when my Mum isn't lookin...  What do you have to trade?  

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I might be able to take him to the fancy booty saloon where the old ladies go to get their hair done.  :giggles:  I wunner if I can drive the stick shift when my Mum isn't lookin...  What do you have to trade?
> 
> Luv, Stinky
> _



*For Trade. One x oringe kitteh, answers to teh name ob Jawje. Maybe joinin' our family soon.....will trade for a purple Dust Bunny 

Love, Miss Bean*

Meet George,everyone! He will - I hope - have his Furever Home here very soon.


----------



## poopsie

Hi George you handsome devil. 

What is George's story?


----------



## jenny70

Oh he is handsome!  Yes, details please!


----------



## boxermom

I hope George ends up with you, clever


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *For Trade. One x oringe kitteh, answers to teh name ob Jawje. Maybe joinin' our family soon.....will trade for a purple Dust Bunny
> 
> Love, Miss Bean*
> 
> Meet George,everyone! He will - I hope - have his Furever Home here very soon.
> 
> View attachment 1967914



_But Miss Bean...Jawje is a boi kitty.  I don' want no boize around here.  They gots cooties all ober dem.  B-sides, I sneaked out last night, and I couldn't make the car go.    I got all confooozled with the stick and the clutch, and all those little pedals down there.  

My Mum said he was kinda cute, but not as cute as Mr. Murphy.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> *For Trade. One x oringe kitteh, answers to teh name ob Jawje. Maybe joinin' our family soon.....will trade for a purple Dust Bunny
> 
> Love, Miss Bean*
> 
> Meet George,everyone! He will - I hope - have his Furever Home here very soon.
> 
> View attachment 1967914



What a yummy looking boy!!


----------



## clevercat

Just like his big sister....
Lots of food on teh plates, but Sol thinks it tastes better if it's stolen and then ripped apart (*ah am teh jungel tiger, mama!*)....


----------



## clevercat

*Salmon Fishie is PUSHIN' me, Mama!*




Maia-Annabel on the left, not impressed at having to share!


----------



## Cindi

^ LOL! Such a look.


----------



## cats n bags

I don't know what those two are sitting on, but the pleating makes is look like a cupcake with kittin frosting.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> I don't know what those two are sitting on, but the pleating makes is look like a cupcake with kittin frosting.



lol!  It really does!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't know what those two are sitting on, but the pleating makes is look like a cupcake with kittin frosting.



*Naow abailable in Noggin frosting!*


----------



## clevercat

*Butterbean Oberload!*

*Salmon Fishie





Oh Livers Pie (mah ebil nemesis)





Me, teh prittiest kitteh in all teh hoal werld!





All teh BBBs together (ah hopes Sandy Paws is readin' this an' he can see how good ah am, not bitin' those stinkin' kittins.....)*


----------



## clevercat

MOAR....
Missy with Thomiss and Olivia




Tommy with his girlfriend, Olivia....


----------



## poopsie

Snoodle pics!!!!!!  

Ah wanna snoodle wit dem kittehs too


----------



## cats n bags

I think I see a toaster there...

I hope the Bean Team isn't on a stakeout to snitch a beagle or 6 when Sandy Paws isn't looking.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think I see a toaster there...
> 
> I hope the Bean Team isn't on a stakeout to snitch a beagle or 6 when Sandy Paws isn't looking.



*Aunty cats, ah am shocked. Shocked an' hurt you would eben think of such things. We was GUARDIN' teh beagle toaster from teh MONSTERS. Didn' do such a good job though - they sneaked in an' snitched one when mama wasn't lookin'.......*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Aunty cats, ah am shocked. Shocked an' hurt you would eben think of such things. We was GUARDIN' teh beagle toaster from teh MONSTERS. Didn' do such a good job though - they sneaked in an' snitched one when mama wasn't lookin'.......*


----------



## clevercat

*OH NOES! AH AM ON TEH NAUGHTY LIST! 
Mama woke me up an' ah thought she was a Monster....so ah sank my teefies into her hand. Oopsie. Ah sure hope Sandy Paws was asleep an' not watchin' me.....*


----------



## oscarlilytc

clevercat said:


> *Butterbean Oberload!*
> 
> *Salmon Fishie
> 
> View attachment 1975340
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Livers Pie (mah ebil nemesis)
> 
> View attachment 1975341
> 
> 
> 
> Me, teh prittiest kitteh in all teh hoal werld!
> 
> View attachment 1975342
> 
> 
> 
> All teh BBBs together (ah hopes Sandy Paws is readin' this an' he can see how good ah am, not bitin' those stinkin' kittins.....)*
> 
> View attachment 1975343




Oh my goodness!  I don't know how you get anything done at all.  I'd just spend all day staring at this lot and telling them how beautiful they are!


----------



## clevercat

A little Sunday Squee....

The twins, snoodling as always....





And Missy.....*'Kisses mah lil pink feeties, tPF aunties, you knoes you wants to!'*


----------



## poopsie

mwah:kiss:mwah:kiss:mwah:kiss:mwah:kiss:


----------



## boxermom

Missie, you have bee-yootiful pink toesies!:kiss:


----------



## poopsie

One more week of good behavior


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> One more week of good behavior



I know....and I can tell that she is just itching to be really naughty!


----------



## clevercat

So I came home from work, ran a bath, poured a glass of wine, set it down by the side of the bath.....reached for it and realised Maia-Annabel had her nose in it and was taking a sip. *Oh, is nice, mama. Ah can has this instead of water in future?*
Funny girl. Meanwhile, and determined to stay on teh Nice List (at least until she has opened her loot on Christmas Day), this morning I found her touching nosies with George. No hissing, no cattitude....just a little blonde angel*.....(only for teh next four sleeps, Purrs Forum ladies, an' then - watch out world! :devil*


----------



## boxermom

Haha, she is determined to be on teh nice list. Some wine might accomplish that.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. She loves her new big brother, George. Those ginger boys are hard to resist.


----------



## AlovesJ

Awww...she's adorable.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwww. She loves her new big brother, George. Those ginger boys are hard to resist.



It's so true - I can't believe how he has just settled right in with everyone - he is SUCH a cuddlebug!


----------



## clevercat

Two more sleeps! Missy is still being an angel - I have photos coming up!


----------



## clevercat

Toasting those little pink feeties on Daddy Gerbil....


----------



## Cindi

Such an angel. Well, while she's sleeping anyway.


----------



## clevercat

Missy has made it through to Christmas Eve and is still on the Nice List. Her stocking is bursting with loot *(mah stockin' is bigger than any ob teh others, isn't it, Mama? Prob'ly 'cause ah've been good all year....)*, and she is snoodling Christmas Eve away with Daddy Gerbil and Norton.....such an innocent little angel.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Missy has made it through to Christmas Eve and is still on the Nice List. Her stocking is bursting with loot (mah stockin' is bigger than any ob teh others, isn't it, Mama? Prob'ly 'cause ah've been good all year....), and she is snoodling Christmas Eve away with Daddy Gerbil and Norton.....such an innocent little angel.



It must be killing her to be this good! Lol!  Watch out December 26th!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  

Yer lucky you get Christmas way earlier than I do.  I thought Sandy Paws might have a special surprise in your sock, but it might not get there in time.  Watch out for Bocks Day...

I hope all of you have a good haul and a Merry Christmas.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Miss Bean!!!
> 
> Yer lucky you get Christmas way earlier than I do.  I thought Sandy Paws might have a special surprise in your sock, but it might not get there in time.  Watch out for Bocks Day...
> 
> I hope all of you have a good haul and a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Oh Hai Miss Stinker!**Hay! That bocks - does it contain a cootie-covered ? 'Cause if it does, YOUR bocks will hab teh Murphy,teh Jawje an' teh Salmon Fishie in it!
Ah hab jus' looked at mah stockin' an' eben before Sandy Paws gets here it is STUFFED full ob teh loots - ah can't wait!
Ah hopes you gets a good haul too -  an' noes forget - gib teh Dust Bunny a kisses from me!
Love from Miss BBB x 
:santawave::rockettes:
Happy Holidays, tPF aunties!*

And here, proving how hard she is trying to remain on teh Nice List, is Missy and Great Granddad Noggin....


----------



## boxermom

^Aww, what a great pic of the 2 of them! Be good, Missy!


----------



## poopsie

&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834; Here comes Sandy Paws Here comes Sandy Paws right down Butterbean Lane &#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;


:santawave:


Meowy Christmas little snoodlers


----------



## dusty paws

awwww hello noggin!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> &#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834; Here comes Sandy Paws Here comes Sandy Paws right down Butterbean Lane &#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;
> 
> 
> :santawave:
> 
> 
> Meowy Christmas little snoodlers



That's been my earworm today 

Happy Christmas everyone!

*Mah stockin'




....teh first thing out of teh stockin'  - noms for eberyone!




....those stinkin' kittins, eatin' cross-aunts.




....and with some of their loot




me an' mah Daddy with some of our haul.*


----------



## boxermom

^Wow, they hit the motherlode of goodies!  Took me a few seconds to figure out *cross-aunts*, lol.


----------



## gazoo

LOVE the xmas pics, Clever!


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> ^Wow, they hit the motherlode of goodies!  *Took me a few seconds to figure out *cross-aunts*, lol.*





Same here


----------



## clevercat

Now she isn't having to worry about Teh Naughty List for a while, Missy is back on top form. This morning, she has broken a fruit bowl, scattering satsumas everywhere as she raced away from the damage, torn open a catnip mouse - shredding it to bits, fought with Simon, and stolen a bagel *sigh* I'm glad she's back - the good behaviour was really freaking me out, I was starting to worry she was poorly.
Right now, she is stalking Murphy and I have a feeling I am going to be breaking up another fight any minute now....
Welcome back, Miss Butterbean!


----------



## poopsie

Kind of eerie how they know isn't it?


----------



## boxermom

Does she have a calendar in her head? She's been a busy girl.


----------



## boxermom

I hope this works with a photo of Sabo. His ears are back--he did NOT want to pose by the tree


----------



## boxermom

^sorry the pic is so large. On my new computer I'm having an awful time with photos. It must seem bizarre to post a dog's photo, but clever asked for a holiday photo of Sabo.


----------



## poopsie

So handsome!


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:
			
		

> I hope this works with a photo of Sabo. His ears are back--he did NOT want to pose by the tree



What a sweet boy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Sabo you are such a handsome man!!!


----------



## dusty paws

hi sabo!


----------



## clevercat

Ooh I want to cover that face with smoochie kisses! Sabo is a gorgeous boy, boxermom!


----------



## clevercat

Not the best Bear photo, *Gazoo* - but here here is playing with his Christ,as catnip mouse....




Missy and Gerbil, such a peaceful little tableau......who knows what ebilness she is plotting next....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Not the best Bear photo, *Gazoo* - but here here is playing with his Christ,as catnip mouse....
> 
> View attachment 1997138
> 
> 
> Missy and Gerbil, such a peaceful little tableau......who knows what ebilness she is plotting next....
> 
> View attachment 1997139
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997140



Aw, look at Bear's wittle paw!  Such a beautiful boy.  Big hug to you Bear! 

The other beauties look so happy and cozy.  Cats always look so decadently comfortable.


----------



## gazoo

boxermom said:


> I hope this works with a photo of Sabo. His ears are back--he did NOT want to pose by the tree



Hi Sabo!  Thank you for posing for us, especially since you didn't really want to.


----------



## clevercat

Given how naughty she has been since yesterday, I am wondering if the crowd below are not Missy's minions, rather they are her bodyguards!


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez........................what else has she been up to


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh geez........................what else has she been up to



Ooh let's see. She started off by getting very jealous as I was talking to Olivia this morning - brawled like a street cat with poor Liv until I broke things up.
Then, as several portions of rice were cooling down prior to going into the fridge - you can imagine, can't you....she just shoved two of them off the top of the fridge and onto the floor, claiming they were in her way and it was an accident, honest! Hmmm.
Of course she is now curled up in my lap, purring like an engine, gazing up at me with huge innocent blue eyes....what an angel.


----------



## poopsie

Just tell her that teh Easter Bunneh brings nomiliscious pressies too.  So if herself wants to get in on any of _that_ haul she had better mend her ebil ways


----------



## cats n bags

_And don't forget Balentime's Day.    Maybe she's bein' extra bad so she has some New Year's resolutions to make.  'Cept you gots to keep em if you make em...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Having a bit of a panic this afternoon, as I wait for the vet to open. Solomon is REALLY off-colour, not eaten since yesterday, very lethargic and just not himself. I think he has a virus, but given what I went through with Colin, I always imagine the worst. Please send healing thoughts Solly's way....I am more than a little stressed.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending good mojo for you and Solly.


----------



## jenny70

Oh no!  Lots of healing and healthy vibes headed your way!  *hugs*


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby. Hopefully it's just a tummy bug. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! I am so sorry that Solomon isn't well. Please get well soon little one. Sending lots of love and good thoughts


----------



## clevercat

*Life at Butterbean Towers has been so sad lately, but here ah am, tryin' to cram as much cyoot as ah can into Mama's life an' makes her smile.....how d'you think am ah doin', Purrs Forum aunties?*


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Life at Butterbean Towers has been so sad lately, but here ah am, tryin' to cram as much cyoot as ah can into Mama's life an' makes her smile.....how d'you think am ah doin', Purrs Forum aunties?



Look at that widdle face!  I think you're doing an excellent job!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. You are so sweet and beautiful trying to cheer up your mama. Great job.







clevercat said:


> *Life at Butterbean Towers has been so sad lately, but here ah am, tryin' to cram as much cyoot as ah can into Mama's life an' makes her smile.....how d'you think am ah doin', Purrs Forum aunties?*
> 
> View attachment 2028373


----------



## boxermom

Your blue eyes would make anyone smile, Missy. Can you give your mum a kiss and a lot of purring?


----------



## poopsie

Baby got bocks!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Your blue eyes would make anyone smile, Missy. *Can you give your mum a kiss and a lot of purring?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Done an' done, Aunty Sabo's Mum. An' this mornin' ah made Mama smile when ah got up into her plate an' helped her eat her breakfast beagle....ah likes beagles spread with marmite *


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Baby got bocks!



*Exactly, Aunty poopsie. Me. Baby. Nobody else. Ah just had to chase Thomissss away from it. Is mah bocks. He noes can has. *


----------



## boxermom

I can't picture a cat liking beagles....er, bagels. But if Missy and other kittehs love them, I guess it's ok.

Keep helping your mum feel better, Missy, and tell teh others to do the same thing.


----------



## clevercat

*SOMEBODY* stole a beagle this morning, straight out of the toaster....
*Ah wonders who on earth could've done that, Mama? Oh noes! mebbe teh Monsters are back! :*panic:


----------



## poopsie

..........................



^^^^^that is supposed to be a crumb trail LOL


----------



## clevercat

[





poopsie2 said:


> LOL! I would believe her protestations of innocence if I didn't have many, many photos like this, proving her love for teh carbs.....
> 
> *OHMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.....
> 
> *


----------



## poopsie

Hey! That beagle looks pretty good


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hey! That beagle looks pretty good



*Ah wouldn't know, Aunty poopsie....ah was only tryin' to take it away from teh MONSTERS an' give it back to Mama......*


----------



## clevercat

Sunday Snoodles....

Missy and Murphy




Missy and Livvie *(ah would like to make it clear ah am NOT snoodlin' with this pesky kittin! It jus' looks that way.....)*


----------



## oggers86

I wish i could have snoodled away my sunday instead of working. What it is to be a cat...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> [
> 
> LOL! I would believe her protestations of innocence if I didn't have many, many photos like this, proving her love for teh carbs.....
> 
> *OHMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.....
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 2042111




you mean like this one?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> you mean like this one?



LOL - still my favourite Missy photo!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> LOL - still my favourite Missy photo!





Mine too!


----------



## boxermom

She's cross-eyed with delight!


----------



## buzzytoes

She even looks like she is flaring her nostrils. Love that pic!


----------



## clevercat

Missy and Livvie.....synchronised nap tiems.


----------



## boxermom

^OMG, how cute is that?!


----------



## poopsie

Hueras!  Lookit teh little blondies


----------



## Cindi

Could they be any cuter? nope...


----------



## dusty paws

Is that a kitty Olympic sport?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Is that a kitty Olympic sport?



If it was, we'd be knee-deep in gold medals!


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:
			
		

> Missy and Livvie.....synchronised nap tiems.



They look like Birmans or Ragdolls? I had a Birman, and now I have a Ragdoll and so does my Mum. Love my furbabies.


----------



## clevercat

Lookit this little bundle of innocence.....not an ebil thought in her head....




Now lookit this. *sigh*. Olivia-Skye is getting more like her sister every day.




*Ah'm not one bit sorry, Purrs Forum Aunties! Mama's hambag is naow a one-ob-a-kind bespoke an' purrsonalised bag. *


----------



## Cindi

Little miss you are very lucky your mama loves you. I always hang mine on the door where little claws and teeth (and puke) can't reach. lol


----------



## poopsie

purrsonalized and bespoke my foot. I hates to be teh one to break it to you Little Missy, but I have a few of those one-ob-a-kind hambags mahself.  

nothing gets left out on the bed anymore. I can't afford it!


----------



## oggers86

I must be lucky, none of my cats have shown any interest in my bags unless the Bal tassles are moving. Im more worried about them getting accidently damaged in a mouse chase or from a mouse chewing them. Apparantly there was a mouse under my LV Neverfull hiding from the cats...ah the joys of having a catflap.


----------



## boxermom

I thought dogs were the only ones who liked to sink their teeth into yummy leather! Oh, Missy!


----------



## cats n bags

Mini Bean has good taste in bags.  :snort:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mini Bean has good taste in bags.  :snort:



*Purple is mah fabourite flavour, Aunty Cats!*


----------



## clevercat

Keeping warm on a bitterly cold afternoon.....Missy and Gerbs.


----------



## dusty paws

omg she chomped on your bal?!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg she chomped on your bal?!



Yes, it seems little Livvie is not such an angel....
Funny, though - I had a rubbishy day at work, but catching sight of those little toof marks as I grabbed my bag, getting ready to go home, made me smile....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Yes, it seems little Livvie is not such an angel....
> Funny, though - I had a rubbishy day at work, but catching sight of those little toof marks as I grabbed my bag, getting ready to go home, made me smile....


----------



## Cindi

You are definitely a cat mom. I don't think smiling would be the first reaction of most people. 





clevercat said:


> Yes, it seems little Livvie is not such an angel....
> Funny, though - I had a rubbishy day at work, but catching sight of those little toof marks as I grabbed my bag, getting ready to go home, made me smile....


----------



## leasul2003

well when you're as cute as miss livvie, you can get away with a lot more.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> well when you're as cute as miss livvie, you can get away with a lot more.



This is very true. I was watching her when I woke up this morning. Norton and Gerbil were sharing a *moment* - sitting together, cuddling and grooming each other. Olivia walked in, saw me, and in her excitement at seeing her mama, she just pushed straight through them! *'scuse me! Bargin' through! Mama needs a snuggle.....* Cats scattered everywhere....if that had been anyone other than Livvie (or Missy), they'd have gotten a cat-slap.....lol.


----------



## boxermom

As a cat-loving friend of mine said, who needs tv when you have cats?


----------



## clevercat

*It's about time mah stinkin' thread got bumped!*

Lerve's young dream.....Missy and Murphy (doesn't he look like he is smiling?).


----------



## jenny70

^^ Aww, so sweet!  He *does* look like he's smiling!


----------



## oggers86

Definitely smiling but who could blame him? If I had Missy cuddling up to me I would have a big grin on my face!


----------



## clevercat

Naughty Missy pulled her disappearing act on the catsitter tonight...
I have a horrible work week this week, so lovely cat sitter is popping in and out to make sure nobody misses out on regular mealtimes (this includes Norris, of course, who has his paws firmly under the table and is just waiting for the peanuts removal before becoming an official family member....)....
Anyway, I arrived home just as catsitter was finishing up....a somewhat fraught catsitter, who hadn't seen Maia-Annabel all day (usually our little attention junkie is ffirst in the cuddle queue....) or at dinnertime. I knew exactly what would happen and I was right. No sooner had she driven off when Missy materialised at my feet, complaining loudly about Teh Lady leaving without saying goodbye.....Little minx.


----------



## poopsie

Been that done there. Just when I think that I have all of their hidey holes pegged someone goes MIA. Of course with the  black and gray ones they can be hiding in plain sight and I won't see them unless they move.


----------



## Cindi

I've been there as well. And when they finally show they look so innocent you can't be mad. I lost my Happy cat one time and she was behind a curtain in a window sill napping. I'n glad she was not lost. Cheeky little bugger. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Both of DH's cats are famous for that. Darius will pull that trick while we are both in the house, asking each other if we have seen him in awhile. Tear the house apart and there he will magically be just sitting on the chair as if he had no idea you were looking for him. Diablo once had my friend on her hands and knees looking under every nook and cranny for him (mind you she is allergic to cats and hates them anyway) and panicking when she couldn't find him. I told her to just leave him and he would likely come out later. Sure enough, when she went back to feed them that evening he was the first one to greet her at the door. They are far more devious than we humans give them credit for.


----------



## clevercat

*Well, since somebody did this......*

*

*

*....mah Purrs Forum aunties must have been missing little me. Would anyone like to see just how cyoot an' well-behaved ah am, in some new photos? Mama has just received another half dozen chargers....ah do hope teh MONSTERS don't chomp on them this tiems.....:devil:*


----------



## gazoo

^


----------



## cats n bags

Maybe your Mum needs one of these.  

She could put either the chargers/cords, or MAYBE the monster in it...:giggles:


----------



## boxermom

clever, do your kittehs hold stock in some computer cord company? They're making their fortunes on the side by destroying your equipment. I think you need to check their mail in the future.


----------



## poopsie

*somebody * has some serious toof skillz


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> clever, do your kittehs hold stock in some computer cord company? They're making their fortunes on the side by destroying your equipment. I think you need to check their mail in the future.


 
*Oh NOES! Aunty Sabo's Mum is onto us - oops, ah mean, teh Monsters....*


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe your Mum needs one of these.
> 
> She could put either the chargers/cords, or MAYBE the monster in it...:giggles:


 
*Hay! That looks like it could hold a whole lot ob beagles!*


----------



## clevercat

This doesn't happen very often...the BBBs, together and not fighting!

*Anythin' to upstage that stinkin' Tiger Leaky. Right, Mini Me?*


----------



## gazoo




----------



## clevercat

The BBBs even snoodled together on my bed....Beginning to feel a little worried at what ebil plans they are concocting under the guise of such innocence. *runs off to check iPhone cable and laptop charger still in one piece...*


----------



## poopsie

you know it!


----------



## boxermom

I know......they lull you into a sense of confidence, and then they strike!  It's amazing how they can communicate their ebil thoughts.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!  _

_Did ya see the contest at the top of the page!  Deys gibben you aways.  It says we can win a purty girl from UK wif flowers on her.  Mr. Kitty    is makin up a bunch of email addresses so he can win YOU!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay! Miss Bean!!! _
> 
> _Did ya see the contest at the top of the page! Deys gibben you aways. It says we can win a purty girl from UK wif flowers on her. Mr. Kitty  is makin up a bunch of email addresses so he can win YOU!_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*HAY Miss Stinky!*
*We noes has that com-pee-tishun at teh top ob teh page. Still, ah would likes to makes sure Mr Kitty  has a good chance ob winnin'. Makes sure he spells mah name right.*
*T.I.G.R.R.R. L.E.A.K.Y.*
*:devil::devil::devil: Ah'm so bad, ah'm good.*
*Love Miss M-A Butterbean*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY Miss Stinky!*
> *We noes has that com-pee-tishun at teh top ob teh page. Still, ah would likes to makes sure Mr Kitty  has a good chance ob winnin'. Makes sure he spells mah name right.*
> *T.I.G.R.R.R. L.E.A.K.Y.*
> *:devil::devil::devil: Ah'm so bad, ah'm good.*
> *Love Miss M-A Butterbean*



_Thanks Miss Bean, you're really swe....  Hay!  Wait a minute!  You are trying to trick the dustbunny   into winning little Tinkle-Toes. :devil:   That's the sort of evil plan I might come up with.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! PURRS FORUM LADIES!*
*Mama jus' tried takin teh photo of Thomissss.....epic fail!*




*Meanwhile, me an' mah baby sister.....*




*...teh pitcher ob innocence *


----------



## clevercat

Pah - innocence. Yesterday, I was standing at the kitchen window, admiring a jug that has been with me through three house moves and has somehow always fitted in with my decor. I was thinking how I sometimes take my lovely things for granted. That I should buy some cat friendly flowers and really enjoy that jug again. No need. The BBBs were playing chase this afternoon and the vase was a casualty. It's currently in about a zillion pieces and is in the bin..... *sigh*.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Pah - innocence. Yesterday, I was standing at the kitchen window, admiring a jug that has been with me through three house moves and has somehow always fitted in with my decor. I was thinking how I sometimes take my lovely things for granted. That I should buy some cat friendly flowers and really enjoy that jug again. No need. The BBBs were playing chase this afternoon and the vase was a casualty. It's currently in about a zillion pieces and is in the bin..... *sigh*.



^^ My angel boy decimated a beloved sculpture this weekend.  His weight is a healthy, um, robust 15.5 pounds and he jumped on side table that is glass and tried to hit the breaks, failing spectacularly, he crashed into my beloved sculpture that I've taken with me on every move across the country and back since I was 22.  It left a nice chunk of wall missing where it hit and smashed.  *Sigh*   It's been with me so long, only to succumb to a fuzzy, spotted, putty tat.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^^ My angel boy decimated a beloved sculpture this weekend.  His weight is a healthy, um, robust 15.5 pounds and he jumped on side table that is glass and tried to hit the breaks, failing spectacularly, he crashed into my beloved sculpture that I've taken with me on every move across the country and back since I was 22.  It left a nice chunk of wall missing where it hit and smashed.  *Sigh*   It's been with me so long, only to succumb to a fuzzy, spotted, putty tat.



Minxes, aren't they? Can we see a peekture of the chunky one, please?


----------



## poopsie

Looks like teh monsters have been working overtime


----------



## gazoo

^^ Here is my guy.  Spoiled rotten to the core.


----------



## poopsie

What a gorgeous kitteh!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^^ Here is my guy.  Spoiled rotten to the core.



Hai handsome! Oh gazoo, he is beautiful! Is he a Bengal? Or a Savannah? What's his name?


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:


> ^^ Here is my guy.  Spoiled rotten to the core.



What a gorgeous kitty Gazoo!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Hai handsome! Oh gazoo, he is beautiful! Is he a Bengal? Or a Savannah? What's his name?



Thank you everyone.  He is our rescue Bengal, we named him Wembley.  Very vocal about _everything _in life and insistently codependent to the point of separation anxiety.  I swear he talks instead of meowing.  Luckily for him someone is always home and we travel with him.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is our rescue Bengal, we named him Wembley.  Very vocal about _everything _in life and insistently codependent to the point of separation anxiety.  I swear he talks instead of meowing.  Luckily for him someone is always home and we travel with him.



Oh I love his name! Bear is like that, chats about anything and everything....


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel always seems to know when her Mama is miserable and unhappy and does her best to cheer me up...there was a terrible clattering, crashing and banging around in the kitchen last night....I went in to find this....




*Cookin' ups teh mischief, mama!*


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Miss Bean!

Are you trying to make Cat Soop?    Did you know if you mix Cat Soop with Mustard you get ORANGE?

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

Don't tell me that she was trying to fit into that pot!


----------



## boxermom

That's hilarious.  I'm sure she knew you needed a smile.


----------



## leasul2003

That's one way of trying to keep your feet and face warm.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Don't tell me that she was trying to fit into that pot!



Not just that - she was asleep in it!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Miss Bean!_
> 
> _Are you trying to make Cat Soop?  Did you know if you mix Cat Soop with Mustard you get ORANGE?_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*An' if you micks it with blueberries, you gets PURPLES, Miss Stinky!*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *An' if you micks it with blueberries, you gets PURPLES, Miss Stinky!*



_I don't think I would like blueberries on MY weiner-dog.  Maybe we could compromise and have orange on the weiner-dogs, and purple blueberries on a big bowl of vanilla ice cream.  

Luv, Stinky  

But don't let  have any--he eats too much.  _


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel always seems to know when her Mama is miserable and unhappy and does her best to cheer me up...there was a terrible clattering, crashing and banging around in the kitchen last night....I went in to find this....
> 
> View attachment 2156538
> 
> 
> *Cookin' ups teh mischief, mama!*



BAHAHAHAH i love it!

Gazoo, your little man is gorgeous. i've always wanted a bengal.


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! Stinky's Mum! Somethin' jus' for yeewwwww.....*





And Missy, sharing her hoomin Grandad's cake today......

*NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM*


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## clevercat

Having just recovered from Mini Bean's first burfday, Missy would like her Purrs Forum aunties to know it's her turn this Saturday. Teh Terrible Twos are about to be unleashed (and I'm a bit scared).....


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> Having just recovered from Mini Bean's first burfday, Missy would like her Purrs Forum aunties to know it's her turn this Saturday. Teh Terrible Twos are about to be unleashed (and I'm a bit scared).....



Miss Amani would like to know if you can send cake to Australia?? (Oh, she did say pleeeese).


----------



## clevercat

Bling It said:


> Miss Amani would like to know if you can send cake to Australia?? (Oh, she did say pleeeese).



As long as she doesn't mind that all the frosting has been licked off


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> As long as she doesn't mind that all the frosting has been licked off



Hmm. Nope, she won't like that. The icing is the best part!


----------



## boxermom

Terrible twos--kids do it, dogs do it, and apparently, kittehs do it also.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Having just recovered from Mini Bean's first burfday, Missy would like her Purrs Forum aunties to know it's her turn this Saturday. Teh Terrible Twos are about to be unleashed (and I'm a bit scared).....


 
Surely her Terrible Twos cannot be worse than her Terrible Ones.  If they are, then I foresee a lot more entertaining posts to read.


----------



## clevercat

Sings:* It's mah burfday, ah'll eat cakes if ah wants to, eat cakes if ah wants to....*

This is an older photo, but it's such a Kodak moment I wanted to share it again.




The Official Second Burfday Pawtrait will be posted later, when Missy emerges from under the snoodle pile.....


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> Sings:* It's mah burfday, ah'll eat cakes if ah wants to, eat cakes if ah wants to....*
> 
> This is an older photo, but it's such a Kodak moment I wanted to share it again.
> 
> View attachment 2176840
> 
> 
> The Official Second Burfday Pawtrait will be posted later, when Missy emerges from under the snoodle pile.....



Happy, happy Burfday to yoooo! Hope you gots lots of wrapping paper and bows to attack. Looking forward to seeing the pawtrait &#128570;&#128140;&#127880;&#127881;&#127873;&#127874;


----------



## jenny70

Happy 2nd Burfday Missy!!


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies 2 Ewes Miss Bean!!!


----------



## clevercat

Burfday Pawtraits


----------



## gazoo

^^ AWW.. what an Angel!


----------



## poopsie

How many beagles did she get?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How many beagles did she get?



Beagles, vanilla frostin's, a spoonful of nutritional yeast....and she refused to share with anyone.....I can't believe it's two years since I first saw that tiny blonde butterbean shooting under a table with a piece of stolen chocolate cake in her mouth....


----------



## clevercat

These are older peektures, but I don't think I've ever posted them. Maia-Annabel, nomming on teh vegan cream cheese and breadsticks.
I love just how happy and smiley she looks in these.


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> These are older peektures, but I don't think I've ever posted them. Maia-Annabel, nomming on teh vegan cream cheese and breadsticks.
> I love just how happy and smiley she looks in these.
> 
> View attachment 2182893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182894



Hehehe, spoilt much? What a precious face!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwww. Such a smiley girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

That second pic is killing me - she looks like she just smoked some wacky tabacky.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Beagles, vanilla frostin's, a spoonful of nutritional yeast....and she refused to share with anyone.....I can't believe it's two years since I first saw that tiny blonde butterbean shooting under a table with a piece of stolen chocolate cake in her mouth....



This made me laugh out loud! Happy belated birfday, Miss M-A!


----------



## dusty paws

happy belated birthday sweet girl!


----------



## clevercat

*Dubbles Trubbles, tpf aunties. :devil::devil::devil: Bwahahahahaha*


----------



## boxermom

That's so cute how they pose identically. Probably just a ruse to fool us all into thinking they don't have a mischievous bone in their bodies.


----------



## poopsie

:d


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :d



LOL x a kazillion 
My new screensaver. Thank you poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> LOL x a kazillion
> My new screensaver. Thank you poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

Just so no one gets their chocolate nose out of joint............twinsies!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Just so no one gets their chocolate nose out of joint............twinsies!!!!


 
Ha! How did you know? 

Missy: *Teh Mini Bean has a crown, Mama! Why nots me?*
Mini Bean:* Mya-Hannibal has teh diamonds, Mama! Noes fair! Ah wants teh sparkly things!*


----------



## dusty paws

omg its like you did copy + paste on them!


----------



## poopsie

ahem........................i don't think that Missy would be too pleased to know that her thread was almost bumped back to* Page 3*! 
Please see to it that this noes happens again


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ahem........................i don't think that Missy would be too pleased to know that her thread was almost bumped back to* Page 3*!
> Please see to it that this noes happens again


 
*Oh finallys, somebodies notices mah long term absence. ANGEL! You can let teh ostriches out naow! Mah threads hab been bumped ober yours...no use keepin' teh kittins cooped up anymore.*

Be funny if they're born tonight, wouldn't it. Coincidence or....strangely, Missy and Angel have been spending much time huddled either side of the corner of the pen....I've been wondering what they've been talking about. 

*Ah am goin' to be teh Aunty, ladies! MOAR MINIONS FOR MEEEEE!*


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear maybe Missy knows there is a minime hiding somewhere in Angel's belly. Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## cats n bags

Miss Bean is actually trying to decide how many green pepper slices she needs to put on Angel's back, and how much cat-chup she needs to make a cat loaf (meatloaf).    Every time she think's she knows, Angel gets a little bigger...:devil:


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Miss Bean is actually trying to decide how many green pepper slices she needs to put on Angel's back, and how much cat-chup she needs to make a cat loaf (meatloaf).    Every time she think's she knows, Angel gets a little bigger...:devil:



Hahaha!!


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. Cue Twilight Zone music. WAS it coincidence????


----------



## leasul2003

I bet Missy can't wait to teach those babies how to be mischievious. She sure does excel at it.


----------



## clevercat

I made a vegan chili pie this evening. Monsters, in the form of a small Birman and her ebil sidekick, Mini Bean, ate the pastry top the moment my back was turned.....


----------



## poopsie

Bad bad bad Bea..............er.,...............Monsters


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I made a vegan chili pie this evening. Monsters, in the form of a small Birman and her ebil sidekick, Mini Bean, ate the pastry top the moment my back was turned.....



lol! those two are so bad....and funny  such piglets!


----------



## boxermom

I thought only dogs did this. Once I made a chicken, broccoli and cheese casserole, set it on the counter to cool a bit and before we got to eat it, out boxer then, Heidi, stood up and ate as much chicken as she could reach out of the dish. After that we called the recipe Heidi's casserole.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Ha! I remember our family pup, Sam, did that with an apple pie....leaving just crumbs.
Missy has always loved carbs. From the moment she stole - excuse me, the Monsters stole - a Marmite bagel as a kitten, I've had to keep a close eye on baked goods.....


----------



## clevercat

*Lookit mah face, ladies! Teh pitcher ob innocence. Stinkin' Monsters, makin' me eats that pastries an' gettin' me into trubbles...noes fairs!*


----------



## poopsie

Oh hai Missy!


----------



## boxermom

So innocent looking--who could believe Missie did such a thing?!:giggles:


----------



## Candice0985

LOL they are too funny! carb monsters....


----------



## clevercat

*Once again ah habs to bump mah own thread.....noes fair, ladies, noes fair!*


----------



## poopsie

What's new pussycat?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What's new pussycat?


 
*Ah'll tell you what's new, Aunty poopsie.....teh minty chickpea pie that mah Mama made this afternoon. See this picture? This is me, nappin' on teh counters top next to it, an' guardin' it against any passin' Monsters. Bwa :devil: ha :devil: ha :devil:*


----------



## poopsie

Nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## boxermom

You are so beautiful, Missie!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *Ah'll tell you what's new, Aunty poopsie.....teh minty chickpea pie that mah Mama made this afternoon. See this picture? This is me, nappin' on teh counters top next to it, an' guardin' it against any passin' Monsters. Bwa :devil: ha :devil: ha :devil:*
> 
> View attachment 2273935



haha Missy is waiting for some pie crust to mysteriously go missins from teh pie...mwaha carb monster!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Once again ah habs to bump mah own thread.....noes fair, ladies, noes fair!*



_Hay!!!  Miss Bean!!!

Did you git lost agin?  Whut R you doin' back on page 2?

Luv, Stinky  _

_p.s.  You need to give your Mum a hug and a couple of cuddles.  Maybe even a purry snort in her ear.  She needs some Luvs.  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Miss Bean!!!_
> 
> _Did you git lost agin?  Whut R you doin' back on page 2?_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> _p.s.  You need to give your Mum a hug and a couple of cuddles.  Maybe even a purry snort in her ear.  She needs some Luvs.  _


 
*Hay! Hay! Miss Stinky!!*
*Darn right ah wuz lost. Them stinkin' kittins been gettin' all teh attenshuns. *
*Here ah am, lookin' all lost an' sorrees for mahseff. *
*Love*
*Miss M A Bean*




*Pee Ess: Dis look getted me a whole big bit ob chikkins when none of teh other cats wuz lookin'......*


----------



## jenny70

Missy you're a gorgeous girl!  Very easy to see why your mom spoils you!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Hay! Miss Stinky!!*
> *Darn right ah wuz lost. Them stinkin' kittins been gettin' all teh attenshuns. *
> *Here ah am, lookin' all lost an' sorrees for mahseff. *
> *Love*
> *Miss M A Bean*
> 
> View attachment 2300680
> 
> 
> *Pee Ess: Dis look getted me a whole big bit ob chikkins when none of teh other cats wuz lookin'......*



_It's good to know ya still gots that speschul touch wif yer Mum!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## boxermom

Love this pic of Missy--she does have that *my life is so pitiful* look, but I'm sure she has everyone in the palm of her paw.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ She can turn it on like a tap! Such a drama queen, my little princess.
But I love the way she waits until I am almost asleep each night before slipping under teh duvet and snuggling into me....and she'll be in that same spot when I wake up. Missy loves her Mama.


----------



## boxermom

^aww, my dil's cat will do that. It's so sweet and comforting. Nothing in the world like the love our animals give us.


----------



## poopsie

Hay! What are you doing on the second page while all those stinkin tittins are getting all of the attention?


----------



## clevercat

*jus' wonderin', Aunty Poopsie, if you would like some teeny tiny stinkin' umm oops ah means, adorable kittins? They can be yours for a couple ob bagels an' some cream cheese. Jus' say the word. Please. Jus' say it. They are drivin' me mad.*


----------



## poopsie

I had a feeling that Missy would be having a hissy :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!!! HAY!!! PURRS FORUM AUNTIES! IT'S ONLY TWELVE WEEKS TIL SANDY PAWS VISITS!!! MAH THIRD CHRISTMAS!! OH NOES!!! AH HAB TO BE GOOD FOR THREE MONTHS!!!  AUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## poopsie

Missy!!!! We have missed you


----------



## clevercat

Missy would like to let everyone know something VERY exciting....73 more sleeps until Sandy Paws stops by with a shedload of loot!


----------



## poopsie

mwah mwah mwah mwah that chocolate nose :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cindi

She does know she has to be good for Sandy Paws to bring her gifts right??


----------



## jenny70

Missy you're looking gorgeous as ever!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She does know she has to be good for Sandy Paws to bring her gifts right??



*Ah am not fallin' for that, Aunty Cindi! Eberyone knoes how naughty teh Monsters are...ah shall jus' blame them.
Mama getted me teh Adbent Calendar today. There is no ways ah will be waitin' until December to gets mah daily treat....bwa ha ha  *


----------



## boxermom

Missy, you are always a step ahead of everyone else in the family, aren't you?? It must be a burden being so much smarter than everyone else.  I know Sandy Paws will reward you.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Missy, you are always a step ahead of everyone else in the family, aren't you?? It must be a burden being so much smarter than everyone else.  I know Sandy Paws will reward you.



*Finally, somebodys recognises mah genius....thank you, Aunty Sabo's Mum*


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!!!!  Miss Bean!!!!!  

How did you get back on page 2?  I bet you been smoochin  an slobberin on the old cootie kisser habent you?     Did you sneak his peekture under yer pillow to give you the sweet dreams?  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! HAY Purrs Forum Ladies (an' Miss Stinky)!!!
Guess what??? It turns out ah hab been so good this year that Sandy Paws noes hab enough room on his sleigh for all mah loot an' Mama is habin' to help him! Great, huh? Ah was surprised, too! What happened, Mama went out to a place, ah thinks it's at teh North Pole or somethin' called 'teh shops' an' she came back wiff a huuuuuuugggge bag ob goodies for ME!!!*
*Does this mean ah still hab to be good??*


----------



## poopsie

Wake up call for Miss Bean


----------



## clevercat

LOL(lots). Missy is currently snoodled up with the Meezers and the Mini Bean, looking like a small blonde angel...all big blue eyes and innocent expression. I am not so sure she can keep this up for another fourteen sleeps.


----------



## clevercat

*Page 3, ladies. Page 3. Ah noes can beliebe mah aunties let this shockin' injustice go unpunished...*


----------



## boxermom

*hangs head in shame* I don't know how it happened, truly!


----------



## poopsie

she's baaaaaaaack!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Hmmph!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hmmph!
> View attachment 2535205




Lol, oh Missy even with your eyes closed you're beautiful!


----------



## cats n bags

_Neener Neeener Miss Beaner...I die Auntie Poopsie!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8062414149/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> _Neener Neeener Miss Beaner...I die Auntie Poopsie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*Oh noes! Teh orinje one is tryin' to steal mah thread! *


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. This looks interestin'...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Why, what do we habs here?


NOM!


----------



## clevercat

Missy and Norton...they've been like this for hours.


----------



## Cindi

That snuggle pic made my day.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

They're so darn cute!


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! HAY Aunties!! Ah will be three in six weeks time! Who wants MOAR pitchers ob me to celebrate?????*


----------



## Cindi

Pictures!!!!!!!     Yes, please  




Happy birthday beautiful girl. 












clevercat said:


> *HAY! HAY Aunties!! Ah will be three in six weeks time! Who wants MOAR pitchers ob me to celebrate?????*


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG it just isn't possible that three years have gone by 



Definitely want


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY! HAY Aunties!! Ah will be three in six weeks time! Who wants MOAR pitchers ob me to celebrate?????*



_Will there be Cheeze cake?_


----------



## boxermom

Missy, it's hard to believe. You look so beautifully young at 3. Are you planning your birfday dinner???


----------



## clevercat

*Is there no love for a little Birman girl who is eber so well behaved? *sniffle* 
An' if there is, why am ah nearly on page twoooooooooo *


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!!!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Miss Bean!!!  _

_Don't you gots a birfday coming up?  I looked for my inbitation to a parteeeeeeeeee  artyhat:

but the bill man hazn't brung it yet.   

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Miss Bean!!!  _
> 
> _Don't you gots a birfday coming up?  I looked for my inbitation to a parteeeeeeeeee  artyhat:
> 
> but the bill man hazn't brung it yet.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _




[/B]Hay Miss Stinky! Yah gots to get in teh oringy conbertible an' drives on ober an' stay at BBT for a week!!! First is Oh-Livers-Pie's second Burfday an' Mama's too...an' then teh REAL excitement an' happy tiems 'cause ah will be threeeeeeeee!!!!
Cheetos, frostin', cheeze an' beagles, teh belchy sody pops - yaay burfdays!
Love Miss Bean


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> [/B]Hay Miss Stinky! Yah gots to get in teh oringy conbertible an' drives on ober an' stay at BBT for a week!!! First is Oh-Livers-Pie's second Burfday an' Mama's too...an' then teh REAL excitement an' happy tiems 'cause ah will be threeeeeeeee!!!!
> Cheetos, frostin', cheeze an' beagles, teh belchy sody pops - yaay burfdays!
> Love Miss Bean



_I be ober shortly.  I turning 6 in June!  Maybe you an Miss B-J kin come ober here too!  My Mum thinks Murphy should come with you as a chaperonee.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I be ober shortly.  I turning 6 in June!  Maybe you an Miss B-J kin come ober here too!  My Mum thinks Murphy should come with you as a chaperonee.  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


 
*Mr Murphy bit Mama this mornin'. Neber minds him bein' teh chaperone (he's a dumbboize, what wuz your Mum thinkin'??), ah beliebes Mama would be happy to do teh exchange - maybe you taeks his place here????*

*Love Miss Bean*


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mor peektures pweeesseee


----------



## clevercat

Here she is!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 2588885




Beautiful girl!!


----------



## mp4

Pretty girl!


----------



## Candice0985

Oh Hai Ms. Bean!


----------



## clevercat

Missy's disapproving look


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Missy's disapproving look
> 
> View attachment 2589102



SOMEONE musta dropped a sparkle bomb...ush:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> SOMEONE musta dropped a sparkle bomb...ush:



*Prob'ly Beaker - Jane. Shoulda woulda coulda called HER Stinky
Love Miss Bean*


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> SOMEONE musta dropped a sparkle bomb...ush:



Missy is blaming it on the kittehs and Wills love for broccoli


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Missy's disapproving look
> 
> View attachment 2589102





OMG that look is priceless!!!!!






cats n bags said:


> SOMEONE musta dropped a sparkle bomb...ush:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG that look is priceless!!!!!



Lol - nothing quite like being put firmly in my place by a petite chocolate pointed Birman...


----------



## clevercat

It's ice cream times!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2591622
> 
> 
> It's ice cream times!



look at those itteh bitteh lil feets


----------



## poopsie

nomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## clevercat

Guess who's THREE tomorrow????


----------



## boxermom

She'll be 3 tomorrow? An early happy birthday to beautiful Miss Annabel!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

aww so cute... look at her itty bitty feet.


----------



## cats n bags

Is it tomorrow yet?  

Happy Birthday Miss Bean  resents

I hope you get lots of beagles and cheeze.


----------



## Cindi

3 years have gone by already?????    where have I been. LOL   Happy birthday beautiful girl. I'm sure you will gets lots of treats and love.


----------



## poopsie

HAPPY BURFDAY MISS BEAN


artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

*It's mah Burfday, aunties! Woo Hoo!!!! Mama gibbens me some treats an' some toys an' later ah hab a big speshul treat all for mahseff!*
Photos to follow - right now, an innocent little Butterbean is sleeping like a small blonde angel...


----------



## clevercat

How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

Happy 3rd birthday Miss Bean!!!

P.S. Love your blanket!


----------



## boxermom

I can tell she's not spoiled at all!


----------



## Cindi

Happy birthday! Love her personalized blanket.


----------



## clevercat

Burfday noms!


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Kalos

Yum! Happy burfday Missy!


----------



## clevercat

Srsly, ladies? Page 2? Again???




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Srsly, ladies? Page 2? Again???
> View attachment 2629490
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Woo hoo new screensaver! Thank you!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Woo hoo new screensaver! Thank you!





would you like one without the NOOOOOO?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> would you like one without the NOOOOOO?



Lol Missy would like one with JAAAAMMM - she loves the strawberry stuffs


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lol Missy would like one with JAAAAMMM - she loves the strawberry stuffs




AW geez.............I don't think they have anything that says JAAAAMMM


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> AW geez.............I don't think they have anything that says JAAAAMMM



Lol - the screen saver works just fine on the iPhone and the NOOO doesn't show up...Missy is very happy with her crown 
Now, about that bocks...I am heading out for groceries now, perhaps I'll reveal this afternoon...


----------



## clevercat

clevercat said:


> Lol Missy would like one with JAAAAMMM - she loves the strawberry stuffs



*HAY!!! HAY!!! Aunty poopsie!! Canya do me wiff teh halo???
Love Missy Bean*


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> AW geez.............I don't think they have anything that says JAAAAMMM



Rats - quoted myself instead of you - see post above


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Srsly, ladies? Page 2? Again???
> View attachment 2629490
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




You're such a pretty girl and I love the crown your auntie poopsie gave you!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *HAY!!! HAY!!! Aunty poopsie!! Canya do me wiff teh halo???
> Love Missy Bean*





Anything for you angel


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Anything for you angel



That made me lol - I think this is the new screensaver 
Thank you!


----------



## inspiredgem

She is beautiful - in both the halo and the tiara!


----------



## boxermom

Miss Annabel, we fell down on the job, didn't we? A beautiful girl like you deserves to stay on page 1, for sure.


----------



## clevercat

Lookit teh chocolate nosey-posey!


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

kisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## clevercat

What's that, Missy? Upset at having to bump your own thread again?




Noes matter - Daddy Gerbil makes it all ok again...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi




----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> What's that, Missy? Upset at having to bump your own thread again?
> 
> View attachment 2636662
> 
> 
> Noes matter - Daddy Gerbil makes it all ok again...
> 
> View attachment 2636664
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Aww, so sweet


----------



## cats n bags

Since Daddy Gerbil is prolly busy takin care of Murphy's Mum, Stinky asked me to bump Miss Bean back up to the top.  Nobody wants to get on the wrong side of the Beans if you know what I mean...

Go Beans!  
:rockettes:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Since Daddy Gerbil is prolly busy takin care of Murphy's Mum, Stinky asked me to bump Miss Bean back up to the top.  Nobody wants to get on the wrong side of the Beans if you know what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Go Beans!
> 
> :rockettes:






Too true, Stinky's Mum. Nobodies would want to upset these little faces....







Daddy Gerbil has been sleeping at the end of the bed recently - almost unheard of - perhaps it's his way of looking after his Person.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Mmm Strawberries!




Two sleepy little Beans...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Mmm Strawberries!
> 
> View attachment 2670879
> 
> 
> Two sleepy little Beans...
> 
> View attachment 2670880
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Too cute!  Thanks for the smile! 

I hope you are continuing to get a little better every day!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Mmm Strawberries!
> 
> View attachment 2670879
> 
> 
> Two sleepy little Beans...
> 
> View attachment 2670880
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Gorgeous girls!  Thanks for sharing your photos. They always make me smile.


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Hay ladies! Lookit mah long, long legs!
Love
Miss Bean






How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## PewPew

Your long gams and baby blues & are gorgeous, Miss Bean!!!


----------

